# Un barlume??



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimamente sono impegnata nella realizzazione di un progetto per me importante.Ho poco tempo per la famiglia.Mio marito si sta facendo in quattro affinchè non abbia "distrazioni" o impegni che possano stancarmi.Si prende cura della casa,cucina,accudisce il bambino.Improvvisamente mi sono accorta di quanto impegno ci sia da parte sua ed è per me.La sera arriva distrutto,nemmeno si regge in piedi.Per la prima volta,dopo tanto tempo ho provato tenerezza.Ho visto la sua disperazione,la sua perseveranza nell'aggiustare le cose.Puntualmente umiliato,mi ha sempre chiesto come non riuscissi a vedere il suo amore per me.Forse non mi è mai interessato guardare.Nel pomeriggio,l'ho sentito urlare per aver bruciato una pietanza,dispiaciuto per non aver fatto bene.Ho capito che è stanco ma non arreso.Gli ho lasciato un biglietto in cui lo ringraziavo per l'occasione concessami alleggerendomi dai carichi familiari.Probabilmente domani la rabbia tornerà ad accecarmi...


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ultimamente sono impegnata nella realizzazione di un progetto per me importante.Ho poco tempo per la famiglia.Mio marito si sta facendo in quattro affinchè non abbia "distrazioni" o impegni che possano stancarmi.Si prende cura della casa,cucina,accudisce il bambino.Improvvisamente mi sono accorta di quanto impegno ci sia da parte sua ed è per me.La sera arriva distrutto,nemmeno si regge in piedi.Per la prima volta,dopo tanto tempo ho provato tenerezza.Ho visto la sua disperazione,la sua perseveranza nell'aggiustare le cose.Puntualmente umiliato,mi ha sempre chiesto come non riuscissi a vedere il suo amore per me.Forse non mi è mai interessato guardare.Nel pomeriggio,l'ho sentito urlare per aver bruciato una pietanza,dispiaciuto per non aver fatto bene.Ho capito che è stanco ma non arreso.Gli ho lasciato un biglietto in cui lo ringraziavo per l'occasione concessami alleggerendomi dai carichi familiari.Probabilmente domani la rabbia tornerà ad accecarmi...



Non conosco la tua storia, non so se l'hai raccontata e non l'ho letta io, ma immagino di cosa si possa trattare...
Il tuo nick è la speranza, ma può essere anche il dubbio se ci mettiamo un punto interrogativo.
Ecco, questo punto di domanda non ci va messo, convinci te stessa e sii sicura del tuo intento di ricostruire.
Vedi, lui ce la sta mettendo tutta...
Hai provato tenerezza: ecco, è un segnale importante e bello che qualcosa di muove nel tuo animo.
Qualcosa di positivo.
La rabbia tornerà perché è fisiologica e anche questa va accettata e non repressa. Poi, tornerà sempre meno...
E' nell'ordine naturale delle cose...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ultimamente sono impegnata nella realizzazione di un progetto per me importante.Ho poco tempo per la famiglia.Mio marito si sta facendo in quattro affinchè non abbia "distrazioni" o impegni che possano stancarmi.Si prende cura della casa,cucina,accudisce il bambino.Improvvisamente mi sono accorta di quanto impegno ci sia da parte sua ed è per me.La sera arriva distrutto,nemmeno si regge in piedi.Per la prima volta,dopo tanto tempo ho provato tenerezza.Ho visto la sua disperazione,la sua perseveranza nell'aggiustare le cose.Puntualmente umiliato,mi ha sempre chiesto come non riuscissi a vedere il suo amore per me.Forse non mi è mai interessato guardare.Nel pomeriggio,l'ho sentito urlare per aver bruciato una pietanza,dispiaciuto per non aver fatto bene.Ho capito che è stanco ma non arreso.Gli ho lasciato un biglietto in cui lo ringraziavo per l'occasione concessami alleggerendomi dai carichi familiari.Probabilmente domani la rabbia tornerà ad accecarmi...


certo che voi coppie siete strane...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> certo che *voi coppie *siete strane...


perchè... tu di che fai parte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè... tu di che fai parte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non di una coppia che deve ringraziare per avermi alleggerito il carico familiare
e neanche di vedere una persona umiliarsi...
ma tantè sono fatta male.....


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non di una coppia che deve ringraziare per avermi alleggerito il carico familiare
> e neanche di vedere una persona umiliarsi...
> ma tantè sono fatta male.....


Evidentemente la tua è una coppia perfetta

La domanda,però,nasce spontaneaerchè sei qui??
Se,come immagino,c'è un tradimento di mezzo,eviterei di ergermi "giudice".Credo che la funzione del forum sia quella di confrontarsi,elargire consigli, confortare, ma non di esprimere giudizi.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Evidentemente la tua è una coppia perfetta
> 
> La domanda,però,nasce spontaneaerchè sei qui??
> Se,come immagino,c'è un tradimento di mezzo,eviterei di ergermi "giudice".Credo che la funzione del forum sia quella di confrontarsi,elargire consigli, confortare, ma non di esprimere giudizi.



Mi dispaice non voleva essere un giudizio...
Nin riesco a vedere le coppie in questo modo...
E' un mio limote


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Evidentemente la tua è una coppia perfetta
> 
> La domanda,però,nasce spontaneaerchè sei qui??
> Se,come immagino,c'è un tradimento di mezzo,eviterei di ergermi "giudice".Credo che la funzione del forum sia quella di confrontarsi,elargire consigli, confortare, ma non di esprimere giudizi.


inoltre,vorrei precisare che in ogni coppia in cui si materializza un tradimento c'è l'umiliazione del partner..


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ho letto la tua storia, se ho ben capito si è trattato di tradimenti sessuali.
Che motivazioni dà tuo marito oltre al fatto che era in confusione?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> inoltre,vorrei precisare che in ogni coppia in cui si materializza un tradimento c'è l'umiliazione del partner..



Non è vero...
Io parlo per me eh!
E ti dico che mio marito si è dimostrato dispiaciuto ma umiliato no ...
Io comunque non accetto le umiliazioni di nessuno...
Non è bello per me vedere qulacuno umiliato...


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è vero...
> Io parlo per me eh!
> E ti dico che mio marito si è dimostrato dispiaciuto ma umiliato no ...
> Io comunque non accetto le umiliazioni di nessuno...
> Non è bello per me vedere qulacuno umiliato...


non ho capito se sei il tradito o la traditrice...comunque,il tradimento umilia chi lo subisce,inutile dirci il contrario..ora per rabbia e dolore,gli vomito addosso le cose peggiori,umiliandolo a mia volta...non sono giustificabile,ma nè cerco giustificazioni.nè me ne vergogno...fare quello che mio marito si è permesso di fare ad una donna che per lui ha abbandonato tutto,dopo qualche mese di matrimonio e per giunta incinta del suo primo ed unico figlio,è vergognoso e se lo deve ricordare...


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ultimamente sono impegnata nella realizzazione di un progetto per me importante.Ho poco tempo per la famiglia.Mio marito si sta facendo in quattro affinchè non abbia "distrazioni" o impegni che possano stancarmi.Si prende cura della casa,cucina,accudisce il bambino.Improvvisamente mi sono accorta di quanto impegno ci sia da parte sua ed è per me.La sera arriva distrutto,nemmeno si regge in piedi.Per la prima volta,dopo tanto tempo ho provato tenerezza.Ho visto la sua disperazione,la sua perseveranza nell'aggiustare le cose.Puntualmente umiliato,mi ha sempre chiesto come non riuscissi a vedere il suo amore per me.Forse non mi è mai interessato guardare.Nel pomeriggio,l'ho sentito urlare per aver bruciato una pietanza,dispiaciuto per non aver fatto bene.Ho capito che è stanco ma non arreso.Gli ho lasciato un biglietto in cui lo ringraziavo per l'occasione concessami alleggerendomi dai carichi familiari.Probabilmente domani la rabbia tornerà ad accecarmi...


Maledetta rabbia. Orgoglio anche.

Parlo in generale. Un uomo che ha tradito la moglie è un disonesto, uno scorretto, uno che ha privilegiato i suoi interessi a scapito (spesso senza volerlo) della partner.

Ma....ma si può definirlo un disonesto integrale? Cioè, una persona inaffidabile su tutti i fronti?
Il vero tradimento è quello che compromette, e cospira CONTRO, la squadra...la coppia.

Daglielo un po' di respiro, o meglio dagli soddisfazioni almeno laddove le merita. Umiliarlo integralmente è controproducente anche per te.

Personalmente ho imparato che per ottenere il meglio dalle persone bisogna gratificarle per i loro lati positivi. E' chiaro che i lati negativi vanno, purtroppo, sopportati. Ma questa è una capacita e prerogativa della controparte. Anche se meglio applicabile in ambito professionale, penso sia un dato di fatto applicabile in tutti i casi. Premesso che una emerita testa di ...bip... resta tale per sempre.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia, se ho ben capito si è trattato di tradimenti sessuali.
> Che motivazioni dà tuo marito oltre al fatto che era in confusione?


mio marito non parla volentieri delle possibili motivazioni..si limita solo a dire che è stato un errore,ma non scava a fondo..avendo indagato e smascherato tutte le sue malefatte,ho potuto ricostruire la vicenda..era iscritto in più siti di incontri extraconiugali e non,quindi cercava palesemente un'avventura..trovata la gallina di turno,hanno infiocchettato il tutto con dolci parole per sentirsi meno squallidi..c'è stata anche la sua ex,ma non si capisce in che periodo. se l'anno prima o in contemporanea con l'altra...alla fine ha optato per l'anno prima e non cambia più versione..vittima delle sue bugie,se avesse detto che le due ci sono state in contemporanea,il periodo di confusione avrebbe giustificato entrambe..ma se risale ad un anno prima,la situazione si complica...non credo alla versione di mio marito per un motivo semplice...durante una conversazione con la sua ex,lei ne parlava come se fosse una cosa recente e non risalente ad un anno prima..


----------



## Gian (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi dispaice non voleva essere un giudizio...
> Nin riesco a vedere le coppie in questo modo...
> E' un mio limite


quoto.
:up: per i sacrifici ed_ ora et labora ecc._, ci sono i conventi dei frati.


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Maledetta rabbia. Orgoglio anche.
> 
> Parlo in generale. Un uomo che ha tradito la moglie è un disonesto, uno scorretto, uno che ha privilegiato i suoi interessi a scapito (spesso senza volerlo) della partner.
> 
> ...




Concordo, ma considera che è passato un anno e in queste faccende, pur sembrando già un discreto tempo, in realtà è ancora poco e la rabbia per la delusione e l'umiliazione ricevute è ancora enorme.
Spero però che, come hai detto tu, dia anche del respiro al marito, che ci siano degli intervalli di quiete e una parvenza di serenità fra una crisi e l'altra.

L'errore (inconsapevole) che si commette, specie all'inizio, è di considerare la persona disonesta su tutti i fronti e, se si continua su questa strada il rischio di separazione si fa alto.
Va quindi abbandonata questa idea malsana che fa del male alla coppia.
Come?
Col ragionamento che permette di valutare chi ci sta a fianco, concentrandoci su tutti i pregi e le mancanze.
Va da sé che vada fatto quando si è lucidi e calmi perché se si è accecati dal rancore si sa già da che parte peserà la bilancia, ma non sarà una valutazione obiettiva.
Penso che sia utile porsi questo quesito: "se l'ho sposato e l'ho scelto come mio compagno di vita avrò riconosciuto in lui delle qualità che per me erano importanti, no?".
In fondo è proprio un calcolo matematico, dopodiche si tirano le somme...


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> mio marito non parla volentieri delle possibili motivazioni..si limita solo a dire che è stato un errore,ma non scava a fondo..avendo indagato e smascherato tutte le sue malefatte,ho potuto ricostruire la vicenda..era iscritto in più siti di incontri extraconiugali e non,quindi cercava palesemente un'avventura..trovata la gallina di turno,hanno infiocchettato il tutto con dolci parole per sentirsi meno squallidi..c'è stata anche la sua ex,ma non si capisce in che periodo. se l'anno prima o in contemporanea con l'altra...alla fine ha optato per l'anno prima e non cambia più versione..vittima delle sue bugie,se avesse detto che le due ci sono state in contemporanea,il periodo di confusione avrebbe giustificato entrambe..ma se risale ad un anno prima,la situazione si complica..*.non credo alla versione di mio marito* per un motivo semplice...durante una conversazione con la sua ex,lei ne parlava come se fosse una cosa recente e non risalente ad un anno prima..




Ma per te è prioritario sapere esattamente come sono andate le cose?
O ti "accontenti" di quello che hai scoperto che ti porta a pensare di avere accanto un uomo che ha ancora tanta voglia di divertirsi con le donne, come se neanche fosse stato sposato e in attesa di un figlio?


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma per te è prioritario sapere esattamente come sono andate le cose?
> O ti "accontenti" di quello che hai scoperto che ti porta a pensare di avere accanto un uomo che ha ancora tanta voglia di divertirsi con le donne, come se neanche fosse stato sposato e in attesa di un figlio?


non è importante...cosa mi consigli??
se si tratta del mandrillo di turno,non sono interessata a lui...l'ho sposato immaginandolo diverso,un uomo serio,responsabile e maturo con cui formare una famiglia..si è rivelato diverso...le motivazioni che mi hanno indotto a sposarlo sono venute meno, devo imparare a conoscerlo per vedere se,dietro la sua maschera, si cela un uomo che posso amare..
volevo precisare che i momenti di quiete ci sono eccome,ci sono progetti futuri, l'amore per nostro figlio..i nostri momenti di divertimento...ci comportiamo come una famiglia normale,anche se so che dietro questa parvenza c'è tanto fango...


----------



## Hellseven (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ultimamente sono impegnata nella realizzazione di un progetto per me importante.Ho poco tempo per la famiglia.Mio marito si sta facendo in quattro affinchè non abbia "distrazioni" o impegni che possano stancarmi.Si prende cura della casa,cucina,accudisce il bambino.Improvvisamente mi sono accorta di quanto impegno ci sia da parte sua ed è per me.La sera arriva distrutto,nemmeno si regge in piedi.Per la prima volta,dopo tanto tempo ho provato tenerezza.Ho visto la sua disperazione,la sua perseveranza nell'aggiustare le cose.Puntualmente umiliato,mi ha sempre chiesto come non riuscissi a vedere il suo amore per me.Forse non mi è mai interessato guardare.Nel pomeriggio,l'ho sentito urlare per aver bruciato una pietanza,dispiaciuto per non aver fatto bene.Ho capito che è stanco ma non arreso.Gli ho lasciato un biglietto in cui lo ringraziavo per l'occasione concessami alleggerendomi dai carichi familiari.Probabilmente domani la rabbia tornerà ad accecarmi...


Ce la DEVI e ce la PUOI fare: non mollare. Anzi non MOLLATE !!!! :up:


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2013)

Gliela fanno...gliela fanno! 

Più che una certezza un augurio.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Gliela fanno...gliela fanno!
> 
> Più che una certezza un augurio.


Mi associo. So cosa significa e so che con molta buona volontà e un pizzico di foruna ce la possono fare


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> inoltre,vorrei precisare che in ogni coppia in cui si materializza un tradimento c'è l'umiliazione del partner..


No, non nel mio caso, sono stato tradito, e il mio primo pensiero è stato il suo dolore non il mio. Si chiama amore e sicurezza di amare ed essere amati. 

Quello che qua qualcuno vuole dirti citando la parola coppia e che, devi uscire dal tunnel in cui stai, nella coppia se si sta in coppia c'è equilibrio c'è il voler dare ed avere senza pretendere, c'è viversi la vita stando bene in se stessi per poi far stare bene anche chi ti circonda. Etc..

Ma è giusto che ognuno ha il suo percorso e che impari da quello che sarà il loro cammino di coppia dopo un tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> non ho capito se sei il tradito o la traditrice...comunque,il tradimento umilia chi lo subisce,inutile dirci il contrario..ora per rabbia e dolore,gli vomito addosso le cose peggiori,umiliandolo a mia volta...non sono giustificabile,ma nè cerco giustificazioni.nè me ne vergogno...fare quello che mio marito si è permesso di fare ad una donna che per lui ha abbandonato tutto,dopo qualche mese di matrimonio e per giunta incinta del suo primo ed unico figlio,è vergognoso e se lo deve ricordare...



Se mi permetti devo contraddirti.

Di solito nel tradimento le colpe non stanno mai soltanto da una parte, ma sta nella coppia.

E chi comunque alla fine deve vergognarsi non è il tradito ma il traditore che non ha saputo rispettare il partner.

Ma ribadisco una cosa che voglio nuovamente sottolineare, difficilmente la colpa sta solo da una parte.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permetti devo contraddirti.
> 
> Di solito nel tradimento le colpe non stanno mai soltanto da una parte, ma sta nella coppia.
> 
> ...


Sottoscrivo


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permetti devo contraddirti.
> 
> Di solito nel tradimento le colpe non stanno mai soltanto da una parte, ma sta nella coppia.
> 
> ...


su questo ti contraddico.Probabilmente il partner potrà avere tutte le colpe di questo mondo,ma l'atteggiamento giusto e maturo è parlarne,affrontare,non tradire miseramente sfasciando probabilmente la famiglia.Non ci sono giustificazioni dinanzi un simile gesto.Questo non vuol dire che non ammetto possano esserci delle colpe di entrambi.Nella fattispecie,però,ho provato a chiedere, a capire, a mettermi in discussione,ma non ha mai dato spiegazioni,inoltre,in una coppia così giovane (nel mio caso 5 mesi di matrimonio) nel pieno delle emozioni,della passione,della tenerezza,addirittura alla ricerca di un figlio..non so,cosa posso aver fatto...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permetti devo contraddirti.
> 
> Di solito nel tradimento le colpe non stanno mai soltanto da una parte, ma sta nella coppia.
> 
> ...


Credo che questo possa valere (anche se non è una giustificazione) nel caso in cui tradisci perchè ti invaghisci di uno
Non credo nella responsabilità del tradito se il traditore si rivolge a un sito d'incontri
Inutile, per me c'è un abisso di differenza


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che questo possa valere (anche se non è una giustificazione) nel caso in cui tradisci perchè ti invaghisci di uno
> Non credo nella responsabilità del tradito se il traditore si rivolge a un sito d'incontri
> Inutile, per me c'è un abisso di differenza


quando ti invaghisci di qualcuno,vuol dire che qualcosa si è spento o è cambiato all'interno della coppia...nel caso di mio marito,vorrei capire cosa gli passava nella mente,quello che sfugge a lui e,forse anche ad altri,è che avverto il bisogno di capire le motivazioni che l'hanno spinto.Questo tassello che manca,rende difficile sbloccarmi.


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> *quando ti invaghisci di qualcuno,vuol dire che qualcosa si è spento o è cambiato all'interno della coppia*...nel caso di mio marito,vorrei capire cosa gli passava nella mente,quello che sfugge a lui e,forse anche ad altri,è che avverto il bisogno di capire le motivazioni che l'hanno spinto.Questo tassello che manca,rende difficile sbloccarmi.


E' vero, con le dovute variabili tra caso e caso.

Effettivamente se lui si rivelasse, oltre che permettere a te di comprendere, potrebbe trarne uno sfogo anche per se.

Ma non ne ha parlato?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> quando ti invaghisci di qualcuno*,vuol dire che qualcosa si è spento o è cambiato all'interno *della coppia...nel caso di mio marito,vorrei capire cosa gli passava nella mente,quello che sfugge a lui e,forse anche ad altri,è che avverto il bisogno di capire le motivazioni che l'hanno spinto.Questo tassello che manca,rende difficile sbloccarmi.



Non ho capito se mi davi ragione o meno.
Ma intendevo proprio il grassetto. E se qualcosa è cambiato o si è spento è facile che la responsabilità possa essere di entrambi.
Nella ricerca di un tradimento con chiunque, non riesco a dare la "colpa" al tradito


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E' vero, con le dovute variabili tra caso e caso.
> 
> Effettivamente se lui si rivelasse, oltre che permettere a te di comprendere, potrebbe trarne uno sfogo anche per se.
> 
> Ma non ne ha parlato?


più che parlarne spontaneamente,è stato da me spronato in tutti i modi a farlo.In verità,sostiene di aver spiegato abbondantemente le sue motivazioni e che non c'è altro da aggiungere anche se può sembrare stupido ai miei occhi.Sostiene di aver vissuto un periodo di confusione dovuto alla mancanza di sincerità e di dialogo da parte sua.Mi ha sposato con l'inganno mostrandosi quello che non era,ha promesso cose che non riusciva a realizzare,questo l'ha fatto sentire "inadeguato" spingendolo a cercare gratificazioni esterne.La spiegazione posso capirla,anche se non la condivido,ma l'asino casca alla seconda domanda che gli pongo:"allora che c'entra la tua ex un anno prima??"
La sua risposta è sempre e solo la stessa:"è stato un errore!!".
In sintesi,capisco le motivazioni addotte al tradimento con la tipa della chat,ma decadono nel momento stesso in cui sostiene di essere stato con la sua ex un anno prima di viverla questa crisi.Comunque, sospetto che le due ci siano state nello stesso periodo.Ritengo che menta restando vittima delle sue stesse bugie!!


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> più che parlarne spontaneamente,è stato da me spronato in tutti i modi a farlo.In verità,sostiene di aver spiegato abbondantemente le sue motivazioni e che non c'è altro da aggiungere anche se può sembrare stupido ai miei occhi.Sostiene di aver vissuto un periodo di confusione dovuto alla mancanza di sincerità e di dialogo da parte sua.Mi ha sposato con l'inganno mostrandosi quello che non era,ha promesso cose che non riusciva a realizzare,questo l'ha fatto sentire "inadeguato" spingendolo a cercare gratificazioni esterne.La spiegazione posso capirla,anche se non la condivido,ma l'asino casca alla seconda domanda che gli pongo:"allora che c'entra la tua ex un anno prima??"
> La sua risposta è sempre e solo la stessa:"è stato un errore!!".
> In sintesi,capisco le motivazioni addotte al tradimento con la tipa della chat,ma decadono nel momento stesso in cui sostiene di essere stato con la sua ex un anno prima di viverla questa crisi.Comunque, sospetto che le due ci siano state nello stesso periodo.Ritengo che menta restando vittima delle sue stesse bugie!!


Non si rivelerà mai del tutto. Cosi ogni omissione gli sembrerà una mossa utile a non degenerare, credo che tema, erroneamente, di perdere irrimediabilmente la sua dignità. Cosa che, anche se non lo sa, è già decaduta ai tuoi occhi.

Quello che non capisce è che nascondendosi non fa altro che aggravare la sua situazione. Mi pare strano, tra l'altro, che si accolli tutte le colpe e responsabilità delle sue azioni. Anche qui, quel suo eccesso di zelo nel tentativo di salvarsi, compromette in realtà il suo riscatto.

Qualcosa ti nasconde, ma tu non credere che sia cosi di vitale importanza e significativa. In questo caso sei tu che sbagli, o meglio esageri. Pensaci bene, la cosa che più ti potrebbe deludere e far male se lui ti parlasse francamente sarebbe l'assoluto "squallore" di quello che avrebbe da dire.

Credo che lui si renda conto. Da un lato la sua vita da galletto, dall'alltro la sua vita più concreta...con te.
E' per questo che ti dicevo di esaltare e gratificare la sua parte migliore.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non si rivelerà mai del tutto. *Cosi ogni omissione gli sembrerà una mossa utile a non degenerare, credo che tema, erroneamente, di perdere irrimediabilmente la sua dignità. Cosa che, anche se non lo sa, è già decaduta ai tuoi occhi.
> *
> Quello che non capisce è che nascondendosi non fa altro che aggravare la sua situazione. Mi pare strano, tra l'altro, che si accolli tutte le colpe e responsabilità delle sue azioni. Anche qui, quel suo eccesso di zelo nel tentativo di salvarsi, compromette in realtà il suo riscatto.
> 
> ...


Sa perfettamente come appare ai miei occhi,ho usato parole molto colorite affinchè gli fosse chiaro.
Purtroppo ho bisogno di capire,mi rendo conto che dall'esterno può sembrare un'ossessione,ma è di primaria importanza per me.Non so chi sia,perchè sono sposata a lui e perchè gli ho dato un figlio.Le ragioni che mi hanno spinto ad arrivare qui,sono cadute nel momento stesso in cui mi sono accorta che l'uomo amato era solo il frutto della mia fantasia.Dinanzi a me c'è un nuovo individuo,devo e voglio capire chi è.Voglio conoscere tutto il suo squallore(ammesso che ve ne sia altro) perchè solo da quel momento potrò decidere se quest'uomo può ancora interessarmi.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> non è importante...cosa mi consigli??
> se si tratta del mandrillo di turno,non sono interessata a lui...l'ho sposato immaginandolo diverso,un uomo serio,responsabile e maturo con cui formare una famiglia..si è rivelato diverso...le motivazioni che mi hanno indotto a sposarlo sono venute meno, devo imparare a conoscerlo per vedere se,dietro la sua maschera, si cela un uomo che posso amare..
> volevo precisare che i momenti di quiete ci sono eccome,ci sono progetti futuri, l'amore per nostro figlio..i nostri momenti di divertimento...ci comportiamo come una famiglia normale,anche se so che dietro questa parvenza c'è tanto fango...


Ma perchè dici diverso?
Si è solo trovato in certe situazioni e con esse ha interagito no?
Per esempio io sono un uomo molto parsimonioso.
Bon domani vinco che so milioni di euro alla lotteria.
E paffete mi trasformo in prodigo no?
E mangio fuori tutto...

Poi mi dico...
Maledetta quella volta che ho vinto no?

Non aggiungere fango a fango eh?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sa perfettamente come appare ai miei occhi,ho usato parole molto colorite affinchè gli fosse chiaro.
> Purtroppo ho bisogno di capire,mi rendo conto che dall'esterno può sembrare un'ossessione,ma è di primaria importanza per me.Non so chi sia,perchè sono sposata a lui e perchè gli ho dato un figlio.Le ragioni che mi hanno spinto ad arrivare qui,sono cadute nel momento stesso in cui mi sono accorta che l'uomo amato era solo il frutto della mia fantasia.Dinanzi a me c'è un nuovo individuo,devo e voglio capire chi è.Voglio conoscere tutto il suo squallore(ammesso che ve ne sia altro) perchè solo da quel momento potrò decidere se quest'uomo può ancora interessarmi.


Beh quante volte chi amiamo è solo frutto della nostra fantasia?
Poi non sono mai riuscito a capire che cosa c'entri il fatto che se incontro una che mi piace e nasce in me il desiderio di finirci a letto sia di necessità perchè sono in crisi con te.

Ma quando capirai che lui cerca di darti le risposte, magari inventandole, che vuoi sentirti dire, purchè la pianti di chiedergli perchè? Eh?

Quando lo capirai sarà già troppo tardi, perchè sto pover uomo, sarà già sfinito e non ne potrà più di te...
E si dirà, ok, meglio solo, piuttosto che passare la vita a spiegarti un perchè...

Il tradimento è stata solo una conseguenza del fatto che è legato a te...

Casso non può esistere uno che dice...
Ah sono in crisi con te, speta che mi faccia una en passant...

Dai su...

Quanti piuttosto sono deboli trovandosi in certe circostanze ? 

Mi sa....

Molti.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh quante volte chi amiamo è solo frutto della nostra fantasia?
> Poi non sono mai riuscito a capire che cosa c'entri il fatto che se incontro una che mi piace e nasce in me il desiderio di finirci a letto sia di necessità perchè sono in crisi con te.
> 
> Ma quando capirai che lui cerca di darti le risposte, magari inventandole, che vuoi sentirti dire, purchè la pianti di chiedergli perchè? Eh?
> ...


il povero maritino,non si è trovato in una situazione, l'ha cercata.Non voglio giustificazioni,vorrei avesse le palle per dire:"sono uno sgallettato che rincorre gonnelle".Punto.Una cavolo di verità che mi faccia capire, che è capace di essere sincero,che potrebbe migliorare come persona.
Un'ultima cosa,hai parlato solo di quanto possa stancare questo mio modo di fare.Ma hai dimenticato quanto sia pesante stare con un uomo del genere e convivere con quello che ha fatto.Vuole andar via??La strada sa qual'è.Non mi interessa il suo grado di stanchezza,nè che possa andarsene.Mi interessa solo stare bene e capire cosa voglio dalla vita e,purtroppo,non sono convinta che sia stare con lui.


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Sa perfettamente come appare ai miei occhi,ho usato parole molto colorite affinchè gli fosse chiaro.
> Purtroppo ho bisogno di capire,mi rendo conto che dall'esterno può sembrare un'ossessione,ma è di primaria importanza per me.Non so chi sia,perchè sono sposata a lui e perchè gli ho dato un figlio.Le ragioni che mi hanno spinto ad arrivare qui,sono cadute nel momento stesso in cui mi sono accorta che l'uomo amato era solo il frutto della mia fantasia.Dinanzi a me c'è un nuovo individuo,devo e voglio capire chi è.Voglio conoscere tutto il suo squallore(ammesso che ve ne sia altro) perchè solo da quel momento potrò decidere se quest'uomo può ancora interessarmi.


Qui si sta parlando della sua dignità. Messa a dura prova dal tuo insindacabile giudizio.

Peraltro, lo ripeto, lui ha un modo errato di difenderla la sua dignità, col risultato di lederla ulteriormente.

Io non credo che ci sia altro da scavare, niente che non sia simile a quanto tu già puoi intuire. Se continui a battere su quel tasto otterrai solo un uomo peggiore di quello che è, mentre tu non riceverai quelle basi per le quali riconsiderarlo.

Concordo comunque sul fatto che lui debba aprirsi completamente, ammesso che tu non voglia una completa abnegazione anche della sua persona. Finchè lo attacchi nella sua dignità tenterà di difenderla come meglio crede, proprio come fa ora con sconnessi e maldestri tentativi di insabbiare la verità...che però è più che palese.

La dignità non puoi toglierlela, è l'unica cosa a cui può aggrapparsi mentre cerca la sua salvezza. Per contro avrai sempre un uomo in "fuga" e questo non aiuta il dialogo che cerchi.

Tenerlo sulle spine va bene, ma la guerra falla ad armi pari. Rendi il tuo avversario degno di te.
Non è cosi strano se si è buttato a capofitto nella collaborazione in casa per di facilitare la tua realizzazione.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> il povero maritino,non si è trovato in una situazione, l'ha cercata.Non voglio giustificazioni,vorrei avesse le palle per dire:"sono uno sgallettato che rincorre gonnelle".Punto.Una cavolo di verità che mi faccia capire, che è capace di essere sincero,che potrebbe migliorare come persona.
> Un'ultima cosa,hai parlato solo di quanto possa stancare questo mio modo di fare.Ma hai dimenticato quanto sia pesante stare con un uomo del genere e convivere con quello che ha fatto.Vuole andar via??La strada sa qual'è.Non mi interessa il suo grado di stanchezza,nè che possa andarsene.Mi interessa solo stare bene e capire cosa voglio dalla vita e,purtroppo,non sono convinta che sia stare con lui.


Infatti 
ma perchè l'ha cercata sta situazione? Eh?

Ma data tutta questa stanchezza
non ce la farete.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Qui si sta parlando della sua dignità. Messa a dura prova dal tuo insindacabile giudizio.
> 
> Peraltro, lo ripeto, lui ha un modo errato di difenderla la sua dignità, col risultato di lederla ulteriormente.
> 
> ...


ti ringrazio per i saggi consigli.Purtroppo,ci sto provando in tutti i modi a farlo aprire ma inutilmente.Si chiude a riccio ed attacca.
Hai colto bene la questione,la verità è chiara.Qui non abbiamo un uomo confuso,ma un galletto che si arrampica sugli specchi.Un uomo che ama incarnare personaggi diversi in base a chi si trova dinanzi.Questa persona non mi piace,l'ho sposato perchè credevo fosse l'antitesi.Che errore madornale.Infine,ritengo che il lupo perda il pelo ma non il vizio.Il bisnonno era lo stesso,il padre anche.E' genetico.Ricordo le belle parole che pronunciava per convincermi della sua diversità "Non sono come mio padre,provo disgusto per quello che ha fatto".Per fortuna!!!
Inoltre,c'è un'altra cosa che mi fa incazzare,sostiene di non aver mai tradito prima d'ora.Ma come??Solo quando hai deciso di sposarti è scattato il gallo che c'è in te??Poi,per inciso,quando frequentava me era fidanzato con la sua ex a mia insaputa.Un'altra pazza che mi minaccia con la madre perchè le ho portato via l'uomo.Ma posso permettere a mio figlio di vivere in una simile situazione??


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti
> *ma perchè l'ha cercata sta situazione? Eh?
> *
> Ma data tutta questa stanchezza
> non ce la farete.


non lo so,dimmelo tu se ne hai un'idea,mi aiuteresti a riflettere.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> il povero maritino,non si è trovato in una situazione, l'ha cercata.Non voglio giustificazioni,vorrei avesse le palle per dire:"sono uno sgallettato che rincorre gonnelle".Punto.Una cavolo di verità che mi faccia capire, che è capace di essere sincero,che potrebbe migliorare come persona.
> Un'ultima cosa,hai parlato solo di quanto possa stancare questo mio modo di fare.Ma hai dimenticato quanto sia pesante stare con un uomo del genere e convivere con quello che ha fatto.Vuole andar via??La strada sa qual'è.Non mi interessa il suo grado di stanchezza,nè che possa andarsene.*Mi interessa solo stare bene e capire cosa voglio dalla vita e,purtroppo,non sono convinta che sia stare con lu*i.


Scusa questo nel tuo post introduttivo non l'avevi lasciato intendere. Non c'è solo rancore ma mi parrebbe di capire anche insoddisfazione ....


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Scusa questo nel tuo post introduttivo non l'avevi lasciato intendere. Non c'è solo rancore ma mi parrebbe di capire anche insoddisfazione ....


E si. Perchè lei tra sentori e avvisaglie del passato qualcosa già covava.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Scusa questo nel tuo post introduttivo non l'avevi lasciato intendere. *Non c'è solo rancore ma mi parrebbe di capire anche insoddisfazione *....


esatto,le stesse parole che rivolgo a lui.Mi sto impegnando con quelle che sono le mie attuali possibilità.Stare con lui,dare una possibilità alla famiglia,dare un padre a mio figlio.Ma non posso violentarmi,oltre non riesco ad andare.Non è stato capace di gestire bene la situazione.La sua immagine,giorno dopo giorno, è scaduta sempre più dinanzi i miei occhi.Mi ritrovo con un uomo che non stimo e che non mi piace.Nel mio intimo,ritengo di aver commesso un grande errore di valutazione rovinando la mia vita con questo matrimonio.Avrei voluto un uomo diverso,specie nell'affrontare le sue responsabilità.Un uomo maturo,aperto al dialogo,che confessasse tutto invece di costringere la moglie a fare il detective.Un uomo che sapesse affrontare il mio dolore,invece di scappare. Non è così che si costruisce qualcosa.Apprezzo i suoi gesti,i suoi sacrifici,ma sembra non riesca ad andare oltre,non riesce ad arrivare a me.Voglio un compagno su cui fare affidamento,un uomo che sappia capirmi e da capire,una famiglia collaborativa.Infine,un po' d'amore non guasterebbe


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E si. *Perchè lei tra sentori e avvisaglie del passato qualcosa già covava*.


Cosa intendi?


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per i saggi consigli.Purtroppo,ci sto provando in tutti i modi a farlo aprire ma inutilmente.Si chiude a riccio ed attacca.
> Hai colto bene la questione,la verità è chiara.Qui non abbiamo un uomo confuso,ma un galletto che si arrampica sugli specchi.Un uomo che ama incarnare personaggi diversi in base a chi si trova dinanzi.Questa persona non mi piace,l'ho sposato perchè credevo fosse l'antitesi.Che errore madornale.Infine,ritengo che il lupo perda il pelo ma non il vizio.Il bisnonno era lo stesso,il padre anche.E' genetico.Ricordo le belle parole che pronunciava per convincermi della sua diversità "Non sono come mio padre,provo disgusto per quello che ha fatto".Per fortuna!!!
> Inoltre,c'è un'altra cosa che mi fa incazzare,sostiene di non aver mai tradito prima d'ora.Ma come??Solo quando hai deciso di sposarti è scattato il gallo che c'è in te??Poi,per inciso,quando frequentava me era fidanzato con la sua ex a mia insaputa.Un'altra pazza che mi minaccia con la madre perchè le ho portato via l'uomo.Ma posso permettere a mio figlio di vivere in una simile situazione??


Ti dirò, in questi casi le avvisaglie ci sono sempre. E comprendo anche il fatto di come si possa soprassedere a tali palesi "difetti". Non hai colpe di questo.

Ma il fatto che lui frequentasse te e la sua fidanzata "ufficiale" è un po' troppo, lo ammetto.
Pensi di essere in grado, e di avere la possibilità, di ricreare un ambiente sano per tuo figlio? Considerato che la cosa dipende molto da chi hai vicino.


----------



## Hellseven (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> esatto,le stesse parole che rivolgo a lui.Mi sto impegnando con quelle che sono le mie attuali possibilità.Stare con lui,dare una possibilità alla famiglia,dare un padre a mio figlio.Ma non posso violentarmi,oltre non riesco ad andare.Non è stato capace di gestire bene la situazione.La sua immagine,giorno dopo giorno, è scaduta sempre più dinanzi i miei occhi.Mi ritrovo con un uomo che non stimo *e che non mi piace*.*Nel mio intimo,ritengo di aver commesso un grande errore di valutazione rovinando la mia vita con questo matrimonio*.Avrei voluto un uomo diverso,specie nell'affrontare le sue responsabilità.Un uomo maturo,aperto al dialogo,*che confessasse tutto invece di costringere la moglie a fare il detective*.*Un uomo che sapesse affrontare il mio dolore,invece di scappare*. Non è così che si costruisce qualcosa.Apprezzo i suoi gesti,i suoi sacrifici,ma sembra non riesca ad andare oltre,non riesce ad arrivare a me.Voglio un compagno su cui fare affidamento,un uomo che sappia capirmi e da capire,una famiglia collaborativa.Infine,un po' d'amore non guasterebbe


Non ti piace sul piano umano o fisico?
Ma prima funzionava il vostro matrimonio?
Sei certa che se avesse confessato non avresti sofferto di meno e lo avresti stimato di più? Ho forti perplessità ....
Mi pare che sia rimasto, non sia fuggito via. Ci prova a restare, da quanto racconti.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ti dirò, in questi casi le avvisaglie ci sono sempre. E comprendo anche il fatto di come si possa soprassedere a tali palesi "difetti". Non hai colpe di questo.
> 
> Ma il fatto che lui frequentasse te e la sua fidanzata "ufficiale" è un po' troppo, lo ammetto.
> Pensi di essere in grado, e di avere la possibilità, di ricreare un ambiente sano per tuo figlio? Considerato che la cosa dipende molto da chi hai vicino.


E' questa la cosa che mi interessa capire.Al di là di quello che ne sarà della nostra coppia.Non voglio che mio figlio diventi come il padre,il nonno e il bisnonno.Non voglio!!!!
Posso divorziare da lui,ma mio figlio non ha la stessa possibilità.
Ricordo sempre la tenerezza che mi faceva quando raccontava di come il padre avesse miseramente abbandonato la madre per andarsene con un'altra (dopo averla cornificata per anni,se ne anche vanta,bell'esempio!!!).Mio suocero  per giustificare le sue azioni ha descritto l'ex come una vipera con cui era impossibile vivere.Ma che cavolo di famiglia è??Una famiglia dove sono tutti l'uno contro l'altro.Non parla con il fratello,non ha un rapporto sano con la madre.Non voglio questo per mio figlio!!
Sarà in grado di essere un uomo migliore di cui il bambino non debba vergognarsi un giorno?O farà come il padre che per fare colpo,usava la storia della sua famiglia descrivendosi una vittima??
infine,quanto conta la sua storia personale in quello che ha fatto?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> non lo so,dimmelo tu se ne hai un'idea,mi aiuteresti a riflettere.


Tu dici che l'ha cercata
Io ti dico: l'ha trovata!

Io ti dico: ne ha avuto bisogno.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per i saggi consigli.Purtroppo,ci sto provando in tutti i modi a farlo aprire ma inutilmente.Si chiude a riccio ed attacca.
> Hai colto bene la questione,la verità è chiara.Qui non abbiamo un uomo confuso,ma un galletto che si arrampica sugli specchi.Un uomo che ama incarnare personaggi diversi in base a chi si trova dinanzi.
> Poi,per inciso,quando frequentava me era fidanzato con la sua ex a mia insaputa.Un'altra pazza che mi minaccia con la madre perchè le ho portato via l'uomo.


Sul rosso: anch'io sono così.
Se non voglio parlare di una cosa faccio così.

Si conosco quei personaggi.

Se frequentava te mentre era fidanzato con la sua ex.

Tu hai sposato un campo minato.

Sull'incarnare personaggi è una nostra necessità.

Un tentativo estremo di non deludere le aspettative altrui.

E la volontà precisa di essere secondo quelle aspettative.

Perchè siamo convinti che solo così verremo amati.

Ecco perchè quando il teatrino sta per crollare.

Ci diamo alla macchia.

Ma stanotte ho fatto un sogno terribile che lo scrivo in un altro 3d.

Ma c'è un ma...
Quel giorno che non c'importa più nulla delle aspettative altrui, viriamo a 180 gradi e diventiamo sinceri come l'acqua.
Perchè non ce ne frega minimamente più di questa persona.

Che resti con noi o se ne vada dalla nostra vita pari è.

ANzi se se ne va è meglio!

E noi partiamo per nuovi circhi e teatri.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non ti piace sul piano umano o fisico?
> Ma prima funzionava il vostro matrimonio?
> Sei certa che se avesse confessato non avresti sofferto di meno e lo avresti stimato di più? Ho forti perplessità ....
> Mi pare che sia rimasto, non sia fuggito via. Ci prova a restare, da quanto racconti.


scusami,delle volte dimentico che siamo su un forum ed è difficile capire per chi mi legge.Sì,lui è al mio fianco disposto a tutto pur di non perdermi (questo a suo dire).L'abbandono è riferito ai primi periodi,quando la storia è iniziata ad emergere.Per quanto negasse,avevo intuito la tresca,ero incinta di pochi mesi con gli ormoni impazziti.Ero disperata,spesso in preda alle lacrime.Il suo atteggiamento era sempre lo stesso:mi abbandonava,mi lasciava da sola e spariva.Poi,scoperte le mail ho capito cosa andava a fare.Chiamava la tipa,che nel mentre lo assillava con mail,telefonate ed sms.La finalitàp era pararsi il sedere.Questa cosa mi ha colpita profondamente.Più di una volta avrei perderlo il bambino per lo stato di disperazione raggiunto e lui??Pensava a inventare storie assurde per tenere a bada l'altra!!!Vergognoso!!
Concludo,infine,dicendo che con lui ho problemi anche sul piano fisico.Sin dall'inizio mio marito non si è mostrato particolarmente interessante da quel punto di vista.Un po' noioso oserei definirlo.Ricordo che nei nostri primi momenti intimi faceva proprio cilecca,ma poi ha superato il tutto.Pur non considerandolo un adone (ovviamente non lo sapeva),per me era comunque bello e coinvolgente fare l'amore.Ora,invece,sono ossessionata dai fantasmi,dalle immagini,dalle parole lette e non riesco a provare emozioni.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> scusami,delle volte dimentico che siamo su un forum ed è difficile capire per chi mi legge.Sì,lui è al mio fianco disposto a tutto pur di non perdermi (questo a suo dire).L'abbandono è riferito ai primi periodi,quando la storia è iniziata ad emergere.Per quanto negasse,avevo intuito la tresca,ero incinta di pochi mesi con gli ormoni impazziti.Ero disperata,spesso in preda alle lacrime.Il suo atteggiamento era sempre lo stesso:mi abbandonava,mi lasciava da sola e spariva.Poi,scoperte le mail ho capito cosa andava a fare.Chiamava la tipa,che nel mentre lo assillava con mail,telefonate ed sms.La finalitàp era pararsi il sedere.Questa cosa mi ha colpita profondamente.Più di una volta avrei perderlo il bambino per lo stato di disperazione raggiunto e lui??Pensava a inventare storie assurde per tenere a bada l'altra!!!Vergognoso!!
> Concludo,infine,dicendo che con lui ho problemi anche sul piano fisico.Sin dall'inizio mio marito non si è mostrato particolarmente interessante da quel punto di vista.Un po' noioso oserei definirlo.Ricordo che nei nostri primi momenti intimi faceva proprio cilecca,ma poi ha superato il tutto.Pur non considerandolo un adone (ovviamente non lo sapeva),per me era comunque bello e coinvolgente fare l'amore.Ora,invece,sono ossessionata dai fantasmi,dalle immagini,dalle parole lette e non riesco a provare emozioni.


Lo capisci o no
che sta mangiando la minestra
perchè non ha palle di saltare la finestra?

Ma se accade qualcosa che gli fa apparire vantaggioso saltare la finestra...

Lo perderai.

E non tornerà.

Ma c'è qualcosa di bello e buono che ti lega a lui?
Ma non vedi che manco lo sopporti più?


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici che l'ha cercata
> Io ti dico: l'ha trovata!
> 
> Io ti dico: *ne ha avuto bisogno*.


e da cosa nasce il bisogno??
Per precisazione,quando era fidanzato con l'ex,la nostra era solo una conoscenza,non c'era nulla di fisico.Poi, a suo dire,quando è inizato altro,si sarebbero lasciati(confermato il periodo anche dall'ex ignara di tutto).


----------



## Hellseven (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> scusami,delle volte dimentico che siamo su un forum ed è difficile capire per chi mi legge.Sì,lui è al mio fianco disposto a tutto pur di non perdermi (questo a suo dire).L'abbandono è riferito ai primi periodi,quando la storia è iniziata ad emergere.Per quanto negasse,avevo intuito la tresca,ero incinta di pochi mesi con gli ormoni impazziti.Ero disperata,spesso in preda alle lacrime.Il suo atteggiamento era sempre lo stesso:mi abbandonava,mi lasciava da sola e spariva.Poi,scoperte le mail ho capito cosa andava a fare.Chiamava la tipa,che nel mentre lo assillava con mail,telefonate ed sms.La finalitàp era pararsi il sedere.Questa cosa mi ha colpita profondamente.Più di una volta avrei perderlo il bambino per lo stato di disperazione raggiunto e lui??Pensava a inventare storie assurde per tenere a bada l'altra!!!Vergognoso!!
> Concludo,infine,dicendo che con lui ho problemi anche sul piano fisico.Sin dall'inizio mio marito non si è mostrato particolarmente interessante da quel punto di vista.Un po' noioso oserei definirlo.Ricordo che nei nostri primi momenti intimi faceva proprio cilecca,ma poi ha superato il tutto.Pur non considerandolo un adone (ovviamente non lo sapeva),per me era comunque bello e coinvolgente fare l'amore.Ora,invece,sono ossessionata dai fantasmi,dalle immagini,dalle parole lette e non riesco a provare emozioni.


Mi dispace molto. Permettirmi di esprimere la mia solidarietà.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo capisci o no
> che sta mangiando la minestra
> perchè non ha palle di saltare la finestra?
> 
> ...


in pratica,da quello che mi stai dicendo faccio prima a buttarlo fuori.In fondo sta qui solo per comodità,o meglio perchè non ha le palle per andarsene,giusto??
Inutile stare qui a parlarne allora.
Inutile stare qui a chiedersi il perchè.
Inutile che faccia il maritino perfetto.
Chi riflette se stesso nel giudizio degli altri,non ha un minimo di autostima.Sono individui che partono al presupposto che nessuno potrà mai amarli per quello che sono realmente.Se non si ama da solo,come può pretendere che lo faccia io??


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> e da cosa nasce il bisogno??
> Per precisazione,quando era fidanzato con l'ex,la nostra era solo una conoscenza,non c'era nulla di fisico.Poi, a suo dire,quando è inizato altro,si sarebbero lasciati(confermato il periodo anche dall'ex ignara di tutto).


Non lo so, da dove nasce...
Magari non ti senti capito, 
magari non ti senti compreso
magari non ti senti amato
magari non ti senti importante
magari ti senti solo
magari non la sopporti più
magari ecc...ecc...

Non sono nella sua testa
e soprattutto nessuno è nel suo cuore.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> in pratica,da quello che mi stai dicendo faccio prima a buttarlo fuori.In fondo sta qui solo per comodità,o meglio perchè non ha le palle per andarsene,giusto??
> Inutile stare qui a parlarne allora.
> Inutile stare qui a chiedersi il perchè.
> Inutile che faccia il maritino perfetto.
> Chi riflette se stesso nel giudizio degli altri,non ha un minimo di autostima.Sono individui che partono al presupposto che nessuno potrà mai amarli per quello che sono realmente.Se non si ama da solo,come può pretendere che lo faccia io??


SI.
Ma quel benedetto giorno che inizia ad amarsi.

Ti ritroverai difronte un uomo tutto diverso.

Ma se per ipotesi non ha più bisogno di te.

Ti scarica.

Aspetta solo che lui incontri una donna che curi le sue distimie.

E vedi.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Ma quel benedetto giorno che inizia ad amarsi.
> 
> Ti ritroverai difronte un uomo tutto diverso.
> ...


grazie per i consigli,ritieniti anche l'artefice delle mie decisioni.Un uomo del genere mi fa solo schifo,non ci penso proprio a tenermelo affianco..tu,invece,prima di sparare sentenze,pensa alle conseguenze...ora sono tornata più incazzata di prima...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> grazie per i consigli,ritieniti anche l'artefice delle mie decisioni.Un uomo del genere mi fa solo schifo,non ci penso proprio a tenermelo affianco..tu,invece,prima di sparare sentenze,pensa alle conseguenze...ora sono tornata più incazzata di prima...


Quali conseguenze?
Ho pagato sempre in prima persona.
Le conseguenze delle mie sentenze.
Concetto molto personale della libertà.

Non sono consigli.
Ma sensazioni.
Opinioni.

Ma se sono l'artefice delle tue decisioni.

Scusami

Ma sei estremamente influenzabile e manipolabile.

In realtà a te brucia da morire
che lui l'idiota

abbia trovato chi lo valorizza e lo trova interessante no?


----------



## JON (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> E' questa la cosa che mi interessa capire.Al di là di quello che ne sarà della nostra coppia.Non voglio che mio figlio diventi come il padre,il nonno e il bisnonno.Non voglio!!!!
> Posso divorziare da lui,ma mio figlio non ha la stessa possibilità.
> Ricordo sempre la tenerezza che mi faceva quando raccontava di come il padre avesse miseramente abbandonato la madre per andarsene con un'altra (dopo averla cornificata per anni,se ne anche vanta,bell'esempio!!!).Mio suocero per giustificare le sue azioni ha descritto l'ex come una vipera con cui era impossibile vivere.Ma che cavolo di famiglia è??Una famiglia dove sono tutti l'uno contro l'altro.Non parla con il fratello,non ha un rapporto sano con la madre.Non voglio questo per mio figlio!!
> Sarà in grado di essere un uomo migliore di cui il bambino non debba vergognarsi un giorno?O farà come il padre che per fare colpo,usava la storia della sua famiglia descrivendosi una vittima??
> infine,quanto conta la sua storia personale in quello che ha fatto?


Ma hai capito allora?

Non ti fossilizzare sul tradimento in se, non credere che scavare solo li possa portarti a qualcosa di sensato.

La sua reticenza ha radici molto profonde. La sua dignità era già compromessa, tenta di salvaguardarla come meglio può apparendo al pari di un permaloso.

Se c'è una parte buona in lui, un po' mi dispiace dirlo data la tua già abbondante sofferenza, dovrai essere tu a tirarla fuori. Come se non bastasse. Altrimenti....mi sembri piuttosto lucida. Molto direi.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> La sua reticenza ha radici molto profonde.


Mi spieghi come fai ad affermare una cosa del genere?
Non può essere semplicemente 
che non ho nulla da dire in proposito? ( e che magari me vergogno come un ladro e basta?)
Oppure non può essere 
non voglio dirti niente di quello che ho dentro
perchè se ti vomito addosso 
il risentimento che ho nei tuoi confronti da una vita
ti polverizzo?

Sai mia madre era così.
Obbligava mio padre a parlare.
E vedevi un uomo che si immusoniva sempre di più.
Poi esasperato diceva
Ma se non ho nulla da dire cosa vuoi che ti dica?
E prendeva su e se ne andava.

Una volta lei ha osato fermarlo.
Lui ha distrutto la cucina e la ringhiera delle scale.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quali conseguenze?
> Ho pagato sempre in prima persona.
> Le conseguenze delle mie sentenze.
> Concetto molto personale della libertà.
> ...


ovviamente la mia era una provocazione,non sarà certamente il tuo giudizio ad influenzarmi.Ma bada,tu non sei lui e lui non è te.Puoi supporre,puoi credere,ma non è detto che siete uguali e,francamente,da quello che stai raccontando di te,me lo auguro di cuore.Non mi brucia affatto la possibilità che si faccia consolare altrove,lo trovo patetico.Una persona che dipende dagli altri per sentirsi qualcuno,suscita solo la mia pena.Il tempo mostrerà la sua vera essenza.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> ovviamente la mia era una provocazione,non sarà certamente il tuo giudizio ad influenzarmi.Ma bada,tu non sei lui e lui non è te.Puoi supporre,puoi credere,ma non è detto che siete uguali e,francamente,da quello che stai raccontando di te,me lo auguro di cuore.Non mi brucia affatto la possibilità che si faccia consolare altrove,lo trovo patetico.Una persona che dipende dagli altri per sentirsi qualcuno,suscita solo la mia pena.Il tempo mostrerà la sua vera essenza.


Si hai ragione.
Ma comunque mi hanno colpito 
quelle cose che ho evidenziato in rosso.

Il tempo è galantuomo.

E hai ragione
E' davvero penoso dipendere dagli altri per sentirsi qualcuno.

E sinceramente proprio l'esperienza in questo forum
mi ha liberato di quello scoglio.

E' stata durissima.
Ma ce l'ho fatta.

E come sempre grazie a pochi input...letti qui dentro...magari distrattamente.

In questo senso il forum è importante per me.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma hai capito allora?
> 
> Non ti fossilizzare sul tradimento in se, non credere che scavare solo li possa portarti a qualcosa di sensato.
> 
> ...


Secondo mio padre,la situazione familiare e l'esempio avuto l'hanno condizionato molto.Mi appare come uno sconsiderato che non si rendeva conto delle eventuali conseguenze.Inoltre,il filo conduttore delle sue azioni da quando l'ho conosciuto,è stato un delirio di onnipotenza.Mi dava l'impressione del "faccio tutto io,posso fare tutto,sono invicibile!!".Questa convinzione l'ha portato ad intraprendere operazioni finanziare sconsiderate che,per il rotto della cuffia,sono andate a buon fine.Accompagnatosi sempre ad una persona piuttosto buffona,ne ha acquisito i comportamenti.Mio marito è facilmente influenzabile,è come un bimbo piccolo,anche i suoi comportamenti sono infantili.Fondamentalmente è un bonaccione.Ma ritengo che ci sia qualcosa che vada approfondito.Qesta sua personalità non ben definita ad esempio,gli strani rapporti familiari e la loro influenza,le sue menzogne.Lo manderei da uno specialista.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si hai ragione.
> Ma comunque mi hanno colpito
> quelle cose che ho evidenziato in rosso.
> 
> ...


allora dimmi, se tu ce l'hai fatta perchè non potrebbe farcela lui??Per te il forum ha rappresentato un incentivo,ebbene,un figlio,la famiglia e una donna amata,a mio avviso,possono costituire una ragione ancor più valida!!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che questo possa valere (anche se non è una giustificazione) nel caso in cui tradisci perchè ti invaghisci di uno
> Non credo nella responsabilità del tradito se il traditore si rivolge a un sito d'incontri
> Inutile, per me c'è un abisso di differenza


Idee estremamente ragionevoli. Se si vogliono fare affermazioni generali non si può che essere approssimativi. Tu non lo sei mai.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> allora dimmi, se tu ce l'hai fatta perchè non potrebbe farcela lui??Per te il forum ha rappresentato un incentivo,ebbene,un figlio,la famiglia e una donna amata,a mio avviso,possono costituire una ragione ancor più valida!!


Dici?
Ma in ogni caso erano questioni tra me e me.
No?

Ma un incentivo sarebbe
una famiglia e una donna che lo stima e che lo ama no?

Non una famiglia e una donna che lo critica e gli da addosso da mane a sera no?

Si sono diverso da lui...
SOno finto bonaccione e poco influenzabile sulle operazioni finanziarie...

Ma conosco anche quel delirio di onnipotenza che suona...Io posso, io voglio, io faccio.

Ma anche lì basta un san fermo qualunque per farti capire che non è così.

Poi i deliri sono legati all'immaturità e giovinezza no?

Credimi che so a trent'anni avevo un entusiasmo ed un energia sia fisica e soprattutto psicologica incredibile...
Adesso a 46 vado più calmino no?

E cerco piuttosto di godermi la stabilità...

Bene o male questo ho fatto
Bene o male questo ho vissuto eh?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Idee estremamente ragionevoli. Se si vogliono fare affermazioni generali non si può che essere approssimativi. Tu non lo sei mai.


Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sul rosso: anch'io sono così.
> Se non voglio parlare di una cosa faccio così.
> 
> Si conosco quei personaggi.
> ...


Cose molto profonde su cui riflettere.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici?
> Ma in ogni caso erano questioni tra me e me.
> No?
> 
> ...


leggendo il tuo post"perchè ti ho tradito" ho pensato che, a questo punto,potrei anch'io provare a fare sesso con un altro.Basta poco,che ce vo'??I polli da spennare non mancano.Anzi,ne ho molti di corteggiatori ben disposti a consolarmi.In fondo,si tratta solo di un'esperienza,no??Come te e mio marito,ho bisogno stavolta di sentirmi gratificata...basta poco...grazieeeee:up::up:


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cose molto profonde su cui riflettere.


già..quindi posso consolarmi,nonostante il crollo del teatrino,nonostante il discredito e le umiliazioni è ancora qui...buon segno,no??


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> scusami,delle volte dimentico che siamo su un forum ed è difficile capire per chi mi legge.Sì,lui è al mio fianco disposto a tutto pur di non perdermi (questo a suo dire).L'abbandono è riferito ai primi periodi,quando la storia è iniziata ad emergere.Per quanto negasse,avevo intuito la tresca,ero incinta di pochi mesi con gli ormoni impazziti.Ero disperata,spesso in preda alle lacrime.Il suo atteggiamento era sempre lo stesso:mi abbandonava,mi lasciava da sola e spariva.Poi,scoperte le mail ho capito cosa andava a fare.Chiamava la tipa,che nel mentre lo assillava con mail,telefonate ed sms.La finalitàp era pararsi il sedere.Questa cosa mi ha colpita profondamente.Più di una volta avrei perderlo il bambino per lo stato di disperazione raggiunto e lui??Pensava a inventare storie assurde per tenere a bada l'altra!!!Vergognoso!!
> Concludo,infine,dicendo che* con lui ho problemi anche sul piano fisico.Sin dall'inizio mio marito non si è mostrato particolarmente interessante da quel punto di vista.Un po' noioso oserei definirlo.Ricordo che nei nostri primi momenti intimi faceva proprio cilecca,ma poi ha superato il tutto*.Pur non considerandolo un adone (ovviamente non lo sapeva),per me era comunque bello e coinvolgente fare l'amore.Ora,invece,sono ossessionata dai fantasmi,dalle immagini,dalle parole lette e non riesco a provare emozioni.


Ricordati che c'era anche lui e che era consapevole della situazione. Chi non vorrebbe verificare se dipendeva dal momento, dalle responsabilità della situazione o se invece non si trattasse di una vera difficoltà? E uno come verifica se non con altre donne in situazioni diverse?


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordati che c'era anche lui e che era consapevole della situazione. Chi non vorrebbe verificare se dipendeva dal momento, dalle responsabilità della situazione o se invece non si trattasse di una vera difficoltà? E uno come verifica se non con altre donne in situazioni diverse?


di solito si verifica nell'immediato,non a distanza di più di un anno..inoltre,ora che ricordo,quando lo conobbi mi raccontò di essere stato da un andrologo per problemi con la sua ex...mai capito chi fosse,se la cretina che tormenta o un'altra..ma secondo una mia amica,è inventata anche questa...mi chiedo che senso abbia..


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> di solito si verifica nell'immediato,non a distanza di più di un anno..inoltre,ora che ricordo,quando lo conobbi mi raccontò di essere stato da un andrologo per problemi con la sua ex...mai capito chi fosse,se la cretina che tormenta o un'altra..ma secondo una mia amica,è inventata anche questa...mi chiedo che senso abbia..


Uno verifica quando gli è insopportabile la situazione non è la prova del nove di un'operazione è un bisogno per il proprio equilibrio. Rileggi il Conte che ha scritto cose molto profonde sul bisogno di trovare autostima.


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno verifica quando gli è insopportabile la situazione non è la prova del nove di un'operazione è un bisogno per il proprio equilibrio. Rileggi il Conte che ha scritto cose molto profonde sul bisogno di trovare autostima.


dove posso reperirli questi post??


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> leggendo il tuo post"perchè ti ho tradito" ho pensato che, a questo punto,potrei anch'io provare a fare sesso con un altro.Basta poco,che ce vo'??I polli da spennare non mancano.Anzi,ne ho molti di corteggiatori ben disposti a consolarmi.In fondo,si tratta solo di un'esperienza,no??Come te e mio marito,ho bisogno stavolta di sentirmi gratificata...basta poco...grazieeeee:up::up:


Prova.
Scoprirai che è più complicato di quel che si pensa.
E che qualcosa può sempre andare storto.

E che sarà mai?


----------



## celafarò (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Prova.
> Scoprirai che è più complicato di quel che si pensa.
> E che qualcosa può sempre andare storto.
> 
> E che sarà mai?


e cosa potrebbe andare storto??l'essere scoperta??nonj mi interessa...potrebbe rivelarsi deludente??lo è anche con mio marito...come vedi,non avrei niente da perdere...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordati che c'era anche lui e che era consapevole della situazione. Chi non vorrebbe verificare se dipendeva dal momento, dalle responsabilità della situazione o se invece non si trattasse di una vera difficoltà? E uno come verifica se non con altre donne in situazioni diverse?


Vero.
Al punto che anni fa i rifiuti di mia moglie, mi avevno convinto di essere impotente.
Andai dalla dottoressa e chiesi a lei il viagra.
Mi rispose: No conte che poi te me ciavi anca un serpente o na veciota da 90 ani ti!

Mi disse...ma per te insomma...
E io capii al volo che cosa mi diceva...

Infatti con altre donne non ero impotente eh? Anzi...e ricordo che la prima volta scoppiai in un pianto dirotto...fu un'emozione travolgente...io il conte non ero ancora finito! Ma ero ancora attraente e appetitoso per qualcuna!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> dove posso reperirli questi post??


Qui! Rispondendo a te.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> e cosa potrebbe andare storto??l'essere scoperta??nonj mi interessa...potrebbe rivelarsi deludente??lo è anche con mio marito...come vedi,non avrei niente da perdere...


Non lo so...
Guarda pensiamoci a mente fredda.
Siamo tra estranei.
E ci accingiamo all'intimità.
Potresti bloccarti.
Potrebbe scattare l'ansia.
Il senso di colpa....

Di tutto guarda
siamo umani e non macchine!

Magari ti blocchi tu...non tira a lui....
che ne sappiamo?

Entrare in confidenza corporea con un'altra persona non è mai così immediato, suppongo, no?


----------



## Innominata (5 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> e cosa potrebbe andare storto??l'essere scoperta??nonj mi interessa...potrebbe rivelarsi deludente??lo è anche con mio marito...come vedi,non avrei niente da perdere...


Invece si', un tempo prezioso da dedicare altrove che a stantuffamenti aleatori.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ultimamente sono impegnata nella realizzazione di un progetto per me importante.Ho poco tempo per la famiglia.Mio marito si sta facendo in quattro affinchè non abbia "distrazioni" o impegni che possano stancarmi.Si prende cura della casa,cucina,accudisce il bambino.Improvvisamente mi sono accorta di quanto impegno ci sia da parte sua ed è per me.La sera arriva distrutto,nemmeno si regge in piedi.Per la prima volta,dopo tanto tempo ho provato tenerezza.Ho visto la sua disperazione,la sua perseveranza nell'aggiustare le cose.Puntualmente umiliato,mi ha sempre chiesto come non riuscissi a vedere il suo amore per me.Forse non mi è mai interessato guardare.Nel pomeriggio,l'ho sentito urlare per aver bruciato una pietanza,dispiaciuto per non aver fatto bene.Ho capito che è stanco ma non arreso.Gli ho lasciato un biglietto in cui lo ringraziavo per l'occasione concessami alleggerendomi dai carichi familiari.Probabilmente domani la rabbia tornerà ad accecarmi...


stai per scoprire il vero amore


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> stai per scoprire il vero amore


magari fosse così...poi c'è da precisare se il vero amore è quello che dovrei provare per lui o quello che lui dovrebbe provare per me...sembraq che i nostri tempi non coincidano mai..


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Invece si', un tempo prezioso da dedicare altrove che a stantuffamenti aleatori.


l mia era solo una provocazione..nient'altro...inoltre,non andrei mai con uno sconosciuto..al massimo con qualcuno che fa parte del mio passato


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> magari fosse così...poi c'è da precisare se il vero amore è quello che dovrei provare per lui o quello che lui dovrebbe provare per me...sembraq che i nostri tempi non coincidano mai..


il vero amore è unilaterale, dove non richiedi nulla in cambio. tu ami e basta. il resto, se viene, viene da sé. e se viene, ti ripaga cento volte quel che investi, e lui si sente ripagato in simile misura. fine dei pensieri miseri, delle delusioni, della rabbia.


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il vero amore è unilaterale, dove non richiedi nulla in cambio. tu ami e basta. il resto, se viene, viene da sé. e se viene, ti ripaga cento volte quel che investi, e lui si sente ripagato in simile misura. fine dei pensieri miseri, delle delusioni, della rabbia.


allora dovremmo dire che è lui che sta per conoscete il vero amore, considerato che finora era impegnato a seguir gonnelle senza guardare ciò che aveva..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2013)

forse. ma secondo me sei tu che stai facendo il salto di qualità, con lui, forse, osservatore.


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> forse. ma secondo me sei tu che stai facendo il salto di qualità, con lui, forse, osservatore.


in pratica stai dicendo cha ad amare sono sempre io,con lui che si limita solo ad osservasre...grazie,ma non fa per me..ho bisogno di essere amata non di amare..ho amato con tutta me stessa per avere solo merda in cambio..ora sono egoista,voglio solo essere amata davvero!!


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> in pratica stai dicendo cha ad amare sono sempre io,con lui che si limita solo ad osservasre...grazie,ma non fa per me..ho bisogno di essere amata non di amare..ho amato con tutta me stessa per avere solo merda in cambio..ora sono egoista,voglio solo essere amata davvero!!


se non può darmi ciò di cui ho bisogno,cercherò altrove,ma al momento ho bisogno di un amore pulito,vero,profondo...non so se sarà capace di darmelo dati i precedenti..


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> su questo ti contraddico.Probabilmente il partner potrà avere tutte le colpe di questo mondo,ma l'atteggiamento giusto e maturo è parlarne,affrontare,non tradire miseramente sfasciando probabilmente la famiglia.Non ci sono giustificazioni dinanzi un simile gesto.Questo non vuol dire che non ammetto possano esserci delle colpe di entrambi.Nella fattispecie,però,ho provato a chiedere, a capire, a mettermi in discussione,ma non ha mai dato spiegazioni,inoltre,in una coppia così giovane (nel mio caso 5 mesi di matrimonio) nel pieno delle emozioni,della passione,della tenerezza,addirittura alla ricerca di un figlio..non so,cosa posso aver fatto...



Appena cominciato a leggere la tua risposta mi sono detto porca paletta!!; quando alla fine ho letto che ti ha tradito dopo soltanto cinque mesi mi sono cadute le braccia a terra. Quindi adesso capisco meglio "la tua rabbia".

Comunque in un rapporto di coppia dove c'è stato un tradimento lo sfogo è necessario, credo però che sia importante capire che, dopo un certo periodo di tempo dove il tradito "martelli" in continuazione il traditore, questo/a debba smetterla e cominciare un cammino alla pari. D'altronde se il cammino dopo il tradimento ha un proseguimento, vuol dire che si sono trovate quelle giuste motivazioni per rimanere in coppia, ed il tradimento preso come spunto per rinfacciare e stare male, deve essere messo in cassetto ed uscito soltanto per se stessi e non scordarsi mai dell'insegnamento avuto da questo.


----------



## Daniele (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se mi permetti devo contraddirti.
> 
> Di solito nel tradimento le colpe non stanno mai soltanto da una parte, ma sta nella coppia.
> 
> ...


Posso dirti che non è condivisibile e ti spiegherò il motivo:

1) Ti ho tradito perchè mi sentivo soffocare! (risposta): E allora perchè mi chimavi tutte le sere? 
2) Ti ho tradito perchè volevo sentirmi bella davanti ad un altro uomo! (Risposta): Baldracca, per tua insicurezza hai creato un casino in me, ma che un camion ti pigliasse in pieno e rimanessi viva ma con tutte le ossa fratturate.

Ok, lascio perdere motivo 3 e motivo 4, ma il risultato è che chi tradisce, lo fa solo perchè vuole tradire, stop, la colpa sta esclusivamente nella persona che tradisce, perchè se c'era un problema, bastava parlarne, non trombare fuori.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che questo possa valere (anche se non è una giustificazione) nel caso in cui tradisci perchè ti invaghisci di uno
> Non credo nella responsabilità del tradito se il traditore si rivolge a un sito d'incontri
> Inutile, per me c'è un abisso di differenza



Non ci sono mai giustificazioni "valide". Ne comunque ne avevo parlato ne pensato, quindi e comunque sono d'accordo.


E comunque non conosco così bene il mondo ed i mille modi e modalità che portano ad un tradimento in tutte le sue mille sfaccettature, quindi rimango del mio parere.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Secondo mio padre,la situazione familiare e l'esempio avuto l'hanno condizionato molto.Mi appare come uno sconsiderato che non si rendeva conto delle eventuali conseguenze.Inoltre,il filo conduttore delle sue azioni da quando l'ho conosciuto,è stato un delirio di onnipotenza.Mi dava l'impressione del "faccio tutto io,posso fare tutto,sono invicibile!!".Questa convinzione l'ha portato ad intraprendere operazioni finanziare sconsiderate che,per il rotto della cuffia,sono andate a buon fine.Accompagnatosi sempre ad una persona piuttosto buffona,ne ha acquisito i comportamenti.Mio marito è facilmente influenzabile,è come un bimbo piccolo,anche i suoi comportamenti sono infantili.Fondamentalmente è un bonaccione.Ma ritengo che ci sia qualcosa che vada approfondito.Qesta sua personalità non ben definita ad esempio,gli strani rapporti familiari e la loro influenza,le sue menzogne.Lo manderei da uno specialista.


Beh si, la strada della terapia non sarebbe da scartare, anzi...

Quindi vedi, i problemi sono ben altri. Se il tradimento non va sminuito per come lo hai subito e per essere la parte lesa, allora sullo steso piano vanno messi anche gli altri gesti sconsiderati che ha compiuto e sui quali ti è parso di poter sorvolare. In questo caso hai il dovere di riconsiderare il tradimento e di non accanirti solo su di esso, ed è per questo che battendo solo su quel chiodo non otterrai risultati utili. Ti ricordo anche a chi, tuo figlio, se è vero che merita un padre all'altezza.

Ecco cosa intendevo quando ti dicevo che dentro di te, magari inconsapevolmente, qualcosa già covavi.

Sembra uno che deve dimostrare a se stesso e agli altri di valere, in realtà non mi pare che si stimi molto. E chi si stima poco alla fine riduce anche la stima degli altri.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso dirti che non è condivisibile e ti spiegherò il motivo:
> 
> 1) Ti ho tradito perchè mi sentivo soffocare! (risposta): E allora perchè mi chimavi tutte le sere?
> 2) Ti ho tradito perchè volevo sentirmi bella davanti ad un altro uomo! (Risposta): Baldracca, per tua insicurezza hai creato un casino in me, ma che un camion ti pigliasse in pieno e rimanessi viva ma con tutte le ossa fratturate.
> ...



Daniele sposarsi o stare in coppia prevede un certo grado di maturità, e questo dovrebbe di per se evitare certi sbagli. purtroppo non è così, purtroppo siamo delle persone, e sbagliamo in continuazione. Non solo nel tradimento di coppia.


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appena cominciato a leggere la tua risposta mi sono detto porca paletta!!; quando alla fine ho letto che ti ha tradito dopo soltanto cinque mesi mi sono cadute le braccia a terra. Quindi adesso capisco meglio "la tua rabbia".
> 
> Comunque in un rapporto di coppia dove c'è stato un tradimento lo sfogo è necessario, credo però che sia importante capire che, dopo un certo periodo di tempo dove il tradito "martelli" in continuazione il traditore, questo/a debba smetterla e cominciare un cammino alla pari. D'altronde se il cammino dopo il tradimento ha un proseguimento, vuol dire che si sono trovate quelle giuste motivazioni per rimanere in coppia, ed il tradimento preso come spunto per rinfacciare e stare male, deve essere messo in cassetto ed uscito soltanto per se stessi e non scordarsi mai dell'insegnamento avuto da questo.


aspetta,ti sfuggono dei particolari..il primo tradimento si è materializzato.a suo dire (ma con relativi dubbi da parte mia),dopo 2 mesi che stavamo insieme quando ho abbandonato tutto per stare con lui, ma che pezzo di stronzo,mi ha costretto a lasciare tutto,ma proprio tutto,per donargli me stessa su un piatto d'oro.Il secondo dopo 5 mesi di matrimonio e scoperta da 10 gg la gravidanza.Le sue iscrizioni nei vari siti, risalgono già a 2-3 mesi dopo il matrimonio.Voi mi dovete spiegare se non devo essere giustamente incazzata.Ma vi rendete conto??IO gli donavo tutto e lui si divertiva altrove??Ha sempre sputato su tutto quello che ho fatto.Ci vorrebbe un miracolo per tornare ad amarlo.Tutte queste cose gliele dico in faccia,gli faccio notare il suo squallore,se ne vergogna come un ladro, ma non è sufficiente a cancellare le ferite profonde nel mio animo.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> aspetta,ti sfuggono dei particolari..il primo tradimento si è materializzato.a suo dire (ma con relativi dubbi da parte mia),dopo 2 mesi che stavamo insieme quando ho abbandonato tutto per stare con lui, ma che pezzo di stronzo,mi ha costretto a lasciare tutto,ma proprio tutto,per donargli me stessa su un piatto d'oro.Il secondo dopo 5 mesi di matrimonio e scoperta da 10 gg la gravidanza.Le sue iscrizioni nei vari siti, risalgono già a 2-3 mesi dopo il matrimonio.Voi mi dovete spiegare se non devo essere giustamente incazzata.Ma vi rendete conto??IO gli donavo tutto e lui si divertiva altrove??Ha sempre sputato su tutto quello che ho fatto.Ci vorrebbe un miracolo per tornare ad amarlo.Tutte queste cose gliele dico in faccia,gli faccio notare il suo squallore,se ne vergogna come un ladro, ma non è sufficiente a cancellare le ferite profonde nel mio animo.



Ah!! mi verrebbe da scrivere soltanto AH! e forse è meglio che mi fermi a questo.

Che posso scriverti? Spero tu riesca a rasserenarti con il tempo, e con il tempo riuscire ad avere un rapporto di coppia dove tu ed il tuo partner possiate essere felici. Il partner potrebbe non essere il tuo attuale compagno.


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> aspetta,ti sfuggono dei particolari..il primo tradimento si è materializzato.a suo dire (ma con relativi dubbi da parte mia),dopo 2 mesi che stavamo insieme quando ho abbandonato tutto per stare con lui, ma che pezzo di stronzo,mi ha costretto a lasciare tutto,ma proprio tutto,per donargli me stessa su un piatto d'oro.Il secondo dopo 5 mesi di matrimonio e scoperta da 10 gg la gravidanza.Le sue iscrizioni nei vari siti, risalgono già a 2-3 mesi dopo il matrimonio.Voi mi dovete spiegare se non devo essere giustamente incazzata.Ma vi rendete conto??IO gli donavo tutto e lui si divertiva altrove??Ha sempre sputato su tutto quello che ho fatto.Ci vorrebbe un miracolo per tornare ad amarlo.Tutte queste cose gliele dico in faccia,gli faccio notare il suo squallore,se ne vergogna come un ladro, ma non è sufficiente a cancellare le ferite profonde nel mio animo.



A prescindere da quello che gli dici in faccia (posso immaginarlo...) non sarebbe il caso che si facesse vedere da uno specialista? Secondo me è una persona disturbata, con qualche problema.
Ne hai parlato con lui?
L'amore prevede anche questo tipo di aiuto, a volte.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> aspetta,ti sfuggono dei particolari..il primo tradimento si è materializzato.a suo dire (ma con relativi dubbi da parte mia),dopo 2 mesi che stavamo insieme quando ho abbandonato tutto per stare con lui, ma che pezzo di stronzo,mi ha costretto a lasciare tutto,ma proprio tutto,per donargli me stessa su un piatto d'oro.Il secondo dopo 5 mesi di matrimonio e scoperta da 10 gg la gravidanza.*Le sue iscrizioni nei vari siti*, risalgono già a 2-3 mesi dopo il matrimonio.Voi mi dovete spiegare se non devo essere giustamente incazzata.Ma vi rendete conto??IO gli donavo tutto e lui si divertiva altrove??Ha sempre sputato su tutto quello che ho fatto.Ci vorrebbe un miracolo per tornare ad amarlo.Tutte queste cose gliele dico in faccia,gli faccio notare il suo squallore,se ne vergogna come un ladro, ma non è sufficiente a cancellare le ferite profonde nel mio animo.


Internet ha fatto più danni blablabla.


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> A prescindere da quello che gli dici in faccia (posso immaginarlo...) non sarebbe il caso che si facesse vedere da uno specialista? Secondo me è una persona disturbata, con qualche problema.
> Ne hai parlato con lui?
> L'amore prevede anche questo tipo di aiuto, a volte.


gliel'ho proposto più volte,ma glissa.Sinceramente sono stufa di lottare contro i mulini a vento.Ho sempre odiato le donne crocerossine,sto finendo per incarnare proprio questo ruolo.A suo dire,era solo un ragazzino immaturo che non si rendeva conto di quello che faceva.Non aveva capito come ci si comporta in un rapporto di coppia,cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato.Cavolo,hai subito una lobotomia??


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> gliel'ho proposto più volte,ma glissa.Sinceramente sono stufa di lottare contro i mulini a vento.Ho sempre odiato le donne crocerossine,sto finendo per incarnare proprio questo ruolo.A suo dire,era solo un ragazzino immaturo che non si rendeva conto di quello che faceva.Non aveva capito come ci si comporta in un rapporto di coppia,cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato.Cavolo,hai subito una lobotomia??



Era come dentro a un vortice.
A volte, guarda che basta poco per infilarci e perché la cosa scappi di mano. Per carità, non voglio fare il suo avvocato difensore, ciò che ha fatto è grave soprattutto per il contesto particolare in cui l'ha fatto, lo so bene e nessuno ti dirà il contrario.
Ma, in sintesi, con quante donne è stato in quel periodo?
Quale è stato il suo vissuto prima di conoscerti? 
E quanto tempo siete stati insieme prima di sposarvi o convivere?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> gliel'ho proposto più volte,ma glissa.Sinceramente sono stufa di lottare contro i mulini a vento.Ho sempre odiato le donne crocerossine,sto finendo per incarnare proprio questo ruolo.A suo dire,era solo un ragazzino immaturo che non si rendeva conto di quello che faceva.Non aveva capito come ci si comporta in un rapporto di coppia,cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato.Cavolo,hai subito una lobotomia??


Ha paura. La sua disistima gli fa temere che gli verrebbe confermata la sua pochezza. D'altra parte non fa che confermarla lui stesso a se stesso sia quando tradisce sia quando si umilia con te.


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Era come dentro a un vortice.
> A volte, guarda che basta poco per infilarci e perché la cosa scappi di mano. Per carità, non voglio fare il suo avvocato difensore, ciò che ha fatto è grave soprattutto per il contesto particolare in cui l'ha fatto, lo so bene e nessuno ti dirà il contrario.
> Ma, in sintesi, con quante donne è stato in quel periodo?
> Quale è stato il suo vissuto prima di conoscerti?
> E quanto tempo siete stati insieme prima di sposarvi o convivere?


quando l'ho conosciuto,sapevo che aveva avuto 3-4 storie durature.Non so altro,non me ne parla.All'epoca non sapevo frequentasse un'altra,non me ne aveva mai parlato.Ricordo solo alcuni racconti qua e là all'inizio della nostra conoscenza.Mi raccontò di aver avuto una ragazza con problemi di salute che,in un certo qual modo,lo faceva sentire in dovere di starle vicino,ma poi aggiunse che era riuscito a reagire concludendo la storia.Inoltre,mi parlò di problemi "sessuali" che lo spinsero a consultare uno specialista.Orbene,a distanza di tempo, ho scoperto che si è rivisto con l'ex di cui ignoravo l'esistenza.Non so collocare questo o questi incontri temporalmente,lui li fa risalire all'inizio della nostra storia e si giustifica dicendo che lei (abbastanza ammorbante e senza dignità,parlo con cognizione,una di quella che ti striscia ai piedi) fece leva sui suoi problemi piangendo e disperandosi.Spinto da un senso di colpa/pena, da buon samaritano si è sacrificato. Che uomo generoso!!! Il racconto mi ha richiamato alla mente l'episodio che mi raccontò all'inizio,ossia di una donna con problemi di salute.Di solito metto in dubbio tutto quello che dice,perchè molto fantasioso,ma su questo posso dargli il beneficio del dubbio.A questo punto,non so se la tipa con cui aveva problemi sessuali ( che secondo una nostra amica è frutto di invenzione) era proprio questa.
Siamo andati a convivere quasi subito.


----------



## Diletta (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> quando l'ho conosciuto,sapevo che aveva avuto 3-4 storie durature.Non so altro,non me ne parla.All'epoca non sapevo frequentasse un'altra,non me ne aveva mai parlato.Ricordo solo alcuni racconti qua e là all'inizio della nostra conoscenza.Mi raccontò di aver avuto una ragazza con problemi di salute che,in un certo qual modo,lo faceva sentire in dovere di starle vicino,ma poi aggiunse che era riuscito a reagire concludendo la storia.Inoltre,mi parlò di problemi "sessuali" che lo spinsero a consultare uno specialista.Orbene,a distanza di tempo, ho scoperto che si è rivisto con l'ex di cui ignoravo l'esistenza.Non so collocare questo o questi incontri temporalmente,lui li fa risalire all'inizio della nostra storia e si giustifica dicendo che lei (abbastanza ammorbante e senza dignità,parlo con cognizione,una di quella che ti striscia ai piedi) fece leva sui suoi problemi piangendo e disperandosi.Spinto da un senso di colpa/pena, da buon samaritano si è sacrificato. Che uomo generoso!!! Il racconto mi ha richiamato alla mente l'episodio che mi raccontò all'inizio,ossia di una donna con problemi di salute.Di solito metto in dubbio tutto quello che dice,perchè molto fantasioso,ma su questo posso dargli il beneficio del dubbio.A questo punto,non so se la tipa con cui aveva problemi sessuali ( che secondo una nostra amica è frutto di invenzione) era proprio questa.
> Siamo andati a convivere quasi subito.



Quindi si può dire che tu lo conosca poco e che lui sia ancora un libro molto chiuso per te.
Un matrimonio è, a mio avviso, tutto il contrario: bisogna conoscere chi ci dorme accanto per poterlo amare, altrimenti cosa si ama? Un'immagine, magari bella e attraente, ma che rimane una facciata, e non è più sufficiente, con tutto quello che si è rovesciato addosso a voi.
Potresti sempre decidere di scoprirlo ora tuo marito e potrebbe anche essere stimolante, come deludente.
Potresti dare questa opportunità al vostro matrimonio, ma per fare questo occorre che anche lui lo voglia e che collabori pienamente.
Come?
Rivelandosi per come è, togliendosi del tutto quella maschera di ipocrisia che ormai non può più portare.
Ci sono troppi "non so" da parte tua e così non vai da nessuna parte, ma resti nel limbo di dolore e di rabbia, ma anche lui non se la cava meglio perché non è vita per nessuno.
E' l'unico modo che conosco per salvare un matrimonio. I dubbi e i non detti sono una grossa minaccia.

Tu hai il compito delicatissimo di farglielo capire a tuo marito, facendo vibrare le corde giuste.
Lasciati guidare dall'intuito, c'è sempre un modo giusto di fare le cose. Penso che le scenate di rabbia debbano ora concludersi e lasciare il posto ai negoziati finalizzati a ritrovarvi come coppia.
Tu puoi fare molto, credimi, il nostro potenziale è enorme e ti invito ad usarlo a fin di bene.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi si può dire che tu lo conosca poco e che lui sia ancora un libro molto chiuso per te.
> Un matrimonio è, a mio avviso, tutto il contrario: bisogna conoscere chi ci dorme accanto per poterlo amare, altrimenti cosa si ama? Un'immagine, magari bella e attraente, ma che rimane una facciata, e non è più sufficiente, con tutto quello che si è rovesciato addosso a voi.
> Potresti sempre decidere di scoprirlo ora tuo marito e potrebbe anche essere stimolante, come deludente.
> Potresti dare questa opportunità al vostro matrimonio, ma per fare questo occorre che anche lui lo voglia e che collabori pienamente.
> ...


Dio mio...:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ricordati che tu sei l'estrema....
Dopo che sarò riuscito a farmi amare da te
Anch'io come il vecchio Simeone dirò
Nunc Dimittis

Ora lascia o Signore che vada in pace
perchè i miei occhi han visto la salvezza!


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi si può dire che tu lo conosca poco e che lui sia ancora un libro molto chiuso per te.
> Un matrimonio è, a mio avviso, tutto il contrario: bisogna conoscere chi ci dorme accanto per poterlo amare, altrimenti cosa si ama? Un'immagine, magari bella e attraente, ma che rimane una facciata, e non è più sufficiente, con tutto quello che si è rovesciato addosso a voi.
> Potresti sempre decidere di scoprirlo ora tuo marito e potrebbe anche essere stimolante, come deludente.
> Potresti dare questa opportunità al vostro matrimonio, ma per fare questo occorre che anche lui lo voglia e che collabori pienamente.
> ...


credimi,sono le stesse parole che rivolgo a mio marito con toni pacati e civili.E' vero che spesso si fa largo la rabbia,ma i miei atteggiamenti sono fin troppo civili.La situazione tende a degenerare quando cerco di scoprirlo.Tende a chiudersi,diventa ostile,assume atteggiamenti infantili che mi portano al nervosismo.Credetemi,mio marito non è un uomo facile emotivamente.Troppe paure,troppe fragilità,troppo permaloso,troppo infantile.E' davvero difficile creare un rapporto costruttivo perchè presuppone l'interazione fra due soggetti maturi.Per questo si sta facendo largo in me la possibilità di rivolgermi a uno specialista(per quanto non confido nell'analisi),forse riuscirebbe ad arrivare lì dove non arrivo io e dove forse non è arrivato mai nemmeno lui.Non so che blocchi abbia.Parlo in questi termini(perchè già so quello che penseranno alcuni)non perchè se l'è spassata alle mie spalle,ma perchè,a mio avviso,c'è qualcosa che non torna.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> in pratica stai dicendo cha ad amare sono sempre io,con lui che si limita solo ad osservasre...grazie,ma non fa per me..ho bisogno di essere amata non di amare..ho amato con tutta me stessa per avere solo merda in cambio..ora sono egoista,voglio solo essere amata davvero!!


mi spiace a dirlo, ma se non ami tu, l'amore non viene mai da te. concordo che è spiacevole amare la merda, e quindi il primo passo è la separazione totale, emotiva e materiale. in secondo luogo, studia chi si ama davvero e trai conclusioni. poi metti in pratica.

se non puoi amare incondizionatamente, non apri la porta dell'amore verso di te, ma rimani chiuso e dietro le sbarre che tu stessa crei per proteggerti dalle delusioni. comprensibilissimo, ma l'amore non è una cosa programmabile. si può solo vivere o respingere.

cerca a scoprire la tua capacità di amare fino in fondo, è un'occasione rara e unica, ma se non fa per te, ha già perso la battaglia prima che iniziasse. fin quando non risolvi questo enigma, la stessa situazione si ripresenterà con le stesse o altre persone, ancora e ancora.

non cercarti un nuovo nemico, l'attuale va benissimo. un uomo che non ti ama, ma vuoi che ti amasse, è l'ideale campo di esercizio per migliorare te stessa. quando poi sai come fare, lascialo e cercati un uomo degno della nuova 'celafatta', o continua a tenerlo se sei certo del suo affetto e amore, perché guardacaso lui cambierà assieme a te.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> credimi,sono le stesse parole che rivolgo a mio marito con toni pacati e civili.E' vero che spesso si fa largo la rabbia,ma i miei atteggiamenti sono fin troppo civili.La situazione tende a degenerare quando cerco di scoprirlo.Tende a chiudersi,diventa ostile,assume atteggiamenti infantili che mi portano al nervosismo.Credetemi,mio marito non è un uomo facile emotivamente.Troppe paure,troppe fragilità,troppo permaloso,troppo infantile.E' davvero difficile creare un rapporto costruttivo perchè presuppone l'interazione fra due soggetti maturi.Per questo si sta facendo largo in me la possibilità di rivolgermi a uno specialista(per quanto non confido nell'analisi),forse riuscirebbe ad arrivare lì dove non arrivo io e dove forse non è arrivato mai nemmeno lui.Non so che blocchi abbia.Parlo in questi termini(perchè già so quello che penseranno alcuni)non perchè se l'è spassata alle mie spalle,ma perchè,a mio avviso,c'è qualcosa che non torna.


Ci vuole: 1)
Na montagna di pazienza
2) Na montagna di gentilezza
3) Fare in modo che non si senta minacciato od attaccato, che spesso dietro l'arroganza si nasconde la più incredibile delle sensibilità ( es. mia figlia)
4) La giusta dose di troiaggine no? Perchè le sue donnelle hanno tutta sta importanza per te? Quando non ce l'hanno per lui.
5) Accettare il compromesso di arrivare a metà strada e non per forza dove vuoi tu.

Certo che c'è qualcosa che non torna...
Il tuo orgoglio ferito ti impedisce di fare i conti giusti no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci vuole: 1)
> Na montagna di pazienza
> 2) Na montagna di gentilezza
> 3) Fare in modo che non si senta minacciato od attaccato, *che spesso dietro l'arroganza si nasconde la più incredibile delle sensibilità ( es. mia figlia)
> ...


mi hai fatto sorridere. SALLO.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> credimi,sono le stesse parole che rivolgo a mio marito con toni pacati e civili.E' vero che spesso si fa largo la rabbia,ma i miei atteggiamenti sono fin troppo civili.La situazione tende a degenerare quando cerco di scoprirlo.Tende a chiudersi,diventa ostile,assume atteggiamenti infantili che mi portano al nervosismo.Credetemi,mio marito non è un uomo facile emotivamente.Troppe paure,troppe fragilità,troppo permaloso,troppo infantile.E' davvero difficile creare un rapporto costruttivo perchè presuppone l'interazione fra due soggetti maturi.*Per questo si sta facendo largo in me la possibilità di rivolgermi a uno specialista*(per quanto non confido nell'analisi),forse riuscirebbe ad arrivare lì dove non arrivo io e dove forse non è arrivato mai nemmeno lui.Non so che blocchi abbia.Parlo in questi termini(perchè già so quello che penseranno alcuni)non perchè se l'è spassata alle mie spalle,ma perchè,a mio avviso,c'è qualcosa che non torna.


che carino! ho sempre "adorato" chi mi ha voluto mandare da uno "specialista". non cambia nulla. non ti potrà dire nulla di nuovo e che non sai. i "mandati specialisti" in particolare, non scoprono altro che la faccia di qualcuno che si chiude completamente non solo nei suoi confronti, ma poi anche nei tuoi.

se vuoi che qualcosa cambia per te, devi cambiare tu. se lui vuole cambiare, dovrà decidere per sé. ma se tu decidi per lui e lui per te, siete la perfetta coppia che litiga fino alla fine dei loro giorni odiandosi profondamente. è un'attraente possibilità. odiare è bellissimo. se ti piace.


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> che carino! ho sempre "adorato" chi mi ha voluto mandare da uno "specialista". non cambia nulla. non ti potrà dire nulla di nuovo e che non sai. i "mandati specialisti" in particolare, non scoprono altro che la faccia di qualcuno che si chiude completamente non solo nei suoi confronti, ma poi anche nei tuoi.
> 
> se vuoi che qualcosa cambia per te, devi cambiare tu. se lui vuole cambiare, dovrà decidere per sé. ma se tu decidi per lui e lui per te, siete la perfetta coppia che litiga fino alla fine dei loro giorni odiandosi profondamente. è un'attraente possibilità. odiare è bellissimo. se ti piace.



sinceramente sono scoraggiata e demotivata.Si può condividere tutte le cose da voi dette che possono essere sintetizzate in un unico concetto:"Devi impegnarti affinchè cambi qualcosa!".Manca però il motore:"Quali motivazioni dovrebbero sorreggere quest'ennesimo sforzo??".Vorrei,ovviamente,che a rispondere fosse mio marito.Sono una mente razionale,finchè i tasselli non sono riordinati,non trovo pace.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> sinceramente sono *scoraggiata e demotivata*.Si può condividere tutte le cose da voi dette che possono essere sintetizzate in un unico concetto:"Devi impegnarti affinchè cambi qualcosa!".Manca però il motore:"*Quali motivazioni dovrebbero sorreggere quest'ennesimo sforzo??*".Vorrei,ovviamente,che a rispondere fosse mio marito.Sono una mente razionale,finchè i tasselli non sono riordinati,non trovo pace.


non solo.

stavi anche per scoprire in te l'amore e ora ti chiudi in te stesso, mettendo dei paletti dove invece non servono. noi non vogliamo niente da te. ti comunichiamo un abbozzo delle nostre impressioni al tuo riguardo, nell'intenzione di rivelarti diversi punti di vista, anche smontarti e scoperchiarti, se vuoi, ma finita lì.

la risposta alla domanda è il bene che trai dall'amore. se ti è fatica, non lo fare. ma mi sembrava che ti venisse quasi da solo, e il profitto sarebbe galattico ... per te!

e considerato che ritengo che siamo tutti dei gran egoisti, un tale profitto ce lo meritiamo sempre!


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non solo.
> 
> stavi anche per scoprire in te l'amore e ora ti chiudi in te stesso, mettendo dei paletti dove invece non servono. noi non vogliamo niente da te. ti comunichiamo un abbozzo delle nostre impressioni al tuo riguardo, nell'intenzione di rivelarti diversi punti di vista, anche smontarti e scoperchiarti, se vuoi, ma finita lì.
> 
> ...


ringrazio tutti voi per le opinioni e gli spunti riflessivi.Se non fosse stato per questo forum,non avrei avuto con chi confrontarmi.Il tuo ragionamento avrebbe senso lì dove riuscissi a trarre bene dall'amore,per ora da mio marito ho tratto ben altro,per non scivolare nella volgarità.Non vorrei si ripetesse l'esperienza.E' stata devastante,non riuscirei a sopportarla di nuovo,non lo merito.Prima di amare qualcuno,dovremmo amare noi stessi,se non ci pensa nessuno a proteggermi,ci penso da sola.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> ringrazio tutti voi per le opinioni e gli spunti riflessivi.Se non fosse stato per questo forum,non avrei avuto con chi confrontarmi.Il tuo ragionamento avrebbe senso lì dove riuscissi a trarre bene dall'amore,*per ora da mio marito ho tratto ben altro*,per non scivolare nella volgarità.Non vorrei si ripetesse l'esperienza.E' stata devastante,non riuscirei a sopportarla di nuovo,non lo merito.Prima di amare qualcuno,dovremmo amare noi stessi,se non ci pensa nessuno a proteggermi,ci penso da sola.


se ami, allora trai vantaggio dal tuo stesso amore. l'amore è come un catalizzatore. tu ci metti una scintilla e tutto si infiamma in vorticose vampate, e così non contribuisci solo tu, ma tutti, e così tu ti scaldi assieme agli altri al fuoco nato dalla tua scintilla. se invece richiedi che la scintilla proviene da chi non la può o vuole dare, il freddo sarà glaciale. meglio allora lasciarsi.


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se ami, allora trai vantaggio dal tuo stesso amore. l'amore è come un catalizzatore. tu ci metti una scintilla e tutto si infiamma in vorticose vampate, e così non contribuisci solo tu, ma tutti, e così tu ti scaldi assieme agli altri al fuoco nato dalla tua scintilla. se invece richiedi che la scintilla proviene da chi non la può o vuole dare, il freddo sarà glaciale. meglio allora lasciarsi.



difficile trovare la scintilla se il freddo glaciale è nel mio cuore.Mio marito ci prova a farla scattare a suo modo,fiori,regali,pasticcini,carinerie,affettuosità,collaborazione in casa.Ci mette un tale impegno,ma non mi arriva nulla.Le sue parole alle mie orecchie suonano sempre false e parte il confronto con le languide mail da lui scritte all'altra.Il suo interesse fisico per me è vivo,ma mi convinco di non essere io ad interessarlo,ma il fatto di essere nata donna.Anche qui i fantasmi fanno la loro bella parte.Ovviamente è disperato perchè lui stesso non sa come farmi capire l'intensità dei suoi sentimenti (sempre che ne abbia).Una situazione sui generis la mia,sono come spenta.Inoltro mi chiedo cosa pensino i traditori quando stanno con i traditi sia nell'intimità,sia in genere.Tutto vorrei tranne che suscitare la sua pena.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> difficile trovare la scintilla se il freddo glaciale è nel mio cuore.Mio marito ci prova a farla scattare a suo modo,fiori,regali,pasticcini,carinerie,affettuosità,collaborazione in casa.Ci mette un tale impegno,ma non mi arriva nulla.Le sue parole alle mie orecchie suonano sempre false e parte il confronto con le languide mail da lui scritte all'altra.Il suo interesse fisico per me è vivo,ma mi convinco di non essere io ad interessarlo,ma il fatto di essere nata donna.Anche qui i fantasmi fanno la loro bella parte.Ovviamente è disperato perchè lui stesso non sa come farmi capire l'intensità dei suoi sentimenti (sempre che ne abbia).Una situazione sui generis la mia,sono come spenta.Inoltro mi chiedo cosa pensino i traditori quando stanno con i traditi sia nell'intimità,sia in genere.Tutto vorrei tranne che suscitare la sua pena.


ok, penso che stiamo arrivando da qualche parte.

stavi per scoprire in te il grande amore perché la scintilla che abita in te non vuole morire. dentro di te sai, che questa è l'unica possibilità di rinnovo. ma hai paura di aprirti, perché una nuova delusione sarebbe troppo devastante di fronte a una gelida e infelice convivenza, sarebbe la morte.

ma la morte avvolge il tuo cuore e la scintilla che abita in te, la tiene lontana. vivi questo momento nel contrasto fra cedere alle attenzioni e mettere il muso duro. non è vero che le attenzioni non arrivano. ti toccano nel cuore e ti confondono.

io penso che il tuo oscillare fra odio e amore verso tuo marito abbia un senso più profondo. se ti apri, rischi di morire, se rimani chiuso, morirai comunque. e morto per morto, potrai provare questa via senza alterare il destino.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> inoltre,vorrei precisare che in ogni coppia in cui si materializza un tradimento c'è *l'umiliazione del partner.*.



io non ho mai umiliato il mio fedifrago dopo il tradimento.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> mio marito non parla volentieri delle possibili motivazioni.*.si limita solo a dire che è stato un errore,ma non scava a fondo*..avendo indagato e smascherato tutte le sue malefatte,ho potuto ricostruire la vicenda..era iscritto in più siti di incontri extraconiugali e non,quindi cercava palesemente un'avventura..trovata la gallina di turno,hanno infiocchettato il tutto con dolci parole per sentirsi meno squallidi..c'è stata anche la sua ex,ma non si capisce in che periodo. se l'anno prima o in contemporanea con l'altra...alla fine ha optato per l'anno prima e non cambia più versione..vittima delle sue bugie,se avesse detto che le due ci sono state in contemporanea,il periodo di confusione avrebbe giustificato entrambe..ma se risale ad un anno prima,la situazione si complica...non credo alla versione di mio marito per un motivo semplice...durante una conversazione con la sua ex,lei ne parlava come se fosse una cosa recente e non risalente ad un anno prima..



questo lo dici tu  che non scava a fondo. Non hai idea di cosa scoppia dall'altra parte del tradimento e considerato come si sta comportando, direi che non solo scava a fondo, ma ha cominciato a farlo anche con le mani.
Sicuramente non lo fa con te, visto che si _umilia._..


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> non è importante...cosa mi consigli??
> se si tratta del mandrillo di turno,non sono interessata a lui...l'ho sposato immaginandolo diverso*,un uomo serio,responsabile e maturo con cui formare una famiglia..*si è rivelato diverso...le motivazioni che mi hanno indotto a sposarlo sono venute meno, devo imparare a conoscerlo per vedere se,dietro la sua maschera, si cela un uomo che posso amare..
> volevo precisare che i momenti di quiete ci sono eccome,ci sono progetti futuri, l'amore per nostro figlio..i nostri momenti di divertimento...ci comportiamo come una famiglia normale,anche se so che dietro questa parvenza c'è tanto fango...



forse hai già risposto.
Quindi hai sposato uno che da subito si è rivelato IN FAMIGLIA un cazzone non serio, frilli per niente maturo, che vi ha fatto fare la fame, picchiava i figli e ti trattava di merda?


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> su questo ti contraddico.Probabilmente il partner potrà avere tutte le colpe di questo mond*o,ma l'atteggiamento giusto e maturo è parlarne,affrontare,non tradire miseramente sfasciando probabilmente la famiglia.Non ci sono giustificazioni dinanzi un simile gesto.*Questo non vuol dire che non ammetto possano esserci delle colpe di entrambi.*Nella fattispecie,però,ho provato a chiedere, a capire, a mettermi in discussione,ma non ha mai dato spiegazioni,inoltre*,in una coppia così giovane (nel mio caso 5 mesi di matrimonio) nel pieno delle emozioni,della passione,della tenerezza,addirittura alla ricerca di un figlio..non so,cosa posso aver fatto...



Puttanate.
La colpa è sempre di entrambi le parti, con varie valenze.
Se si riuscisse a parlare serenamente di ciò che non va in maniera matura nessuno tradirebbe nessuno.

e il secondo neretto, tutti ci proviamo. E quasi nessuno riesce.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non si rivelerà mai del tutto. Cosi ogni omissione gli sembrerà una mossa utile a non degenerare, credo che tema, erroneamente, di perdere irrimediabilmente la sua dignità. Cosa che, anche se non lo sa, è già decaduta ai tuoi occhi.
> 
> Quello che non capisce è che nascondendosi non fa altro che aggravare la sua situazione. Mi pare strano, tra l'altro, che si accolli tutte le colpe e responsabilità delle sue azioni. Anche qui, quel suo eccesso di zelo nel tentativo di salvarsi, compromette in realtà il suo riscatto.
> 
> ...



quotissimo anche i tuoi interventi prima


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> il povero maritino,non si è trovato in una situazione, l'ha cercata.Non voglio giustificazioni,vorrei avesse le palle per dire:"sono uno sgallettato che rincorre gonnelle".Punto.Una cavolo di verità che mi faccia capire, che è capace di essere sincero,che potrebbe migliorare come persona.
> Un'ultima cosa,hai parlato solo di quanto possa stancare questo mio modo di fare.Ma hai dimenticato quanto sia pesante stare con un uomo del genere *e convivere con quello che ha fatto.*Vuole andar via??La strada sa qual'è.Non mi interessa il suo grado di stanchezza,nè che possa andarsene.Mi interessa solo stare bene e capire cosa voglio dalla vita e,purtroppo,non sono convinta che sia stare con lui.


O mamma.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per i saggi consigli.Purtroppo,ci sto provando in tutti i modi a farlo aprire *ma inutilmente.Si chiude a riccio ed attacca.*
> Hai colto bene la questione,la verità è chiara.Qui non abbiamo un uomo confuso,ma un galletto che si arrampica sugli specchi.Un uomo che ama incarnare personaggi diversi in base a chi si trova dinanzi.Questa persona non mi piace,l'ho sposato perchè credevo fosse l'antitesi.Che errore madornale.Infine,ritengo che il lupo perda il pelo ma non il vizio.Il bisnonno era lo stesso,il padre anche.E' genetico.Ricordo le belle parole che pronunciava per convincermi della sua diversità "Non sono come mio padre,provo disgusto per quello che ha fatto".Per fortuna!!!
> Inoltre,c'è un'altra cosa che mi fa incazzare,sostiene di non aver mai tradito prima d'ora.Ma come??Solo quando hai deciso di sposarti è scattato il gallo che c'è in te??Poi,per inciso,quando frequentava me era fidanzato con la sua ex a mia insaputa.Un'altra pazza che mi minaccia con la madre perchè le ho portato via l'uomo.Ma posso permettere a mio figlio di vivere in una simile situazione??




ma è il minimo.
Lo tratti come una merda che non sai chi è, e senza giustificarlo, vanifichi ogni suo stimolo a migliorare.

Mah...


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> non lo so,dimmelo tu se ne hai un'idea,mi aiuteresti a riflettere.



se in un anno non lo sai ancora, vuol dire che la comunicazione fra voi è zero.

E infatti lui spiega ma tu cerchi sempre altro.

la vedo nera.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma hai capito allora?
> 
> Non ti fossilizzare sul tradimento in se, non credere che scavare solo li possa portarti a qualcosa di sensato.
> 
> ...


basta, quoto ogni cosa tua


----------



## devastata (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> difficile trovare la scintilla se il freddo glaciale è nel mio cuore.Mio marito ci prova a farla scattare a suo modo,fiori,regali,pasticcini,carinerie,affettuosità,collaborazione in casa.Ci mette un tale impegno,ma non mi arriva nulla.Le sue parole alle mie orecchie suonano sempre false e parte il confronto con le languide mail da lui scritte all'altra.Il suo interesse fisico per me è vivo,ma mi convinco di non essere io ad interessarlo,ma il fatto di essere nata donna.Anche qui i fantasmi fanno la loro bella parte.Ovviamente è disperato perchè lui stesso non sa come farmi capire l'intensità dei suoi sentimenti (sempre che ne abbia).Una situazione sui generis la mia,sono come spenta.Inoltro mi chiedo cosa pensino i traditori quando stanno con i traditi sia nell'intimità,sia in genere.Tutto vorrei tranne che suscitare la sua pena.



Ciao, il comportamento di tuo marito è stato a dir poco incommentabile, ma tu sei sicura di amarlo?  Io leggendoti ho avuto il dubbio, e se non sei mai stata innamorata di lui, prima, figuriamoci adesso!

Riguardo alle languide mail, evidentemente è parte del pacchetto del 'dono' che fanno i traditori alle amanti, noi non ci rassegniamo perchè, dopo, passiamo sotto la lente di ingrandimento ogni loro comportamento e notiamo le differenze.


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non ho mai umiliato il mio fedifrago dopo il tradimento.


ho detto altro...il tradimento di per sè è un atto umiliante per chi lo subisce


----------



## devastata (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> ho detto altro...il tradimento di per sè è un atto umiliante per chi lo subisce



Io non mi sono sentita umiliata, ho trovato ingiusto il tradimento, negato anche davanti a prove evidenti e protratto a lungo, presa in giro si, sono stata molto ingenua, credulona, non mi sono fatta le domande che avrei dovuto, allora, ho dato per scontato il nostro rapporto visto quello che avevamo superato. 

Ammetto che se mi avesse tradita (o se lo scoprissi, mai dire mai) prima del matrimonio o durante la gravidanza, e fossi giovane, lo lascerei immediatamente.

Già ho in sospeso una ricerca, al riguardo, difficilissima da fare dopo decenni, non impossibile. Anche se nel mio caso è 'solo farsi altro male'.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> forse hai già risposto.
> Quindi hai sposato uno che da subito si è rivelato IN FAMIGLIA un cazzone non serio, frilli per niente maturo, che vi ha fatto fare la fame, picchiava i figli e ti trattava di merda?


Concordo con tutto quello che hai scritto meno questo. Non è che basta lavorare, non picchiare i figli e non trattare di merda la moglie per essere considerato un compagno maturo e affidabile.


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io non mi sono sentita umiliata, ho trovato ingiusto il tradimento, negato anche davanti a prove evidenti e protratto a lungo, presa in giro si, sono stata molto ingenua, credulona, non mi sono fatta le domande che avrei dovuto, allora, ho dato per scontato il nostro rapporto visto quello che avevamo superato.
> 
> Ammetto che se mi avesse tradita (o se lo scoprissi, mai dire mai) prima del matrimonio o durante la gravidanza, e fossi giovane, lo lascerei immediatamente.
> 
> Già ho in sospeso una ricerca, al riguardo, difficilissima da fare dopo decenni, non impossibile. Anche se nel mio caso è 'solo farsi altro male'.


ho provato i tuoi stessi sentimenti e altri ancora.Tra questi anche l'umiliazione.L'ho vissuta come se avesse preferito altre a me, anche se oggettivamente bruttine.E' come se avesse voluto dirmi che per lui ero davvero niente,tanto da preferirmi delle sgallettate.Per farsi bello, mi ha descritto una pazza esaurita,ha detto che l'avevo incastrato restando incinta di un figlio non voluto,ha inventato storie assurde.Ha dimostrato che nè io,nè il bambino rappresentavamo qualcosa,niente rispetto al suo immenso ego da appagare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> ho provato i tuoi stessi sentimenti e altri ancora.Tra questi anche l'umiliazione.L'ho vissuta come se avesse preferito altre a me, anche se oggettivamente bruttine.E' come se avesse voluto dirmi che per lui ero davvero niente,tanto da preferirmi delle sgallettate.Per farsi bello, mi ha descritto una pazza esaurita,ha detto che l'avevo incastrato restando incinta di un figlio non voluto,ha inventato storie assurde.Ha dimostrato che nè io,nè il bambino rappresentavamo qualcosa,niente rispetto al suo immenso ego da appagare.


Ti ha detto non un pensiero ma un'emozione. La sensazione di essere incastrato (non da te ma dalla vita) dall'impegno di avere la responsabilità di un figlio l'ha provata. Dalla vita non c'è scampo si può o viverla o scappare. Tanti scappano.


----------



## devastata (6 Febbraio 2013)

Quando tradiscono non conta se l'altra è bruttina o bellissima, intelligente o ochetta,  più giovane o più vecchia, è sempre una diversa da noi con cui ha fatto quello che pensavamo fosse 'per noi'.

Spesso tradiscono con donne molto volgari, appariscenti, completamente diverse dalla moglie che si sono scelti e che mai vorrebbero come compagne di vita.

Per come ragionano i più, sono una cosa diversa che, sbagliando, non dovrebbe danneggiare secondo loro il matrimonio, o sono convinti che non verranno mai scoperti.


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> ho detto altro...il tradimento di per sè è un atto umiliante per chi lo subisce



No, io non mi sono sentita umiliata ma da quando sono qui ho capito che invece è la regola, ma è come andare in galera per omicidio solo per averlo letto.

Detto questo se dopo un anno ti senti ancora umiliata...mi ritiro in punta di piedi.
Altri ti sapranno dare aiuto migliore.


In bocca al lupo


----------



## celafarò (6 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ti ha detto non un pensiero ma un'emozione*. La sensazione di essere incastrato (non da te ma dalla vita) dall'impegno di avere la responsabilità di un figlio l'ha provata. Dalla vita non c'è scampo si può o viverla o scappare. Tanti scappano.


quest'emozione non l'ha espressa a me ma all'altra.A me, di contro,diceva di volere assolutamente un figlio,ci provava con impegno e al terzo fallimento aveva già paventato la possibilità di un problema con preoccupazione a seguito.Non mi ha mai detto di aver paura del cambiamento o della responsabilità, cosa che ritengo normalissima.Era abile solo a parlare alle spalle.Ovviamente,ad una di noi diceva bugie.Il mio timore è che recitasse una parte con me anche quando diceva di volere un figlio,questo devasta.


----------



## JON (6 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> basta, quoto ogni cosa tua


Siccome non ho molto tempo da passare sul forum, facciamo cosi...ora io lascio dei post in bianco sparsi un po' qui, un po la e tu me li quoti in bianco. Poi li sistemo io.:im-ok:


----------



## Tebe (6 Febbraio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Siccome non ho molto tempo da passare sul forum, facciamo cosi...ora io lascio dei post in bianco sparsi un po' qui, un po la e tu me li quoti in bianco. Poi li sistemo io.:im-ok:



Jon...anche tu con le faccine....

comunque ok.




non è che mi fai dei tiri mancini vero?
mmmmhhhhhh


sospettosa....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> quest'emozione non l'ha espressa a me ma all'altra.A me, di contro,diceva di volere assolutamente un figlio,ci provava con impegno e al terzo fallimento aveva già paventato la possibilità di un problema con preoccupazione a seguito.Non mi ha mai detto di aver paura del cambiamento o della responsabilità, cosa che ritengo normalissima.Era abile solo a parlare alle spalle.Ovviamente,ad una di noi diceva bugie.Il mio timore è che recitasse una parte con me anche quando diceva di volere un figlio,questo devasta.


Trovi così strano volere una cosa e averne paura?  Anche tu vuoi star con lui e non lo vuoi.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Trovi così strano volere una cosa e averne paura?*  Anche tu vuoi star con lui e non lo vuoi.


no,non lo trovo strano.Strano è il modus agendi.Hai timori,perplessità??Ne parli con chi hai deciso di condividere la vita e un figlio,non con una che nemmeno conosci per giustificarti del perchè stai scornando tua moglie incinta!!


----------



## JON (7 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Jon...anche tu con le faccine....
> 
> comunque ok.
> 
> ...


Va ricordato che l'artefice dell'innovazione delle facciazze sei stata tu.
Quella mi sembra particolarmente simpatica.


----------



## Diletta (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> no,non lo trovo strano.Strano è il modus agendi.Hai timori,perplessità??Ne parli con chi hai deciso di condividere la vita e un figlio,non con una che nemmeno conosci per giustificarti del perchè stai scornando tua moglie incinta!!



E hai detto giusto: per giustificarsi con una per l'interessamento che le mostrava.
Mi chiedo però per quale motivo dover raccontare cose sue così intime come l'attesa di un figlio ad una sconosciuta.
Questo sì, è molto umiliante, così come il fatto che tu, in qualità di moglie, dovevi essere lasciata fuori dai suoi squallidi giochini.
Quindi, i casi sono due:
a) lui è sempre stato così galletto e così superficiale ed è stato molto abile a nascondertelo. Tu quindi l'hai sposato pensando che lui fosse nel modo che si presentava con te.
b) lui ha subito un cambiamento dopo il matrimonio che sa di patologico.

Io propendo per l'opzione a)

A questo punto, se fossi in te, per accertarmi o confutare tale ipotesi, mi vedrei obbligata a scoprire tutto quello che c'è di sommerso. Lui, è evidente che rimarrà ormai sulle sue posizioni per cercare di salvare il salvabile.
Non aggiungerà altra merda a quella che c'è già.
Il lavoro sporco lo devi continuare a fare tu, perché vedi, anche in queste cose la logica è importante.
 Uno non si può mettere a fare certe cavolate così, di punto in bianco. C'è sempre un motivo e potrebbe benissimo essere quello del vecchio detto del lupo che perde il pelo ma non il vizio.
Nel vostro caso, dopo così pochi mesi di matrimonio, i fatti sembrerebbero portare a questa conclusione...  

Quindi, se senti che il sentimento nei suoi confronti  si sta affievolendo ogni giorno che passa prenderai presto la decisione drastica.
Se, invece, c'è ancora qualcosa che ti lega a lui e vuoi dare una chance alla vostra famiglia, avendo anche un figlio, devi sapere la verità sul tuo uomo.
Non vedo altro da fare.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E hai detto giusto: per giustificarsi con una per l'interessamento che le mostrava.
> Mi chiedo però per quale motivo dover raccontare cose sue così intime come l'attesa di un figlio ad una sconosciuta.
> Questo sì, è molto umiliante, così come il fatto che tu, in qualità di moglie, dovevi essere lasciata fuori dai suoi squallidi giochini.
> Quindi, i casi sono due:
> ...


Ci sto provando a scavare,ma non credere sia facile.Tutto quello che c'è da sapere l'ho scoperto.Le persone che sanno,ancora non si capacitano di come sia riuscita a trovare di tutto e di più.Iscrizioni nei vari siti,tutte le mail,tutte le schede che aveva intestate,ecc.Ho parlato con entrambe le tizie,mi hanno raccontato tutte le idiozie che aveva raccontato per farsi bello.All'ex,quando ha scoperto del matrimonio aveva detto che ero rimasta incinta,che lavorava a 700 km di distanza da casa  e che era sempre in giro per il paese,il fine era togliersela di torno senza usare la sincerità.Alla seconda,ha raccontato che eravamo sposati da 5 anni,che era la vittima di una moglie esaurita,che non voleva figli ma poi l'avrei incastrato facendo finta di prendere la pillola (mai presa),che non avevamo rapporti (questo lo dicono sempre)ed altre stupidaggini.Per giustificare il fatto che era sparito,raccontava di malesseri miei e di giorni in ospedale,di parenti investigatori privati che erano sulle sue tracce.Una scenetta tragicomica quella del confronto a tre,l'amante che inveiva chiedendogli come avesse potuto fare tutto quello,io che mi divertivo a sottolineare tutte le cavolate raccontate da lui.Non ha mai avuto le palle per svuotare il sacco,anzi,ne ha fatte di tutti i colori per depistarmi.Ad esempio si mandò una mail d'amore scritta da una sconosciuta,per dimostrare che qualcuno voleva fargli uno scherzo.Smascherato abilmene anche in questo caso.Queste cose le sto raccontando per fartelo inquadrare.Incapace di dire verità.Attualmente,però,lo vedo traumatizzato.Spero abbia capito che le bugie non pagano ma,il maggior deterrente è la paura.Per un anno intero ogni singola bugia è stata abilmente sgamata dalla sottoscritta con a seguito la sua umiliazione.Per rispondere a coloro che dicono che sono io ad umiliare mio marito,vorrei replicare che si umilia da solo.Un uomo che si ostina a percorrere la strada sbagliata.Torno a ripetere,attualmente le cose sono cambiate.Oggi dice di non riconoscersi,di non capire il perchè delle sue azioni, di vergognarsene come un ladro.Spero che almeno questo sia vero e che si sia reso conto che le cose fatte non sono poi così normali.Non credo che tutti i traditori sgamati arrivino a fare e dire cose assurde pur di salvarsi il sedere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2013)

Per alcuni uomini, tradire è provare emozioni forti. Tu gli hai dati e ora è felice salvarsi il culo, perché non gli dai scampo.

Prova a capire dove sono le reali motivazioni per un gesto tanto devastante, anziché cercare solo le prove. Le prove possono dare una risposta, ma le motivazioni sono la risposta più esatta e completa.

Di colpe si accusa e di motivazioni si discute. Tu cosa cerchi di fare, litigare o discutere? Questa è una domanda che dovrai rispondere a te stessa e senza la risposta non potrai andare verso nessuna destinazione. Il misto di emozioni e la mancanza di decisioni rende la tua, ma anche sla sua vita invivibile.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per alcuni uomini, tradire è provare emozioni forti. Tu gli hai dati e ora è felice salvarsi il culo, perché non gli dai scampo.
> 
> Prova a capire dove sono le reali motivazioni per un gesto tanto devastante, anziché cercare solo le prove. Le prove possono dare una risposta, ma le motivazioni sono la risposta più esatta e completa.
> 
> Di colpe si accusa e di motivazioni si discute. Tu cosa cerchi di fare, litigare o discutere? Questa è una domanda che dovrai rispondere a te stessa e senza la risposta non potrai andare verso nessuna destinazione. Il misto di emozioni e la mancanza di decisioni rende la tua, ma anche sla sua vita invivibile.



:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> ho detto altro...il tradimento di per sè è un atto umiliante per chi lo subisce



io personalmente non sono d'accordo. Non mi sono sentita sminuita, non mi sono sentita umiliata.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Per alcuni uomini, tradire è provare emozioni forti. Tu gli hai dati e ora è felice salvarsi il culo, perché non gli dai scampo.
> *
> Prova a capire dove sono le reali motivazioni per un gesto tanto devastante, anziché cercare solo le prove. Le prove possono dare una risposta, ma le motivazioni sono la risposta più esatta e completa.
> 
> Di colpe si accusa e di motivazioni si discute. Tu cosa cerchi di fare, litigare o discutere? Questa è una domanda che dovrai rispondere a te stessa e senza la risposta non potrai andare verso nessuna destinazione. Il misto di emozioni e la mancanza di decisioni rende la tua, ma anche sla sua vita invivibile.


Scusami,la parte in grassetto non l'ho capita.
Per quanto concerne il resto,non mi interessa scoprire,ma capire.Gli spiego continuamente,così come si fa con un bambino (qual'è), che voglio collaborare ,che è inutile costruire su basi che non sono solide.Gli faccio notare che mi è impossibile fare qualcosa per noi, se non so nemmeno qual'è il problema da risolvere.Mi sgolo a sottolineare che se non scava in se stesso non potrà imparare dai suoi errori.Cosa mi/ci garantisce che la cosa non abbia a ripetersi se non si sa perchè è accaduta??Le sue risposte sono vuote,mi accusa di essere troppo profonda,troppo sensibile,si dice diverso anche se può sembrare superficiale.Ripete che si è già posto le sue domande e che le risposte sono sempre le stesse:difficoltà nel parlare con me,disagio,tradimento.Rispondo che capisco perfettamente le motivazioni,che evitando l'incarnazione di ruoli e con un dialogo costruttivo possiamo evitare disagi futuri.Quando però gli chiedo le motivazioni del suo tradimento con l'ex risalente ad un anno prima,la risposta è sempre la stessa :"E' stato un errore".Se il disagio è stato avvertito un anno dopo,il tradimento precedente da cosa dipende?Qui parte l'embolo,preferirei mi dicesse che è un superficialone che amava inzuppare il biscottino,piuttosto che parlare di assenza di dialogo quando è evidente che non è la motivazione.
Voglio solo puntualizzare una cosa,conoscendolo bene,ritengo menta sul periodo in cui è stato con l'ex per svariate ragioni,in primis per come ne parlava lei.In secundis, in quel periodo beccai un sms ambiguo,perchè ricordo un segno sulla sua schiena e vi sono dei vuoti temporali.Potrei accertarmene,basterebbe chiederlo a lei,ma mi rifiuto.Sia lei che la madre,aspettano solo di mettere zizzania tra noi.
Ha giurato più volte che si è verificato l'anno prima,poi l'anno dopo.Alla fine,si è buttato sull'anno prima e per non fare un'altra brutta figura resta vittima della sua bugia.Non è nemmeno astuto,questo per farvi capire com'è.Se avesse detto che risaliva tutto allo stesso periodo,avrebbe potuto appellarsi al suo disagio.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io personalmente non sono d'accordo. Non mi sono sentita sminuita, non mi sono sentita umiliata.


le reazioni sono soggettive,buon per te,ti sei risparmiata altro dolore inutile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> le reazioni sono soggettive,buon per te,ti sei risparmiata altro dolore inutile.


magari sì, ma vedo che è l'atteggiamento ricorrente, qui, diffusissimo. Non capisco perché, ti dirò. Sarà che me la tiro di default, ma se lui fa delle cose orribili, mente a manetta, raconta sé e noi e me (storia mia personale) in modi assurdi e mai veritieri, se si scopa chiunque pur avendo il massimo (cioè me ), mica penso di essere una merda io. Penso che sia una merda lui. Che poi ci si dissangui, non c'è dubbio. Io sono stata tanto male da non capire più chi ero, dov'ero, perché. Ma che si debba necessariamente provare una sensazione di umiliazione...


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ci sto provando a scavare,ma non credere sia facile.Tutto quello che c'è da sapere l'ho scoperto.Le persone che sanno,ancora non si capacitano di come sia riuscita a trovare di tutto e di più.Iscrizioni nei vari siti,tutte le mail,tutte le schede che aveva intestate,ecc.Ho parlato con entrambe le tizie,mi hanno raccontato tutte le idiozie che aveva raccontato per farsi bello.All'ex,quando ha scoperto del matrimonio aveva detto che ero rimasta incinta,che lavorava a 700 km di distanza da casa  e che era sempre in giro per il paese,il fine era togliersela di torno senza usare la sincerità.Alla seconda,ha raccontato che eravamo sposati da 5 anni,che era la vittima di una moglie esaurita,che non voleva figli ma poi l'avrei incastrato facendo finta di prendere la pillola (mai presa),che non avevamo rapporti (questo lo dicono sempre)ed altre stupidaggini.Per giustificare il fatto che era sparito,raccontava di malesseri miei e di giorni in ospedale,di parenti investigatori privati che erano sulle sue tracce.Una scenetta tragicomica quella del confronto a tre,l'amante che inveiva chiedendogli come avesse potuto fare tutto quello,io che mi divertivo a sottolineare tutte le cavolate raccontate da lui.Non ha mai avuto le palle per svuotare il sacco,anzi,ne ha fatte di tutti i colori per depistarmi.Ad esempio si mandò una mail d'amore scritta da una sconosciuta,per dimostrare che qualcuno voleva fargli uno scherzo.Smascherato abilmene anche in questo caso.Queste cose le sto raccontando per fartelo inquadrare.Incapace di dire verità.Attualmente,però,lo vedo traumatizzato.Spero abbia capito che le bugie non pagano ma,il maggior deterrente è la paura.Per un anno intero ogni singola bugia è stata abilmente sgamata dalla sottoscritta con a seguito la sua umiliazione.Per rispondere a coloro che dicono che sono io ad umiliare mio marito,vorrei replicare che si umilia da solo.Un uomo che si ostina a percorrere la strada sbagliata.Torno a ripetere,attualmente le cose sono cambiate.Oggi dice di non riconoscersi,di non capire il perchè delle sue azioni, di vergognarsene come un ladro.Spero che almeno questo sia vero e che si sia reso conto che le cose fatte non sono poi così normali.Non credo che tutti i traditori sgamati arrivino a fare e dire cose assurde pur di salvarsi il sedere.



Sono senza parole ....
effettivamente non saprei come comportarmi...
Ma quasi sicuramete mi sarei dileguata per un periodo indeterminato per ragionare da sola....:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> magari sì, ma vedo che è l'atteggiamento ricorrente, qui, diffusissimo. Non capisco perché, ti dirò. Sarà che me la tiro di default, ma se lui fa delle cose orribili, mente a manetta, raconta sé e noi e me (storia mia personale) in modi assurdi e mai veritieri, se si scopa chiunque pur avendo il massimo (cioè me ), mica penso di essere una merda io. Penso che sia una merda lui. Che poi ci si dissangui, non c'è dubbio. Io sono stata tanto male da non capire più chi ero, dov'ero, perché. Ma che si debba necessariamente provare una sensazione di umiliazione...


sono d'accordo, dirò di più. Umiliazione non si deve proprio provarla. A molti, evidentemente non tutti ma io ero tra questi, viene la sensazione di essere stati messi da parte, scartati, dimenticati, ignorati nel nostro diritto, scippati come diceva Innominata della possibilità di scegliere. Come se non contassimo nulla come persone. Ma ci si deve ribellare a questa idea, secondo me. Solo io posso umiliare me stessa, nessun altro. E io non voglio farlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ci sto provando a scavare,ma non credere sia facile.Tutto quello che c'è da sapere l'ho scoperto.Le persone che sanno,ancora non si capacitano di come sia riuscita a trovare di tutto e di più.Iscrizioni nei vari siti,tutte le mail,tutte le schede che aveva intestate,ecc.Ho parlato con entrambe le tizie,mi hanno raccontato tutte le idiozie che aveva raccontato per farsi bello.All'ex,quando ha scoperto del matrimonio aveva detto che ero rimasta incinta,che lavorava a 700 km di distanza da casa e che era sempre in giro per il paese,il fine era togliersela di torno senza usare la sincerità.Alla seconda,ha raccontato che eravamo sposati da 5 anni,che era la vittima di una moglie esaurita,che non voleva figli ma poi l'avrei incastrato facendo finta di prendere la pillola (mai presa),che non avevamo rapporti (questo lo dicono sempre)ed altre stupidaggini.Per giustificare il fatto che era sparito,raccontava di malesseri miei e di giorni in ospedale,di parenti investigatori privati che erano sulle sue tracce.Una scenetta tragicomica quella del confronto a tre,l'amante che inveiva chiedendogli come avesse potuto fare tutto quello,io che mi divertivo a sottolineare tutte le cavolate raccontate da lui.Non ha mai avuto le palle per svuotare il sacco,anzi,ne ha fatte di tutti i colori per depistarmi.Ad esempio si mandò una mail d'amore scritta da una sconosciuta,per dimostrare che qualcuno voleva fargli uno scherzo.Smascherato abilmene anche in questo caso.Queste cose le sto raccontando per fartelo inquadrare.Incapace di dire verità.Attualmente,però,lo vedo traumatizzato.Spero abbia capito che le bugie non pagano ma,il maggior deterrente è la paura.Per un anno intero ogni singola bugia è stata abilmente sgamata dalla sottoscritta con a seguito la sua umiliazione.Per rispondere a coloro che dicono che sono io ad umiliare mio marito,vorrei replicare che si umilia da solo.Un uomo che si ostina a percorrere la strada sbagliata.Torno a ripetere,attualmente le cose sono cambiate.Oggi dice di non riconoscersi,di non capire il perchè delle sue azioni, di vergognarsene come un ladro.Spero che almeno questo sia vero e che si sia reso conto che le cose fatte non sono poi così normali.*Non credo che tutti i traditori sgamati arrivino a fare e dire cose assurde pur di salvarsi il sedere*.


magari non tutti, magari non così assurde ma... anche io ho sentito la mia parte di stronz... ehm di assurdità. E ne ho lette parecchie anche qui.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari non tutti, magari non così assurde ma... anche io ho sentito la mia parte di stronz... ehm di assurdità. E ne ho lette parecchie anche qui.


La cosa mi consola,evidentemente mio marito non è l'unico...eheh.Resta di fatto che non mi appare normale il suo atteggiamento,troppo razionale io forse,troppo fantasioso lui forse.Ovviamente,tutto quello che scrivo qui gli è già stato riferito.Se fossi in lui sprofonderei negli abissi senza più risalire a galla.Questo non per la magra figura fatta dinanzi a chi dice di amare e dinanzi agli altri,ma per l'idea che si sarà fatto di se stesso (sempre che se ne sia fatta una).


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> magari non tutti, magari non così assurde ma... anche io ho sentito la mia parte di stronz... ehm di assurdità. E ne ho lette parecchie anche qui.



Sarò ingenua ma a certe assurdità io non ci arrivo 
preferisco il silenzio...
per evitare di peggiorare la situazione ...
Non c'è niete ,per me, che possa giustificare certi comportamenti 
Soprattutto se scopro che mio marito dice delle cose su di me che non sono vere per 
farmi apparire un iena o una malata o una idiota di prima categoria ....
Non so ci sono cose che non accetterei mai ....
Avrei davvero bisogno di rimanere sola per capire 
Di un bugiardo cronico non saprei cosa farmene...


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, dirò di più. Umiliazione non si deve proprio provarla. A molti, evidentemente non tutti ma io ero tra questi, viene la sensazione di essere stati messi da parte, scartati, dimenticati, ignorati nel nostro diritto, scippati come diceva Innominata della possibilità di scegliere. Come se non contassimo nulla come persone. Ma ci si deve ribellare a questa idea, secondo me. Solo io posso umiliare me stessa, nessun altro. E io non voglio farlo.


La sensazione descritta così a pennello da Innominata, quella di essere stati scippati della possibilità di sciegliere, certo. Certo. Ma non è umiliazione. Anzi, rispetto ad essa io provavo l'opposto: l'indignazione. Una rabbia ben oltre il momento, una rabbia strutturale: se sei così io non ti voglio, io non ti posso volere. Tu non hai il diritto nemmeno di desiderarlo. Vattene. Anzi, vado io.

E su questo tema, seguo il tuo consiglio e svanisco, che c'ho l'editore sulle tracce: ieri ha bevuto,  la scollatura l'ha avvinto e ha riso molto a pranzo, ma oggi avrà fatto il riassunto mentale delle cose di lavoro che ci siamo detti, ben poche, e avrà tratto le debite conseguenze :scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> La cosa mi consola,evidentemente mio marito non è l'unico...eheh.Resta di fatto che non mi appare normale il suo atteggiamento,troppo razionale io forse,troppo fantasioso lui forse.Ovviamente,tutto quello che scrivo qui gli è già stato riferito.Se fossi in lui sprofonderei negli abissi senza più risalire a galla.Questo non per la magra figura fatta dinanzi a chi dice di amare e dinanzi agli altri,ma per l'idea che si sarà fatto di se stesso (sempre che se ne sia fatta una).


Ti dico sinceramente che anche secondo me, da quello che scrivi, tuo marito un problema ce l'ha. Ma. Ricorda che dal momento che uno tradisce... di dire delle balle l'ha messo in conto. E le balle... più le racconti grosse, più alle volte sembrano credibili. Quello che è veramente brutto è parlare male di te... ma serviva a fare brodo pure quello, era funzionale al suo scopo, non era, credo, contro di te. Io, più che sulla enormità delle balle, mi concentrerei sulla tempistica, che non coincide di norma con quella di un tradimento seriale... e con quelle modalità.
Ricercare il sesso in quel modo in un periodo in cui, penso, non c'era stanchezza tra di voi... quella è la cosa più preoccupante, secondo me.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sarò ingenua ma a certe assurdità io non ci arrivo
> preferisco il silenzio...
> per evitare di peggiorare la situazione ...
> Non c'è niete ,per me, che possa giustificare certi comportamenti
> ...



Stai iniziando a percepire come mi sento.Anch'io ho bisogno di tempo per capire,anche se mi rendo conto che quest'uomo non guadagnerà mai punti dinanzi ai miei occhi come marito,come uomo,come amante.Se un giorno riuscisse a realizzare le folli imprese in cui si sta continuando a lanciare cambiando di tanto in tanto i progetti,(anche in questo campo inizia a sembrarmi inconsistente come persona,quando prima ero certa del contrario),potrei stimarlo come lavoratore.Riconoscergli un merito.Ma non credo possa essere più l'uomo capace di farmi sognare.Forse non vi riuscirà più nessuno.Non trovo utile restare da sola,non ho problemi con me stessa,non ho dubbi su quello che voglio come ha insinuato qualcuno,è lui il problema da risolvere.Sto provando a salvare la mia famiglia,ma questo sarà possibile solo se riuscirà a salvarsi mio marito.


----------



## lunaiena (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Stai iniziando a percepire come mi sento.Anch'io ho bisogno di tempo per capire,anche se mi rendo conto che quest'uomo non guadagnerà mai punti dinanzi ai miei occhi come marito,come uomo,come amante.Se un giorno riuscisse a realizzare le folli imprese in cui si sta continuando a lanciare cambiando di tanto in tanto i progetti,(anche in questo campo inizia a sembrarmi inconsistente come persona,quando prima ero certa del contrario),potrei stimarlo come lavoratore.Riconoscergli un merito.Ma non credo possa essere più l'uomo capace di farmi sognare.Forse non vi riuscirà più nessuno.*Non trovo utile restare da sola,non ho problemi con me stessa*,non ho dubbi su quello che voglio come ha insinuato qualcuno,è lui il problema da risolvere.Sto provando a salvare la mia famiglia,ma questo sarà possibile solo se riuscirà a salvarsi mio marito.



Io parlo per me ...
Se qualcosa mi fa soffrire c'è qualcosa che mi fa chiudere e allontanare 
non ce la faccio proprio 
E' come volessi eliminare tutto azzerrare per ricominciare
ti chiudo fuori temporaneamente dalla mia vita e intanto penso ...
questo almeno è quello ch eho fatto io 
Ma si parla di te ...solo che mi hai fatto tornare in mente tante cose....


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io parlo per me ...
> Se qualcosa mi fa soffrire c'è qualcosa che mi fa chiudere e allontanare
> non ce la faccio proprio
> E' come volessi eliminare tutto azzerrare per ricominciare
> ...



Anch'io sono così,ma questa volta è stata diversa.Quando una donna è incinta,avverte un grande bisogno di protezione,desidera il compagno vicino,il suo appoggio,la sua tenerezza,il suo amore.Tutto questo mi è mancato in modo traumatico.Non gli perdonerò mai di avermi tolto la gioia della mia gravidanza,9 mesi di disperazione e dolre.La prima reazione è stata l'incredulità,non riuscivo a capacitarmi che stesse capitando a me, a noi.E' seguito il grande senso di abbandono e,forse inconsciamente,ho solo desiderato di poter cambiare le cose.L'ho odiato,disprezzato,l'ho mandato via,sono ritornata dai miei,ma quel senso di abbandono non mi lasciava mai,mi faceva stare peggio.Ad un certo punto,ho scelto di restare,non per lui,ma per me.Credo che vi siano motivazioni antropologiche in quel che ho fatto.La scelta,però,mi ha portato in un limbo.Una parte di me angosciata dall'abbandono,mi spingeva a restare,anche per dare un nido al proprio cucciolo,l'altra si odiava per non avere il coraggio di mandare al diavolo chi non merita possibilità alcuna.E' questa la contraddizione che nota in me Jon (spero di ricordare bene).Ora ho un maggiore equilibrio,gli ormoni si sono normalizzati,ho messo sul piatto della bilancia pro e contro.Crescere un figlio da sola non è facile,sottrargli una famiglia,la possibilità di confrontarsi con entrambi i genitori,non è auspicabile.Questo non significa che non si possano crescere i figli da soli,anzi,spesso fa meglio uno di due.Ti parlo del mio modo di vedere la vita,dei miei valori,dei miei desideri.E' fondamentale per me la famiglia.Nei miei pianti,ricordo che la frase più ricorrente era la seguente:"Ho sempre fatto tutto bene nella vita,sempre attenta,scrupolosa,per poi sbagliare la cosa più importante?Come ho fatto a non vedere?Come ho potuto commettere un simile errore?".Perchè questo per me è lui:un errore.Queste parole credo l'abbiano ferito profondamente,ma non posso farci nulla.Sono cruda nel dire quel che penso,non mi interessa ferirlo,mi interessa solo dire ciò che provo.Gli ho confessato anche il disgusto che provo per lui,mi rendo conto che la trumatizzata finisce per traumatizzare il traumatizzante (scusate il gioco di parole).Non so perchè gli esprimo anche i pensieri più intimi,forse per dimostrare che con lui riesco ad essere sincera,anche a costo di dire cose spiacevoli,forse per dimostrare che non sono come lui,o forse è solo il mio modo di essere.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Anch'io sono così,ma questa volta è stata diversa.Quando una donna è incinta,avverte un grande bisogno di protezione,desidera il compagno vicino,il suo appoggio,la sua tenerezza,il suo amore.Tutto questo mi è mancato in modo traumatico.Non gli perdonerò mai di avermi tolto la gioia della mia gravidanza,9 mesi di disperazione e dolre.La prima reazione è stata l'incredulità,non riuscivo a capacitarmi che stesse capitando a me, a noi.E' seguito il grande senso di abbandono e,forse inconsciamente,ho solo desiderato di poter cambiare le cose.L'ho odiato,disprezzato,l'ho mandato via,sono ritornata dai miei,ma quel senso di abbandono non mi lasciava mai,mi faceva stare peggio.Ad un certo punto,ho scelto di restare,non per lui,ma per me.Credo che vi siano motivazioni antropologiche in quel che ho fatto.La scelta,però,mi ha portato in un limbo.Una parte di me angosciata dall'abbandono,mi spingeva a restare,anche per dare un nido al proprio cucciolo,l'altra si odiava per non avere il coraggio di mandare al diavolo chi non merita possibilità alcuna.E' questa la contraddizione che nota in me Jon (spero di ricordare bene).Ora ho un maggiore equilibrio,gli ormoni si sono normalizzati,ho messo sul piatto della bilancia pro e contro.Crescere un figlio da sola non è facile,sottrargli una famiglia,la possibilità di confrontarsi con entrambi i genitori,non è auspicabile.Questo non significa che non si possano crescere i figli da soli,anzi,spesso fa meglio uno di due.Ti parlo del mio modo di vedere la vita,dei miei valori,dei miei desideri.E' fondamentale per me la famiglia.Nei miei pianti,ricordo che la frase più ricorrente era la seguente:"Ho sempre fatto tutto bene nella vita,sempre attenta,scrupolosa,per poi sbagliare la cosa più importante?Come ho fatto a non vedere?Come ho potuto commettere un simile errore?".Perchè questo per me è lui:un errore.Queste parole credo l'abbiano ferito profondamente,ma non posso farci nulla.Sono cruda nel dire quel che penso,non mi interessa ferirlo,mi interessa solo dire ciò che provo.Gli ho confessato anche il disgusto che provo per lui,mi rendo conto che la trumatizzata finisce per traumatizzare il traumatizzante (scusate il gioco di parole).Non so perchè gli esprimo anche i pensieri più intimi,forse per dimostrare che con lui riesco ad essere sincera,anche a costo di dire cose spiacevoli,forse per dimostrare che non sono come lui,o forse è solo il mio modo di essere.


Ma se una persona per noi è un errore.
Dobbiamo prender su armi e bagagli.
Ed eliminarla dalla nostra vita.

Mi spiace.
Ma è così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se una persona per noi è un errore.
> Dobbiamo prender su armi e bagagli.
> Ed eliminarla dalla nostra vita.
> 
> ...


temo che tu abbia ragione.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo che tu abbia ragione.


Probabilmente avete ragione,probabilmente è quello che succederà.Nel mentre,però,posso concedere la possibilità a mio marito di farmi cambiare idea??In fondo cosa ho da perdere??Ora o tra qualche mese,è la stessa cosa,anzi no.Posso dire a me stessa che ci ho provato qualunque sia il risultato.Lo devo a me e a mio figlio.La famiglia è sacra,una possibilità la merita.Mi sono data le bastonate sui piedi,ma sono rimasta.Vedremo,una speranza in me c'è.Speriamo non deluda anche quella.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione,probabilmente è quello che succederà.Nel mentre,però,posso concedere la possibilità a mio marito di farmi cambiare idea??In fondo cosa ho da perdere??Ora o tra qualche mese,è la stessa cosa,anzi no.Posso dire a me stessa che ci ho provato qualunque sia il risultato.Lo devo a me e a mio figlio.La famiglia è sacra,una possibilità la merita.Mi sono data le bastonate sui piedi,ma sono rimasta.Vedremo,una speranza in me c'è.Speriamo non deluda anche quella.


ma assolutamente. Quello che intendevo io è che, una volta assodato che una persona si è rivelata un errore... non resta molto da fare. Certo che devi una possibilità a tuo figlio. Io mi auguro che tu debba accorgerti che quell'uomo non è un errore.


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione,probabilmente è quello che succederà.Nel mentre,però,posso concedere la possibilità a mio marito di farmi cambiare idea??In fondo cosa ho da perdere??Ora o tra qualche mese,è la stessa cosa,anzi no.Posso dire a me stessa che ci ho provato qualunque sia il risultato.Lo devo a me e a mio figlio.La famiglia è sacra,una possibilità la merita.Mi sono data le bastonate sui piedi,ma sono rimasta.Vedremo,una speranza in me c'è.Speriamo non deluda anche quella.


hai tutte le ragioni a provarci
dargli una seconda possibilità per verificare se effettivamente è stato un incidente di percorso, è fattibile

a mio avviso


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai tutte le ragioni a provarci
> dargli una seconda possibilità per verificare se effettivamente è stato un incidente di percorso, è fattibile
> 
> a mio avviso


Vi ringrazio,delle volte ho dei dubbi in proposito.Non sono mai stata una dalla seconda possibilità,ho sempre odiato il grigio,o tutto bianco o tutto nero.E' la prima volta che ne concedo una,sintomatico di maturità o deficienza non è dato sapere,ma lo sto facendo.Il problema per me resta solo capire mio marito,costruire un dialogo con lui.La sua vergogna, o forse la sua superficialità,non gli consentono ancora di avere quest'apertura.A suo avviso, la sincerità me la deve solo sulle cose che accadono oggi,evitando di parlare del passato.Mi piacerebbe,ad esempio,che mi parlasse del suo percorso interiore,delle sue conclusioni,delle strategie adottate per migliorarsi e migliorare la coppia.Invece,ho come l'impressione che,pur mettendoci tutta la volontà del mondo,impegnandosi oltre misura sugli aspetti di vita pratica,trascuri un po' troppo il suo animo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio,delle volte ho dei dubbi in proposito.*Non sono mai stata una dalla seconda possibilità,ho sempre odiato il grigio,o tutto bianco o tutto nero.*E' la prima volta che ne concedo una,sintomatico di maturità o deficienza non è dato sapere,ma lo sto facendo.Il problema per me resta solo capire mio marito,costruire un dialogo con lui.La sua vergogna, o forse la sua superficialità,non gli consentono ancora di avere quest'apertura.A suo avviso, la sincerità me la deve solo sulle cose che accadono oggi,evitando di parlare del passato.Mi piacerebbe,ad esempio,che mi parlasse del suo percorso interiore,delle sue conclusioni,delle strategie adottate per migliorarsi e migliorare la coppia.Invece,ho come l'impressione che,pur mettendoci tutta la volontà del mondo,impegnandosi oltre misura sugli aspetti di vita pratica,trascuri un po' troppo il suo animo.


Non avevi un figlio, prima.:smile:


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vi ringrazio,delle volte ho dei dubbi in proposito.Non sono mai stata una dalla seconda possibilità,ho sempre odiato il grigio,o tutto bianco o tutto nero.E' la prima volta che ne concedo una,sintomatico di maturità o deficienza non è dato sapere,ma lo sto facendo.Il problema per me resta solo capire mio marito,costruire un dialogo con lui.La sua vergogna, o forse la sua superficialità,non gli consentono ancora di avere quest'apertura.A suo avviso, la sincerità me la deve solo sulle cose che accadono oggi,evitando di parlare del passato.Mi piacerebbe,ad esempio,che mi parlasse del suo percorso interiore,delle sue conclusioni,delle strategie adottate per migliorarsi e migliorare la coppia.Invece,ho come l'impressione che,pur mettendoci tutta la volontà del mondo,impegnandosi oltre misura sugli aspetti di vita pratica,trascuri un po' troppo il suo animo.


nemmeno io sono per la via di mezzo
però ho dovuto, nel recente passato, ridimensionare il mio modo di pensare
ovviamente il percorso non è dei più facili, ma se lui rientra nei canoni, perchè non concedere una seconda possibilità?


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non avevi un figlio, prima.:smile:


ha detto che non aveva figli? non l'ho letto


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ha detto che non aveva figli? non l'ho letto


ha scoperto i tradimenti all'inizio della gravidanza...:unhappy:


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non avevi un figlio, prima.:smile:


Hai ragione.Dalle vostre esperienze,che consigli potreste darmi per imparare a capire mio marito,per ricostruire un rapporto??


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Hai ragione.Dalle vostre esperienze,che consigli potreste darmi per imparare a capire mio marito,per ricostruire un rapporto??


Sicuramente cercare di parlare con lui... non per rinfacciare quanto successo, ma in modo costruttivo. Per essere sincero... non deve avere paura di dire la verità, qualunque essa sia. Se vuole essere sincero. Un figlio è una forte motivazione per un cambiamento interiore, per migliorarsi.


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Hai ragione.Dalle vostre esperienze,che consigli potreste darmi per imparare a capire mio marito,per ricostruire un rapporto??


ritengo sia difficile dare dei consigli mirati per una persona che non si conosce 
ovviamente il controllo sugli orari
la sua disponibilità nei confronti della famiglia
il suo comportamento nei tuoi confronti
i momenti che ti regala
......
......


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ritengo sia difficile dare dei consigli mirati per una persona che non si conosce
> ovviamente il controllo sugli orari
> la sua disponibilità nei confronti della famiglia
> il suo comportamento nei tuoi confronti
> ...


Il lavoro e la flessibilità oraria,gli concedono di dedicare molto tempo alla famiglia.Al momento,incarna il ruolo del marito perfetto.Senza che me ne renda conto,lo vedo sfaccendare.Persona attiva,mi aiuta e si prende cura del bimbo.Tenero e romantico,cerca di riconquistarmi a modo suo con fiori,regali ultracostosi,bigliettini,cenette,distrazioni.La notte non dorme se non stretto a me,mi cerca nel sonno e quando cerco di spostarlo perchè scomoda,allunga una mano per afferrare anche solo un lembo di indumento.Lo vedo felice per avermi preparato un piatto,o per aver messo un bel mazzo di fiori sul comodino.Insomma,a descriverlo sembra un uomo innamorato,se non fosse che era così anche prima.Ricordo perfettamente il gesto notturno di afferrarmi con una mano proprio nel periodo di attività esterne.Anche con la sua amante era sdolcinato e premuroso e questo rende tutto insignificante ai miei occhi.


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Il lavoro e la flessibilità oraria,gli concedono di dedicare molto tempo alla famiglia.Al momento,incarna il ruolo del marito perfetto.Senza che me ne renda conto,lo vedo sfaccendare.Persona attiva,mi aiuta e si prende cura del bimbo.Tenero e romantico,cerca di riconquistarmi a modo suo con fiori,regali ultracostosi,bigliettini,cenette,distrazioni.La notte non dorme se non stretto a me,mi cerca nel sonno e quando cerco di spostarlo perchè scomoda,allunga una mano per afferrare anche solo un lembo di indumento.Lo vedo felice per avermi preparato un piatto,o per aver messo un bel mazzo di fiori sul comodino.Insomma,a descriverlo sembra un uomo innamorato,se non fosse che era così anche prima.Ricordo perfettamente il gesto notturno di afferrarmi con una mano proprio nel periodo di attività esterne.Anche con la sua amante era sdolcinato e premuroso e questo rende tutto insignificante ai miei occhi.


i regali costosi o i gesti materiali che fa in casa, secondo me non sono significanti quanto quelli meno visibili ai tuoi occhi, ma che fanno sorridere il tuo animo
ritengo che non sia necessario arrivare a casa con un fiore o afferrare un tuo lembo di indimento (gesto infantile) per dimostrare il proprio amore, mentre un gesto, un sorriso, un momento d'intimità rendono o possono rendere un significato ben più importante ai tuoi occhi facendoti percepire la volontà e il desiderio di ricominciare


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> i regali costosi o i gesti materiali che fa in casa, secondo me non sono significanti quanto quelli meno visibili ai tuoi occhi, ma che fanno sorridere il tuo animo
> ritengo che non sia necessario arrivare a casa con un fiore o afferrare un tuo lembo di indimento (gesto infantile) per dimostrare il proprio amore, mentre *un gesto, un sorriso, un momento d'intimità rendono o possono rendere un significato ben più importante ai tuoi occhi facendoti percepire la volontà e il desiderio di ricominciare*


mi sembra che i segnali ci siano tutti.Ti ho descritto i suoi comportamenti per dire che qualunque cosa faccia,ai miei occhi appaiono sempre finte.Per essere precisa,non è che non ci credo,ho paura di restare nuovamente scottata.Quando l'ho sposato,ero certa mi amasse,ero certa di vederlo in ogni suo gesto quell'amore.Alla luce di quanto accaduto,le mie capacità valutative,oltre ad essersi dimostrate fallaci,si sono proprio azzerate.


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> mi sembra che i segnali ci siano tutti.Ti ho descritto i suoi comportamenti per dire che qualunque cosa faccia,ai miei occhi appaiono sempre finte.Per essere precisa,non è che non ci credo,ho paura di restare nuovamente scottata.Quando l'ho sposato,ero certa mi amasse,ero certa di vederlo in ogni suo gesto quell'amore.Alla luce di quanto accaduto,le mie capacità valutative,oltre ad essersi dimostrate fallaci,si sono proprio azzerate.


ovviamente in questo momento è subentrata un certa sfiducia nei suoi confronti, sfiducia che solo tu puoi superare

è comunque una situazione normale per una persona ferita nell'orgoglio (se è corretto usare orgoglio)


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo che tu abbia ragione.


Infatti anch'io quando sono risultato un errore per certe persone
Sono stato eliminato no?

Da lì ho capito come ci si comporta no?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque cela...
Pensi troppo a lui...
Pensa di più a te stessa che è tutto di guadagnato

Poi quanti anni sono passati dalla gravidanza?

Che qua non inizia la storia


Ricordo l'epoca in cui fui tradito...
Saranno passati circa dugento anni

ma me lo ricordo ancora come se fosse ieri

rincasavo e la vidi là....


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque cela...
> Pensi troppo a lui...
> Pensa di più a te stessa che è tutto di guadagnato
> 
> ...


non dirmi,anche tu tradito??


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> non dirmi,anche tu tradito??


Si,,,
perchè non dovrei?

Ma saran passati dugento anni

non me lo ricordo proprio più

lontano dagli occhi

lonatano dal cuore no?


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Vorrei crederti, invece lo ricordi eccome, soprattutto se l'hai colta in flagrante.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Vorrei crederti, invece lo ricordi eccome, soprattutto se l'hai colta in flagrante.


Anche per me.Parlo senza conoscere la tua storia,quindi,per supposizione.Probabilmente, quest'esperienza potrebbe aver influenzato il tuo modo di vedere il tradimento e anche il rapporto con te stesso.Ricordo che sei stato tu a dirmi che,un tempo,avevi bisogno di rifletterti nel giudizio degli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> no,non lo trovo strano.Strano è il modus agendi.Hai timori,perplessità??Ne parli con chi hai deciso di condividere la vita e un figlio,non con una che nemmeno conosci per giustificarti del perchè stai scornando tua moglie incinta!!


Le altre persone (anche chi abbiamo scelto per condividere la vita) sono diverse da noi e hanno timori che non immaginiamo


----------



## contepinceton (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le altre persone (anche chi abbiamo scelto per condividere la vita) sono diverse da noi e hanno timori che non immaginiamo


Vero.:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> magari sì, ma vedo che è l'atteggiamento ricorrente, qui, diffusissimo. Non capisco perché, ti dirò. Sarà che me la tiro di default, ma se lui fa delle cose orribili, mente a manetta, raconta sé e noi e me (storia mia personale) in modi assurdi e mai veritieri, se si scopa chiunque pur avendo il massimo (cioè me ), mica penso di essere una merda io. Penso che sia una merda lui. Che poi ci si dissangui, non c'è dubbio. Io sono stata tanto male da non capire più chi ero, dov'ero, perché. Ma che si debba necessariamente provare una sensazione di umiliazione...


Puoi non sentirti umiliata ma puoi pensare che lui ti abbia umiliata. Dipende dal tipo di tradimento. Se lo ha fatto con una che ti conosce è stato umiliante anche se tu pensi che siano due merde loro. Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Puoi non sentirti umiliata ma puoi pensare che lui ti abbia umiliata*. Dipende dal tipo di tradimento. Se lo ha fatto con una che ti conosce è stato umiliante anche se tu pensi che siano due merde loro. Mi sono spiegata?


Quoto in pieno.Delle volte ho come l'impressione che l'abbia fatto di proposito,come per farmi dispetto,come per punirmi.Questo perchè stando con me ha avvertito la sua pochezza,il suo non essere all'altezza.Sono considerazioni fatte alla luce di alcune sue affermazioni.Ritengo,anche per sua ammissione,che non si senta alla mia altezza.Quando mi conobbe,fu attratto dalla bella donna,lui che aveva sempre e solo avuto donne "passabili".La sfida,specie se si considera che ero di un altro.La vittoria,il sentirsi un grande.Per avermi ha mentito,promesso l'inverosimile,interpretato ruoli.A matrimonio compiuto,ha fatto i conti con la dura realtà,il suo vero IO non era all'altezza della situazione.Ecco allora l'andare a cercare conferme fuori con "facili" prede.
E' come se mi avesse voluto infliggere una pena da ragazzino qual'è.Non sa di aver punito solo se stesso.
Ovviamente è solo un'ipotesi del tutto confutabile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi non sentirti umiliata ma puoi pensare che lui ti abbia umiliata. Dipende dal tipo di tradimento. Se lo ha fatto con una che ti conosce è stato umiliante anche se tu pensi che siano due merde loro. Mi sono spiegata?


boh, non so, forse non troppo. Intendi dire che lui ha reso pubbliche le mie "corna"? Ma sono comunque note alla terza, indipendentemente che mi conosca o no. Io semplicemente dicevo che se uno stronzo ti tradisce e ti racconta nel modo più falso possibile (e ci sono passata, eh, non parlo per sentito dire) etc etc, per me (soggettivissimo) la reazione è stata indignazione. "Come hai osato", non: "mi hai fatto sentire una merda". Magari sono fatta male io, ma la differenza fra "mi hai raccontato come se io fossi una merda, in modo umiliante" e "mi sento umilata" la vedo grande. Se invece devo immaginare lo scenario nel quale uno mi tradisce e fa venire tutta la mia cerchia di amici (?) a conoscenza del fatto, rendendomi dunque un incosapevole zimbello pubblico, forse sì, forse mi sentirei umiliata. Ma soprattutto delusa a tutto tondo anche della mia cerchia di affetti, ovviamente. Ma uno scenario così mi sembra talmente difficle che davvero accada, talmente becero, che non lo prendevo in considerazione. 
Scusa la poca chiarezza, ma sto più o o meno lavorando, meglio non riesco.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> boh, non so, forse non troppo. Intendi dire che lui ha reso pubbliche le mie "corna"? Ma sono comunque note alla terza, indipendentemente che mi conosca o no. Io semplicemente dicevo che se uno stronzo ti tradisce e ti racconta nel modo più falso possibile (e ci sono passata, eh, non parlo per sentito dire) etc etc, per me (soggettivissimo) la reazione è stata indignazione. "Come hai osato", non: "mi hai fatto sentire una merda". Magari sono fatta male io, ma la differenza fra "mi hai raccontato come se io fossi una merda, in modo umiliante" e "mi sento umilata" la vedo grande. Se invece devo immaginare lo scenario nel quale uno mi tradisce e fa venire tutta la mia cerchia di amici (?) a conoscenza del fatto, rendendomi dunque un incosapevole zimbello pubblico, forse sì, forse mi sentirei umiliata. Ma soprattutto delusa a tutto tondo anche della mia cerchia di affetti, ovviamente. Ma uno scenario così mi sembra talmente difficle che davvero accada, talmente becero, che non lo prendevo in considerazione.
> Scusa la poca chiarezza, ma sto più o o meno lavorando, meglio non riesco.


Il qui pro quo nasce sul significato che si dà al termine "umiliazione".Credo di interpretare anche il pensiero di Brunetta (nel caso contrario mi scuso) dicendo che sentirsi umiliate non significa sentirsi una merda,non significa sentirsi inferiore alle amanti(anzi,io so per certo di essere centomila volte meglio sia sul piano fisico che morale),non significa sentirsi una nullità solo perchè hai sposato un'idiota.Ti senti umiliata in sensu latu.Avevi dato tutta te stessa e lui ci ha sputato sopra.Condividevi un'intimità e lui l'ha violata.Confidavi in una persona e lui ti ha tradito, specie nella fiducia.Non ha pensato due volte a parlar male di te per salvare il suo sederino.Queste sono umiliazioni,si umilia l'amore,il sentimento.Si calpestano i valori,le dignità.Questa è la mia umiliazione.Ma bada,mai, nemmeno una volta ho messo in dubbio la donna che sono.E' lui che non ha saputo apprezzare la fortuna che aveva.Ma nemmeno questo è vero,stare qui a strisciare pur di rimettere a posto,non è l'atteggiamento di chi non apprezza,ma di uno stolto che non riflette prima di agire.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Il qui pro quo nasce sul significato che si dà al termine "umiliazione".Credo di interpretare anche il pensiero di Brunetta (nel caso contrario mi scuso) dicendo che sentirsi umiliate non significa sentirsi una merda,non significa sentirsi inferiore alle amanti(anzi,io so per certo di essere centomila volte meglio sia sul piano fisico che morale),non significa sentirsi una nullità solo perchè hai sposato un'idiota.Ti senti umiliata in sensu latu.Avevi dato tutta te stessa e lui ci ha sputato sopra.Condividevi un'intimità e lui l'ha violata.Confidavi in una persona e lui ti ha tradito, specie nella fiducia.Non ha pensato due volte a parlar male di te per salvare il suo sederino.Queste sono umiliazioni,si umilia l'amore,il sentimento.Si calpestano i valori,le dignità.Questa è la mia umiliazione.Ma bada,mai, nemmeno una volta ho messo in dubbio la donna che sono.E' lui che non ha saputo apprezzare la fortuna che aveva.Ma nemmeno questo è vero,stare qui a strisciare pur di rimettere a posto,non è l'atteggiamento di chi non apprezza,ma di uno stolto che non riflette prima di agire.


Ora ho capito di più, tranne la parte in cui dici "calpestare i valori, le dignità". Sui valori io sono un po', come dire, scettica. Non sono fedele per moralità, non vorrei che nessuno mi fosse fedele per questo, ma qui andiamo a toccare un argomento che ho più volte sviscerato, in due righe è difficilissimo. Invece, la dignità: non ha calpestato la TUA dignità, al limite la sua. La tua dignità è un'altra cosa, milioni di km più su di questa cosa qui. Io credo. E certo non è lui che può nuocerle, metterla in discussione. A meno che tu non lo consenta. Spero che non lo farai, è già brutto così. :abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> boh, non so, forse non troppo. Intendi dire che lui ha reso pubbliche le mie "corna"? Ma sono comunque note alla terza, indipendentemente che mi conosca o no. Io semplicemente dicevo che se uno stronzo ti tradisce e ti racconta nel modo più falso possibile (e ci sono passata, eh, non parlo per sentito dire) etc etc, per me (soggettivissimo) la reazione è stata indignazione. "Come hai osato", non: "mi hai fatto sentire una merda". Magari sono fatta male io, ma la differenza fra "mi hai raccontato come se io fossi una merda, in modo umiliante" e "mi sento umilata" la vedo grande. Se invece devo immaginare lo scenario nel quale uno mi tradisce e fa venire tutta la mia cerchia di amici (?) a conoscenza del fatto, rendendomi dunque un incosapevole zimbello pubblico, forse sì, forse mi sentirei umiliata. Ma soprattutto delusa a tutto tondo anche della mia cerchia di affetti, ovviamente. Ma uno scenario così mi sembra talmente difficle che davvero accada, talmente becero, che non lo prendevo in considerazione.
> Scusa la poca chiarezza, ma sto più o o meno lavorando, meglio non riesco.


Hai esplicitato quello che intendevo. Se credi che i fatti beceri non possano accadere ti è restato un margine di ingenuità e di fiducia nel prossimo. Mi fai venire in mente un film trasmesso in televisione qualche settimana fa nella settimana della Memoria, non ricordo il titolo. Raccontava della deportazione di 11.000 ebrei francesi (sono tornati in 25!) e il padre della famiglia protagonista insisteva nel tranquillizzare tutti con motivazioni ragionevoli "Non possono farci del male, gli serviamo come forza lavoro" "Non possono ucciderci tutti".           Tornando al tema, anche in caso becero puoi non sentirti umiliata, ma vedere un'intenzione umiliante. Sai quanti consumano il tradimento nel letto di casa? Sai quanto per farlo salutano i vicini salendo con l'amante?


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai esplicitato quello che intendevo. Se credi che i fatti beceri non possano accadere ti è restato un margine di ingenuità e di fiducia nel prossimo. Mi fai venire in mente un film trasmesso in televisione qualche settimana fa nella settimana della Memoria, non ricordo il titolo. Raccontava della deportazione di 11.000 ebrei francesi (sono tornati in 25!) e il padre della famiglia protagonista insisteva nel tranquillizzare tutti con motivazioni ragionevoli "Non possono farci del male, gli serviamo come forza lavoro" "Non possono ucciderci tutti".           Tornando al tema, anche in caso becero puoi non sentirti umiliata, ma vedere un'intenzione umiliante. Sai quanti consumano il tradimento nel letto di casa? Sai quanto per farlo salutano i vicini salendo con l'amante?


Brunetta, che ti devo dire? Non è una cosa del genere che mi fa sentire umiliata. Figurati che cavolo me ne frega del vicino cretino, scusa. Sarà pure capitato, in effetti, ma il pensiero non mi ha smosso nulla. Per fatti beceri, intendi lo scenario al limite dell'apocalittico che ho descritto? Cioè tu credi sia frequente che lui (XY qualsiasi) tradisca lei e lo faccia in chiaro con tutto l'ambiente amicale di lei, rendendola zimbello del suo intero mondo affettivo? Cavolo, bel mondo affettivo ha lei, e poi: lui è matto? Si vuol fare beccare? E no, non ho mai sentito di una cosa così. Io di certo non l'ho vissuta, dunque non ne parlo. Io non credo che la "figuraccia" (???) da tradita sia una cosa per la quale valga la pena sprecare energie ed emozioni. Poi, liberissima di essere diversa, anche senza scomodare la deportazione.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Brunetta, che ti devo dire? Non è una cosa del genere che mi fa sentire umiliata. Figurati che cavolo me ne frega del vicino cretino, scusa. Sarà pure capitato, in effetti, ma il pensiero non mi ha smosso nulla. Per fatti beceri, intendi lo scenario al limite dell'apocalittico che ho descritto? Cioè tu credi sia frequente che lui (XY qualsiasi) tradisca lei e lo faccia in chiaro con tutto l'ambiente amicale di lei, rendendola zimbello del suo intero mondo affettivo? Cavolo, bel mondo affettivo ha lei, e poi: lui è matto? Si vuol fare beccare? E no, non ho mai sentito di una cosa così. Io di certo non l'ho vissuta, dunque non ne parlo. Io non credo che la "figuraccia" (???) da tradita sia una cosa per la quale valga la pena sprecare energie ed emozioni. Poi, liberissima di essere diversa, anche senza scomodare la deportazione.


Come ho detto nel primo post sull'argomento e come poi hai esplicitato tu, non è la stessa cosa sentirsi umiliate (mai sentita) e trovare un comportamento volutamente umiliante.


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Io lo so eccome, anche se ha usato un altro letto matrimoniale, la camera di una figlia, ed è una delle cose che non gli perdono, averla portata più volte a casa nostra.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io lo so eccome, anche se ha usato un altro letto matrimoniale, la camera di una figlia, ed è una delle cose che non gli perdono, averla portata più volte a casa nostra.


Ma nemmeno io ho perdonato, ma non perché ritenevo la cosa umilante...


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Lo avevo capito, era solo per ricordarlo a me stessa, devo trovare la forza.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lo avevo capito, era solo per ricordarlo a me stessa, devo trovare la forza.


La forza per cosa?


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come ho detto nel primo post sull'argomento e come poi hai esplicitato tu, non è la stessa cosa sentirsi umiliate (mai sentita) e trovare un comportamento volutamente umiliante.


ah, ok, allora siamo più d'accordo di quanto mi sembrava all'inizio. Io parlavo "contro" le persone, che, oltre che essere devastate etc etc, si sentivano anche umiliate dalla cosa, dicendo che, appunto, io quella cosa non l'ho provata e nemmeno la capisco. In realtà, non credo nemmeno al "comportamente *volutamente* umiliante". Durante i tradimenti, la compagna o moglie sparisce, è raro che si facciano gesti volutamente contro di lei. Incredibili e imperdonabili leggerezze, incredibili e imperdonabili *mancanze* di rispetto a lei, al noi, sì. Ma atti volutamente umilianti...no, non credo (tranne il caso di uno veramente pessimo).


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

La forza di dargli il preavviso, l'unico modo è non dimenticare da quel poco che so, il peggio di quello che ha fatto.

Non farmi convincere dai suoi ritardatari 'ti amo tantissimo'  (e dov'eri negli ultimi sei anni, stronzo........).


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lo avevo capito, era solo per ricordarlo a me stessa, devo trovare la forza.


Immagino sia durissimo. Io non avevo tutto il tuo passato, e, come trainata da una forza invisibile, ho infilato la porta. Ma non eravamo sposati (non è casuale) e non avevamo figli. Non potevo non fare così. E poi il solito: la discesa all'inferno e poi la risalita.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> La forza di dargli il preavviso, l'unico modo è non dimenticare da quel poco che so, il peggio di quello che ha fatto.
> 
> Non farmi convincere dai suoi ritardatari 'ti amo tantissimo'  (e dov'eri negli ultimi sei anni, stronzo........).


Cosa ti trattiene? Cosa ti toglie la forza? Sei certa di volerlo?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, ok, allora siamo più d'accordo di quanto mi sembrava all'inizio. Io parlavo "contro" le persone, che, oltre che essere devastate etc etc, si sentivano anche umiliate dalla cosa, dicendo che, appunto, io quella cosa non l'ho provata e nemmeno la capisco. In realtà, non credo nemmeno al "comportamente *volutamente* umiliante". Durante i tradimenti, la compagna o moglie sparisce, è raro che si facciano gesti volutamente contro di lei. Incredibili e imperdonabili leggerezze, incredibili e imperdonabili *mancanze* di rispetto a lei, al noi, sì. Ma atti volutamente umilianti...no, non credo (tranne il caso di uno veramente pessimo).


:up: i pessimi esistono.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: i pessimi esistono.


Sì, Brunetta, certamente. Ma sicuramente non sono la media. La cosa che sembra sconvolgere molti dei traditi è il fatto che loro erano diventati trasparenti. Cosa talmente insopportabile, che devono piegare forzatamente gli eventi in modo che, sebbene in negativo, li veda ancora presenti. Dunque "ha fatto queste cose per umilare me". Ma manco per niente. Ha fatto x cose perché era comodo, più facile, perché gli andava, perché etc etc, non per umiliare te o me o lei. Io o te o lei non c'eravamo nella sua testa nel suo cuore e nelle sue mani in quei momenti. Secondo me, accettare la cosa - che è di per sé piuttosto ovvia -  è un passo verso la liberazione.


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Immagino sia durissimo. Io non avevo tutto il tuo passato, e, come trainata da una forza invisibile, ho infilato la porta. Ma non eravamo sposati (non è casuale) e non avevamo figli. Non potevo non fare così. E poi il solito: la discesa all'inferno e poi la risalita.



Nonostante la mia e nostra età, 60, se avesse saputo dove andare o come pagarsi un affitto lo avrei chiuso fuori casa la sera stessa in cui è scoppiata la bomba.

Non vuole tornare da sua madre perchè abita in un altra regione, e non vuole disfare l'orchestra, a cui evidentemente tiene più che alla famiglia, nonostante dica di no, a parole dice che si cercherà una casa, con cosa la pagherà è un mistero, impossibile farlo con i proventi sempre più magri della musica. Inoltre sono subentrati problemi di salute, iniziati guarda caso, a mia insaputa, quando aveva la troia e prendeva il viagra, trovatogli quando ho avuto i primi sospetti, e che ha sicuramente influito sulla salute se ne ha abusato.

So che meriterebbe un calcio in culo, e lo sa pure lui.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: i pessimi esistono.


mio marito è in pole position!!!:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Nonostante la mia e nostra età, 60, se avesse saputo dove andare o come pagarsi un affitto lo avrei chiuso fuori casa la sera stessa in cui è scoppiata la boma.
> 
> Non vuole tornare da sua madre perchè abita in un altra regione, e non vuole disfare l'orchestra, a cui evidentemente tiene più che alla famiglia, nonostante dica di no, a parole dice che si cercherà una casa, con cosa la pagherà è un mistero, impossibile farlo con i proventi sempre più magri della musica. Inoltre sono subentrati problemi di salute, iniziati guarda caso, a mia insaputa, quando aveva la troia e prendeva il viagra, trovatogli quando ho avuto i primi sospetti, e che ha sicuramente influito sulla salute se ne ha abusato.
> 
> So che meriterebbe un calcio in culo, e lo sa pure lui.


tutto questo è veramente assurdo, mi ha sempre colpito dalla prima volta che lo hai detto. Ti abbraccio virtualmente


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Nonostante la mia e nostra età, 60, se avesse saputo dove andare o come pagarsi un affitto lo avrei chiuso fuori casa la sera stessa in cui è scoppiata la bomba.
> 
> Non vuole tornare da sua madre perchè abita in un altra regione, e non vuole disfare l'orchestra, a cui evidentemente tiene più che alla famiglia, nonostante dica di no, a parole dice che si cercherà una casa, con cosa la pagherà è un mistero, impossibile farlo con i proventi sempre più magri della musica. Inoltre sono subentrati problemi di salute, iniziati guarda caso, a mia insaputa, quando aveva la troia e prendeva il viagra, trovatogli quando ho avuto i primi sospetti, e che ha sicuramente influito sulla salute se ne ha abusato.
> 
> *So che meriterebbe un calcio in culo, e lo sa pure lui*.


Mi chiedo perchè tutte noi,consapevoli delle miriadi di calci meritati dai rispettivi mariti,invece di agire restiamo come "intrappolate".Per caso esiste una patologia che affligge i traditi??


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> mio marito è in pole position!!!:up:


non credo che tu abbia letto la mia edificante storiella. La trovi facilmente, è la mia presentazione (se cerchi fra i 3D che ho aperto io, che sono pochissimi, lo trovi subito). Alcune cose sembrano drammaticamente simili (altre assolutamente no), ma io non ho cercato nella coppia la soluzione, non ho esperienze di questo tipo da portarti. Infatti ho parlato poco nel tuo 3D, temo di fare più male che bene :singleeye:


----------



## gas (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perchè tutte noi,consapevoli delle* miriadi di calci meritat*i dai rispettivi mariti,invece di agire restiamo come "intrappolate".Per caso esiste una patologia che affligge i traditi??


...se sono meritati........


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ti trattiene? Cosa ti toglie la forza? Sei certa di volerlo?



Mi trattiene la pena che mi farebbe saperlo nella 'm....', mi toglie la forza il pensiero che tra soli dieci anni ne avremo 70, e non è bello essere soli e anziani, non sono certa di volere niente in questo momento, e non ho voglia di niente.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tutto questo è veramente assurdo, mi ha sempre colpito dalla prima volta che lo hai detto. Ti abbraccio virtualmente


Anna,se hai lasciato colui che ti ha tradito, se non hai niente che ti lega a lui,allora sei davvero FORTUNATA.Non sai quanto vorrei essere al tuo posto,libera di poter andare via senza dovere niente a nessuno,senza ripercuotere le conseguenze su un'altra persona (nella fattispecie mio figlio).Dimenticherai il male che ti ha fatto l'idiota di turno.Chiusa una porta,si apre un portone.Troverai l'uomo giusto.Io sono stata per degli anni con un angelo,era meraviglioso,rispettoso,un uomo che mi sono pentita di aver lasciato,specie se penso per chi l'ho lasciato,alias l'idiota che ho ora al mio fianco.Che tristezza!!


----------



## JON (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Anna,se hai lasciato colui che ti ha tradito, se non hai niente che ti lega a lui,allora sei davvero FORTUNATA.Non sai quanto vorrei essere al tuo posto,libera di poter andare via senza dovere niente a nessuno,senza ripercuotere le conseguenze su un'altra persona (nella fattispecie mio figlio).Dimenticherai il male che ti ha fatto l'idiota di turno.Chiusa una porta,si apre un portone.Troverai l'uomo giusto.Io sono stata per degli anni con un angelo,era meraviglioso,rispettoso,un uomo che mi sono pentita di aver lasciato,specie se penso per chi l'ho lasciato,alias l'idiota che ho ora al mio fianco.Che tristezza!!


Però devi comprendere che anche una vita vissuta nel clima che si prospetta non è propriamente salutare....per nessuno di voi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Anna,se hai lasciato colui che ti ha tradito, se non hai niente che ti lega a lui,allora sei davvero FORTUNATA.Non sai quanto vorrei essere al tuo posto,libera di poter andare via senza dovere niente a nessuno,senza ripercuotere le conseguenze su un'altra persona (nella fattispecie mio figlio).Dimenticherai il male che ti ha fatto l'idiota di turno.Chiusa una porta,si apre un portone.Troverai l'uomo giusto.Io sono stata per degli anni con un angelo,era meraviglioso,rispettoso,un uomo che mi sono pentita di aver lasciato,specie se penso per chi l'ho lasciato,alias l'idiota che ho ora al mio fianco.Che tristezza!!


Sì, l'ho lasciato e ho abbandonato la nostra casa con tutte le mie cose dentro. Non ho nemmeno ricevuto indietro tutto, mancano molte cose importantissime per me. Non so se sono stata *fortunata*, sicuramente ho deciso io cosa volevo e cosa no appena sono riuscita a fare il quadro *reale* della situazione. Fortunati sono quelli che non hanno amato perdutamente le truffe, non io. Io avrei camminato nel fuoco per lui. E' stata durissima, durissima. Ma, insomma, sono sopravvissuta.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho lasciato e ho abbandonato la nostra casa con tutte le mie cose dentro. Non ho nemmeno ricevuto indietro tutto, mancano molte cose importantissime per me. Non so se sono stata *fortunata*, sicuramente ho deciso io cosa volevo e cosa no appena sono riuscita a fare il quadro *reale* della situazione. Fortunati sono quelli che non hanno amato perdutamente le truffe, non io. Io avrei camminato nel fuoco per lui. E' stata durissima, durissima. Ma, insomma, sono sopravvissuta.


Immagino cosa tu abbia provato,è un dolore lancinante.Ma hai fatto una scelta,non vivi nel limbo come me e devastata.Non sei lì a chiederti tutti i giorni se quello che ascolti è vero.Non ti devi preoccupare delle ripercussioni possibili su tuo figlio.Soffri ed è già un fardello terribile da portare,ma hai fatto una scelta,la stai portando avanti,hai voltato pagina.Non c'è niente di meglio di una donna che rinasce.


----------



## JON (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io avrei camminato nel fuoco per lui.


A volte non ci si rende conto di quello che si ha. Altre volte proprio non ce n'è.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non credo che tu abbia letto la mia edificante storiella. La trovi facilmente, è la mia presentazione (se cerchi fra i 3D che ho aperto io, che sono pochissimi, lo trovi subito). Alcune cose sembrano drammaticamente simili (altre assolutamente no), ma io non ho cercato nella coppia la soluzione, non ho esperienze di questo tipo da portarti. *Infatti ho parlato poco nel tuo 3D, temo di fare più male che bene :singleeye:*


Tranquilla,esprimi liberamente le tue idee,questo forum e tutti voi mi state aiutando tantissimo a trovare me stessa,ad avere le idee più chiare.Se c'è una cosa che mi ha devastato è non aver mai potuto parlarne con nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi trattiene la pena che mi farebbe saperlo nella 'm....', mi toglie la forza il pensiero che tra soli dieci anni ne avremo 70, e non è bello essere soli e anziani, non sono certa di volere niente in questo momento, e non ho voglia di niente.


:abbraccio:


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Io per mio marito ho davvero camminato sul fuoco, ed in parte anche le mie figlie a cui non ho potuto risparmiare sempre tutto, e lui come riconoscenza si è scopato una troia giovane per anni, poveretto, con lei riusciva a dimenticare i guai che si era procurato. Poi non conta se continua con la litania del ricatto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Tranquilla,esprimi liberamente le tue idee,questo forum e tutti voi mi state aiutando tantissimo a trovare me stessa,ad avere le idee più chiare.Se c'è una cosa che mi ha devastato è non aver mai potuto parlarne con nessuno.


Allora lo farò! Ora però devo rimettermi a lavorare (maledetto forum, mi fa sempre fare le ore piccole). A presto, e coraggio! In un modo o nell'altro, questa lunga notte finirà. Davvero.


----------



## AnnaBlume (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io per mio marito ho davvero camminato sul fuoco, ed in parte anche le mie figlie a cui non ho potuto risparmiare sempre tutto, e lui come riconoscenza si è scopato una troia giovane per anni, poveretto, con lei riusciva a dimenticare i guai che si era procurato. Poi non conta se continua con la litania del ricatto.


A presto anche a te, Devastata. Un abbraccio davvero grande. Lui davvero non ti merita.


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

Buon lavoro Anna, grazie per le tue parole.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Allora lo farò! Ora però devo rimettermi a lavorare (maledetto forum, mi fa sempre fare le ore piccole). A presto, e coraggio! In un modo o nell'altro, questa lunga notte finirà. Davvero.


Ho letto la tua storia. Mi dispiace, come per la mia. Un giorno, forse, la racconterò. Un bacio.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Buon lavoro Anna, grazie per le tue parole.


devastata,anch'io penso che tu sia una persona estremamente sensibile...fatti forza!!


----------



## devastata (7 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> devastata,anch'io penso che tu sia una persona estremamente sensibile...fatti forza!!


Grazie, ne serve molta a tutte/i noi.


----------



## celafarò (7 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non credo che tu abbia letto la mia edificante storiella. La trovi facilmente, è la mia presentazione (se cerchi fra i 3D che ho aperto io, che sono pochissimi, lo trovi subito). Alcune cose sembrano drammaticamente simili (altre assolutamente no), ma io non ho cercato nella coppia la soluzione, non ho esperienze di questo tipo da portarti. Infatti ho parlato poco nel tuo 3D, temo di fare più male che bene :singleeye:


Ho letto la tua storia,mi ha sconvolto....non posso dirti altro se non:" Mi dispiace".Infine,ribadisco quanto precedentemente affermato,non ci vorrà molto ad incontrare una persona migliore del tuo ex che saprà amarti come meriti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Probabilmente avete ragione,probabilmente è quello che succederà.Nel mentre,però,posso concedere la possibilità a mio marito di farmi cambiare idea??In fondo cosa ho da perdere??Ora o tra qualche mese,è la stessa cosa,anzi no.Posso dire a me stessa che ci ho provato qualunque sia il risultato.Lo devo a me e a mio figlio.La famiglia è sacra,una possibilità la merita.Mi sono data le bastonate sui piedi,ma sono rimasta.Vedremo,una speranza in me c'è.Speriamo non deluda anche quella.


fra morte e morte, forse ti è concessa scegliere quale. 

sei riempita di rabbia nera, che cerchi esorcizzare con la speranza che tuo marito sia in grado di non corrispondere all'immagine che ti sei fatta di lui, e quale fissi ogni giorno per non dimenticare, sprofondando ancora e ancora nella disperata ricerca della colpa.

morte per morte, puoi anche aprirti per scoprire su di te l'amore che ancora hai, senza perdere nulla, ma se non ci credi nella vita e nell'amore, allora porterebbe solo alla morte che ti sei scelta.

non vedi che ti stai massacrando da sola? le tue emozioni esplodono dentro di te, alla ricerca di un contenitore grato. tuo marito è attualmente questo contenitore, perché ha provocato, volente o nolente, questa situazione.

ma, scopri che scaricare delusione e rabbia non sono sufficienti. e così, nasce la scintilla di amore, che si trapana e trivella una via attraverso quel guscio che ti circonda, che tu lo voglia o no! e questo è il vero amore.


----------



## Diletta (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sì, puoi darti ancora del tempo, non brucia nulla e, come hai detto tu, ora o tra qualche mese non cambia le cose.
Tu stai dando una possibilità al vostro matrimonio e alla famiglia. Il grosso dell'impegno, però, ce lo deve mettere lui dimostrandoti davvero di voler cambiare e di volersi migliorare. 
Si può sempre migliorare se lo si vuole sul serio.
C'è un tempo per tutte le cose: per fare i ragazzini e per fare gli adulti. Lui, pur sposandosi, ha continuato a sentirsi ragazzo con la voglia di divertirsi scopando in giro, non si è reso conto che col matrimonio quel tempo era finito, forse non ci ha proprio pensato. Agiva d'impulso, al massimo della superficialità.
Credo che, a modo suo, ti voglia bene, ma questo poco c'entra con i tradimenti. Io, purtroppo, vedo invece il modus operandi del seriale, o comunque del donnaiolo che ha bisogno di conferme per alimentare il proprio ego.
Un uomo, quindi, con dei problemi irrisolti che riguardano la personalità.
Il fatto che sia così premuroso e "perfetto" in famiglia, anche se apprezzabile, non può bastarti a rassicurarti sulla sua avvenuta conversione, bisogna che tu legga il suo animo, ma solo lui può permettertelo.
Potrà farlo solo quando e se non si sentirà minacciato, ora ha troppa paura perché al peggio non c'è limite.
Sta a te, ancora una volta, fare in modo che ciò avvenga, con molto tatto e astuzia, proprio come se dovessi trattare con un bambino.


P.S.: ma perché, invece, non ci mettiamo tutte d'accordo e li buttiamo tutti quanti in un sacco nero?
        Dai...era per ridere visto che è carnevale!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> P.S.: ma perché, invece, non ci mettiamo tutte d'accordo e li buttiamo tutti quanti in un sacco nero?
> Dai...era per ridere visto che è carnevale!!


Sai quanti sacchi anche per voi? Ci aumenteranno pure la tassa sulla spazzatura ... ma chi la paga, nostri figli? :rotfl:


----------



## celafarò (8 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, puoi darti ancora del tempo, non brucia nulla e, come hai detto tu, ora o tra qualche mese non cambia le cose.
> Tu stai dando una possibilità al vostro matrimonio e alla famiglia. Il grosso dell'impegno, però, ce lo deve mettere lui dimostrandoti davvero di voler cambiare e di volersi migliorare.
> Si può sempre migliorare se lo si vuole sul serio.
> C'è un tempo per tutte le cose: per fare i ragazzini e per fare gli adulti. *Lui, pur sposandosi, ha continuato a sentirsi ragazzo con la voglia di divertirsi scopando in giro, non si è reso conto che col matrimonio quel tempo era finito, forse non ci ha proprio pensato. Agiva d'impulso, al massimo della superficialità.
> ...


Mio marito ha superato gli anta,nella sua vita non ha mai provato il desiderio di sposarsi o fare figli,evidentemente quando è accaduto si è trovato spiazzato (sua affermazione),Che abbia problemi relativi alla personalità,ne sono convinta anch'io.Ieri,nel parlare,ha detto di voler consultare uno specialista per darmi quelle risposte che cerco e che lui,attualmente,non sa darmi perchè non in grado di scavare oltre.Bisogna vedere se lo farà,già che sia disposto a questo pur di salvare il matrimonio è positivo.Per quanto riguarda il modus operandi,anch'io ho sempre sostenuto l'atteggiamento seriale e la superficialità,se non fosse per il fatto che nessuno lo conosce in questa veste.Di solito,il galletto emerge sempre.Il donnaiolo, nella maggior parte delle volte,si riconosce.Si vede quando un uomo ama le donne e ama spassarsela.Nella fattispecie,mio marito non è mai stato beccato nè da me,nè dagli altri a guardare donne,ha sempre avuto storie durature,non ha mai amato uscire troppo,vita notturna,discoteche.Abbastanza impacciato coòl gentil sesso,timido per alcuni versi.Anche a letto è noioso,per niente fantasioso e tradizionale.Insomma,non è proprio il ritratto del classico donnaiolo.Persino il padre,a lui molto vicino,si è meravigliato di questo nuovo volto.A detta sua, la prima volta che tradisce.Ricordo però,che l'ex inviperita,mi disse di stare attenta perchè era solito a queste cose.Ma l'ex è anche quella che,pur spaendo i retroscena,pur sapendo che ha un figlio e che non vuole muoversi,pur essendo stata minacciata di denucia,continua a rompere senza dignità,quindi non so quanto possa essere attendibile.


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Pure noioso a letto?  Comincio a pensare che sia ricco!


----------



## celafarò (10 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Pure noioso a letto?  Comincio a pensare che sia ricco![/QUO
> 
> Nemmeno quello,pensa che fregatura mi sono presa!!!!


----------



## Diletta (10 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mio marito ha superato gli anta,nella sua vita non ha mai provato il desiderio di sposarsi o fare figli,evidentemente quando è accaduto si è trovato spiazzato (sua affermazione),Che abbia problemi relativi alla personalità,ne sono convinta anch'io.Ieri,nel parlare,ha detto di voler consultare uno specialista per darmi quelle risposte che cerco e che lui,attualmente,non sa darmi perchè non in grado di scavare oltre.Bisogna vedere se lo farà,già che sia disposto a questo pur di salvare il matrimonio è positivo.Per quanto riguarda il modus operandi,anch'io ho sempre sostenuto l'atteggiamento seriale e la superficialità,se non fosse per il fatto che nessuno lo conosce in questa veste.Di solito,il galletto emerge sempre.Il donnaiolo, nella maggior parte delle volte,si riconosce.Si vede quando un uomo ama le donne e ama spassarsela.Nella fattispecie,mio marito non è mai stato beccato nè da me,nè dagli altri a guardare donne,ha sempre avuto storie durature,non ha mai amato uscire troppo,vita notturna,discoteche.Abbastanza impacciato coòl gentil sesso,timido per alcuni versi.Anche a letto è noioso,per niente fantasioso e tradizionale.Insomma,non è proprio il ritratto del classico donnaiolo.Persino il padre,a lui molto vicino,si è meravigliato di questo nuovo volto.A detta sua, la prima volta che tradisce.Ricordo però,che l'ex inviperita,mi disse di stare attenta perchè era solito a queste cose.Ma l'ex è anche quella che,pur spaendo i retroscena,pur sapendo che ha un figlio e che non vuole muoversi,pur essendo stata minacciata di denucia,continua a rompere senza dignità,quindi non so quanto possa essere attendibile.



Dici che nessuno lo conosce in questa veste. 
Ti dirò che la cosa non mi sorprende affatto...come non mi sorprende che si potesse far riconoscere.
Non sempre è così, ti assicuro.
Ripeto, la cosa fondamentale è, secondo me, scoprire che tipo di uomo sia stato prima di conoscere te. 
Avere storie durature è inconciliabile con l'essere donnaiolo e io vorrei avere in chiaro se era solito fare certe cose.
Altrimenti, brancoli davvero nel buio più completo.

Ma, in sintesi, quante donne ha avuto tuo marito nel periodo incriminato?
E con quella a cui ha inventato quelle cose assurde e spiacevoli su di te ha avuto una avventura di una volta o cosa?


----------



## devastata (10 Febbraio 2013)

Perchè inconciliabile?

Sanno fingere talmente bene, fino a quando non vengono scoperti, che sono capaci di tutto.

Parecchi anni fa una collega di mia sorella conviveva, a Milano, con uno separato.

Sette anni di convivenza.

Lei era sarda ed igenitori NON avrebbero mai accettato una convivenza o un matrimonio con un divorziato.

Quindi lei passava tutte le feste Sacre e le ferie sola in Sardegna.

Quando sono morti entrambi i genitori di lei, e lui non poteva più fare il doppio gioco, scoprìì che lui non si era mai separato e che per la moglie era sempre all'estero per lavoro.

Ovviamente scelse di restare con la moglie.

Diciamo che se l'era scelta bene?


----------



## celafarò (10 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dici che nessuno lo conosce in questa veste.
> Ti dirò che la cosa non mi sorprende affatto...come non mi sorprende che si potesse far riconoscere.
> Non sempre è così, ti assicuro.
> Ripeto, la cosa fondamentale è, secondo me, scoprire che tipo di uomo sia stato prima di conoscere te.
> ...


Ha avuto le classiche storie di 2-3 anni con 3-4 ragazze.A suo dire,non ha mai tradito,sono solo io la privilegiata.Nel periodo incriminato,avrebbe avuto due donne,l'ex ed una rimorchiata in un sito di incontri extraconiugali.La prima,abbastanza ossessionata da lui e dal nostro matrimonio,mi ha accusato di averle rubato l'uomo e sciocchezze simili.A detta sua,è capitato perchè lei,avendo una grave malattia (non so quanto sia attendibile)si è buttata a pietà piangendo e facendolo sentire in colpa perchè l'aveva lasciata.L'altra,sarebbe durata un mesetto scarso,vivono a molti km di distanza,qualche incontro.Appena iniziai a fiutare puzza di bruciato,si è dileguato da lei inventando scuse assurde,tra cui me in ospedale per giorni e investigatori sulle sue tracce (anche lei è sposata).Questa la squallida storia.Al momento,sembra essere sincero,vedo in lui il tentativo di migliorsi.Ha detto di voler consultare uno specialista per capire il perchè delle sue invenzioni.Spero sia un segno positivo.


----------



## KaiserSoze (11 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ultimamente sono impegnata nella realizzazione di un progetto per me importante.Ho poco tempo per la famiglia.Mio marito si sta facendo in quattro affinchè non abbia "distrazioni" o impegni che possano stancarmi.Si prende cura della casa,cucina,accudisce il bambino.Improvvisamente mi sono accorta di quanto impegno ci sia da parte sua ed è per me.La sera arriva distrutto,nemmeno si regge in piedi.Per la prima volta,dopo tanto tempo ho provato tenerezza.Ho visto la sua disperazione,la sua perseveranza nell'aggiustare le cose.Puntualmente umiliato,mi ha sempre chiesto come non riuscissi a vedere il suo amore per me.Forse non mi è mai interessato guardare.Nel pomeriggio,l'ho sentito urlare per aver bruciato una pietanza,dispiaciuto per non aver fatto bene.Ho capito che è stanco ma non arreso.Gli ho lasciato un biglietto in cui lo ringraziavo per l'occasione concessami alleggerendomi dai carichi familiari.Probabilmente domani la rabbia tornerà ad accecarmi...



Sono del parere che il tutto sia illusorio, se si deve arrivare a rovinarsi di impegni familiari e faccende domestiche, oltre che di lavoro ed altre preoccupazioni, per farsi "teneramente" ammirare dalla propria consorte.

Un uomo deve saper capire ciò di cui la propria donna ha bisogno...ed imparare come soddisfarla. E lo stesso dovrebbe fare la donna...indipendentemente dallo stirare camicie o altre facezie e soprattutto non in tempi "di emergenza" e basta.

PS: io cucino e stiro a casa mia...ma non è il mio mestiere, ne' quello di mia moglie. Di sicuro lo facciamo entrambi, ma non è un'etichetta di nessuno.


----------



## celafarò (11 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sono del parere che il tutto sia illusorio, se si deve arrivare a rovinarsi di impegni familiari e faccende domestiche, oltre che di lavoro ed altre preoccupazioni, per farsi "teneramente" ammirare dalla propria consorte.
> 
> Un uomo deve saper capire ciò di cui la propria donna ha bisogno...ed imparare come soddisfarla. E lo stesso dovrebbe fare la donna...indipendentemente dallo stirare camicie o altre facezie e soprattutto non in tempi "di emergenza" e basta.
> 
> PS: io cucino e stiro a casa mia...ma non è il mio mestiere, ne' quello di mia moglie. Di sicuro lo facciamo entrambi, ma non è un'etichetta di nessuno.


Vorrei premettere che mio marito è sempre stato così,ancor prima si scoprissero le magagne.In casa è stato sempre attivo,ha sempre avuto l'iniziativa nel far tutto.Persino la madre,all'inizio,mi disse che il figlio era autonomo e che sapeva far tutto in casa perchè così abituato.
Ciò premesso,convengo sul fatto che un uomo debba capire la propria donna e impararla a soddisfare.Non è semplice,però,soddisfare una donna che porta con sè ferite così profonde.Molti di voi,hanno subito e superato tradimenti facendo leva sul vissuto di coppia.Mi spiego,se fosse capitato dopo 10 anni,la mia reazione sarebbe stata diversa.Un errore,non può inficiare dieci anni di vita insieme.non può distorcere l'immagine dell'uomo che ha percorso un lungo tragitto con te.Nel caso di specie,invece,mio marito ha pensato bene di tradirmi da subito.Inoltre,bugiardo cronico,ha fatto in modo che mi innamorassi di un personaggio che non esiste.Ha inventato una vera e propria vita pur di conquistarmi.Io,allocca,ci sono cascata.Ergo,mi ritrovo non solo a fronteggiare i tradimenti di quest'uomo, subiti anche in gravidanza,ma sono dinanzi una persona che non conoscra,illusorio o no,con questa persona ho un figlio e me ne devo preoccupare,non è detto che si debba recuperare il matrimonio,ma almeno spero possa essere un buon padre,che sappia dare un buon esempio.Un uomo incapace di dire verità anche su cose di alcuna importanza,a mio avviso,ha qualche problema.Al momento,sembra averne preso consapevolezze per questo vuole consultare uno specialista.Spero che sia un segno positivo.Quando ora gli pongo delle domande,sembra rispondere sinceramente ammettendo di avere detto bugie in passato e sapendo di fare brutte figure.Speriamo.


----------



## KaiserSoze (11 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Vorrei premettere che mio marito è sempre stato così,ancor prima si scoprissero le magagne.In casa è stato sempre attivo,ha sempre avuto l'iniziativa nel far tutto.Persino la madre,all'inizio,mi disse che il figlio era autonomo e che sapeva far tutto in casa perchè così abituato.
> Ciò premesso,convengo sul fatto che un uomo debba capire la propria donna e impararla a soddisfare.Non è semplice,però,soddisfare una donna che porta con sè ferite così profonde.Molti di voi,hanno subito e superato tradimenti facendo leva sul vissuto di coppia.Mi spiego,se fosse capitato dopo 10 anni,la mia reazione sarebbe stata diversa.Un errore,non può inficiare dieci anni di vita insieme.non può distorcere l'immagine dell'uomo che ha percorso un lungo tragitto con te.Nel caso di specie,invece,mio marito ha pensato bene di tradirmi da subito.Inoltre,bugiardo cronico,ha fatto in modo che mi innamorassi di un personaggio che non esiste.Ha inventato una vera e propria vita pur di conquistarmi.Io,allocca,ci sono cascata.Ergo,mi ritrovo non solo a fronteggiare i tradimenti di quest'uomo, subiti anche in gravidanza,ma sono dinanzi una persona che non conoscra,illusorio o no,con questa persona ho un figlio e me ne devo preoccupare,non è detto che si debba recuperare il matrimonio,ma almeno spero possa essere un buon padre,che sappia dare un buon esempio.Un uomo incapace di dire verità anche su cose di alcuna importanza,a mio avviso,ha qualche problema.Al momento,sembra averne preso consapevolezze per questo vuole consultare uno specialista.Spero che sia un segno positivo.Quando ora gli pongo delle domande,sembra rispondere sinceramente ammettendo di avere detto bugie in passato e sapendo di fare brutte figure.Speriamo.



Penso di essere una persona troppo materialista e razionale per poterti essere di aiuto....ma ti auguro vivamente che queste speranze si tramutino in certezze e basi per il tuo futuro con tuo figlio.


----------



## Diletta (11 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ha avuto le classiche storie di 2-3 anni con 3-4 ragazze.A suo dire,non ha mai tradito,sono solo io la privilegiata.Nel periodo incriminato,avrebbe avuto due donne,l'ex ed una rimorchiata in un sito di incontri extraconiugali.La prima,abbastanza ossessionata da lui e dal nostro matrimonio,mi ha accusato di averle rubato l'uomo e sciocchezze simili.A detta sua,è capitato perchè lei,avendo una grave malattia (non so quanto sia attendibile)si è buttata a pietà piangendo e facendolo sentire in colpa perchè l'aveva lasciata.L'altra,sarebbe durata un mesetto scarso,vivono a molti km di distanza,qualche incontro.Appena iniziai a fiutare puzza di bruciato,si è dileguato da lei inventando scuse assurde,tra cui me in ospedale per giorni e investigatori sulle sue tracce (anche lei è sposata).Questa la squallida storia.Al momento,sembra essere sincero,vedo in lui il tentativo di migliorsi.Ha detto di voler consultare uno specialista per capire il perchè delle sue invenzioni.Spero sia un segno positivo.




Ok, prendiamo per buono il fatto che non sia un traditore seriale, o abituale.
Cosa lo ha spinto allora a tradirti con quelle due? 
Sembrerebbe che le abbia avute in contemporanea, o quasi, visto il poco lasso di tempo dato dal periodo di gravidanza, oppure una dietro l'altra.
E' questo che mi lascia abbastanza perplessa...

Quindi, oltre a capire il perché delle sue invenzioni, che non mi stupiscono più di tanto, a parte il cattivo gusto, e non mi stupiscono perché, per arrivare dove vogliono si inventano proprio di tutto apparendo anche tragicomici se non fosse che sono i nostri compagni di vita, bisognerà che scavi nella sua psiche per capirne le motivazioni.
Qualsiasi comportamento è dettato da motivi se chi lo compie è capace di intendere e di volere.
Ci potete arrivare anche da soli, se riuscite a dialogare fra voi, risparmiando così ache un bel po' di soldoni che andrebbero al terapeuta di coppia.


----------



## Diletta (11 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Perchè inconciliabile?
> 
> Sanno fingere talmente bene, fino a quando non vengono scoperti, che sono capaci di tutto.
> 
> ...




Sì, è come dici tu, sono capaci di tutto.
Quello che volevo dire è che il donnaiolo, anche se ha una storia duratura in corso, non perde occasione di sfarfalleggiare in giro, quindi, scavando nel suo passato prematrimoniale dovrebbe saltar fuori qualcosa che abbia a  che fare con questa attitudine.


----------



## celafarò (11 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, prendiamo per buono il fatto che non sia un traditore seriale, o abituale.
> Cosa lo ha spinto allora a tradirti con quelle due?
> Sembrerebbe che le abbia avute in contemporanea, o quasi, visto il poco lasso di tempo dato dal periodo di gravidanza, oppure una dietro l'altra.
> E' questo che mi lascia abbastanza perplessa...
> ...


Le ho ripetute più volte le motivazioni che dà.Con l'ex,la pietà,in quanto malata ( a suo dire) e piuttosto ossessionata da lui (questo lo garantisco),un giorno si sarebbe messa a piangere e a disperarsi per il peggioramento del suo stato ingenerando in lui il senso di colpa per averla abbandonata.Per la seconda,sostiene di aver provato disagio, a causa delle varie bugie dette a me per farsi bello,si è trovato a non saper soddisfare le mie aspettative.Questo gli ha provocato frustrazioni.Per appagare il suo ego,si è buttato nella conquista di una donna che,al momento,l'ha fatto sentire meno incapace.
In riferimento alle bugie,è ovvio che per coprire le malefatte ne abbia dette.Non è questo che mi preoccupa.Le bugie sono il suo pane quotidiano.Dal giorno in cui l'ho conosciuto,oltre al nome,ha modificato con l'immaginazione ogni particolare della sua vita (storie precedenti,vissuto,ha inventato persino proprietà che non ha mai avuto).Le motivazioni che l'hanno spinto,a mio avviso,non ci sono.Lo conoscevo appena,non aveva bisogno di mentire.E' stato proprio il personaggio costruito a tavolino il motivo del suo crollo.Speriamo che riesca a trovare la via,ora sembra cambiato,ma non mi fido,devo stare attenta.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

KaiserSoze ha detto:


> Sono del parere che il tutto sia illusorio, se si deve arrivare a rovinarsi di impegni familiari e faccende domestiche, oltre che di lavoro ed altre preoccupazioni, per farsi "teneramente" ammirare dalla propria consorte.
> 
> Un uomo deve saper capire ciò di cui la propria donna ha bisogno...ed imparare come soddisfarla. E lo stesso dovrebbe fare la donna...indipendentemente dallo stirare camicie o altre facezie e soprattutto non in tempi "di emergenza" e basta.
> 
> PS: io cucino e stiro a casa mia...ma non è il mio mestiere, ne' quello di mia moglie. Di sicuro lo facciamo entrambi, ma *non è un'etichetta di nessuno*.


 Vista l'ultima frase non capisco il resto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Le ho ripetute più volte le motivazioni che dà.Con l'ex,la pietà,in quanto malata ( a suo dire) e piuttosto ossessionata da lui (questo lo garantisco),un giorno si sarebbe messa a piangere e a disperarsi per il peggioramento del suo stato ingenerando in lui il senso di colpa per averla abbandonata.Per la seconda,*sostiene di aver provato disagio, a causa delle varie bugie dette a me per farsi bello,si è trovato a non saper soddisfare le mie aspettative.Questo gli ha provocato frustrazioni.Per appagare il suo ego,si è buttato nella conquista di una donna che,al momento,l'ha fatto sentire meno incapace.*
> In riferimento alle bugie,è ovvio che per coprire le malefatte ne abbia dette.Non è questo che mi preoccupa.Le bugie sono il suo pane quotidiano*.Dal giorno in cui l'ho conosciuto,oltre al nome,ha modificato con l'immaginazione ogni particolare della sua vita (storie precedenti,vissuto,ha inventato persino proprietà che non ha mai avuto).Le motivazioni che l'hanno spinto,a mio avviso,non ci sono.Lo conoscevo appena,non aveva bisogno di mentire*.E' stato proprio il personaggio costruito a tavolino il motivo del suo crollo.Speriamo che riesca a trovare la via,ora sembra cambiato,ma non mi fido,devo stare attenta.


Ha una certa (rara) consapevolezza. Non mentiva per te ma per sé. E' lui che è convinto che così com'è non può essere amato e ormai non saprà neanche più com'è.


----------



## celafarò (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ha una certa (rara) consapevolezza. Non mentiva per te ma per sé. E' lui che è convinto che così com'è non può essere amato e ormai non saprà neanche più com'è*.


E' la mia stessa conclusione.Gli chiedo sempre che soddisfazione ci sia. Noi tutte abbiamo apprezzato qualcun'altro e mai lui.Ora credo se ne sia accorto,è rinsavito.Proprio ieri gli ho chiesto di riparlarmi del suo passato.Già è salita in lui l'ansia,il nervosismo,mi chiedeva che senso avesse.Ha riparlato delle sue ex,sempre le stesse,dicendo(spero) la verità.Quando gli ho chiesto perchè all'inizio della nostra conoscenza avesse omesso qualcosa e modificato altro,ha risposto che si sentiva a disagio,aveva paura di essere giudicato per non aver avuto un passato da "omaccione".Mio marito ha un pensiero ricorrente "essere giudicato",lo ossessiona,lo fa vivere male,lo innervosisce.Ho cercato di fargli capire che se l'avessi giudicato,sarei già andata via condannandolo.Lo stargli vicino,invece,equivale a tendergli una mano.Si riflette nel giudizio altrui,perchè quello che pensano gli altri abbia così importanza non è dato sapere.Spero abbia capito che prima o poi,le menzogne escono a galla e che la cosa umilia solo lui generando negli altri disprezzo.

Per rispondere a Diletta ( spero di non aver sbagliato nick),non è facile risalire al suo passato.Mio marito è originario di un altro posto.Dovrei ritornare nel suo paese a fare indagini??Dammi un'idea su come fare!!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> E' la mia stessa conclusione.Gli chiedo sempre che soddisfazione ci sia. Noi tutte abbiamo apprezzato qualcun'altro e mai lui.Ora credo se ne sia accorto,è rinsavito.Proprio ieri gli ho chiesto di riparlarmi del suo passato.Già è salita in lui l'ansia,il nervosismo,mi chiedeva che senso avesse.Ha riparlato delle sue ex,sempre le stesse,dicendo(spero) la verità.Quando gli ho chiesto perchè all'inizio della nostra conoscenza avesse omesso qualcosa e modificato altro,ha risposto che si sentiva a disagio,aveva paura di essere giudicato per non aver avuto un passato da "omaccione".Mio marito ha un pensiero ricorrente "essere giudicato",lo ossessiona,lo fa vivere male,lo innervosisce.Ho cercato di fargli capire che se l'avessi giudicato,sarei già andata via condannandolo.Lo stargli vicino,invece,equivale a tendergli una mano.Si riflette nel giudizio altrui,perchè quello che pensano gli altri abbia così importanza non è dato sapere.Spero abbia capito che prima o poi,le menzogne escono a galla e che la cosa umilia solo lui generando negli altri disprezzo.
> 
> Per rispondere a Diletta ( spero di non aver sbagliato nick),non è facile risalire al suo passato.Mio marito è originario di un altro posto.Dovrei ritornare nel suo paese a fare indagini??Dammi un'idea su come fare!!


La tua sicurezza lo irrita.


----------



## celafarò (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La tua sicurezza lo irrita.*


*


*Dici?? Cosa intendi per sicurezza??
Sappi che mio marito,anche se finge di essere un duro,è molto influenzabile,ha una sorta di fiducia cieca in quel che dico.Per formazione professionale e per il classico sesto senso delle donne,ha notato che quando dico qualcosa,quasi sempre indovino.Ciò ha ingenerato in lui una sorta di "dipendenza mentale", tant'è che persino sul suo lavoro non procede se prima non mi consulta.Insomma,si fida delle mie opinioni.Non vorrei,che a furia di dirgli certe cose,se ne sia solo convinto senza condividerle.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> [/B]Dici?? Cosa intendi per sicurezza??
> Sappi che mio marito,anche se finge di essere un duro,è molto influenzabile,ha una sorta di fiducia cieca in quel che dico.Per formazione professionale e per il classico sesto senso delle donne,ha notato che quando dico qualcosa,quasi sempre indovino.Ciò ha ingenerato in lui una sorta di "dipendenza mentale", tant'è che persino sul suo lavoro non procede se prima non mi consulta.Insomma,si fida delle mie opinioni.Non vorrei,che a furia di dirgli certe cose,se ne sia solo convinto senza condividerle.


 Da ogni cosa che scrivi si capisce che tu non riesci a capire il perché del suo bisogno di recitare e non comprendi la sua insicurezza perché tu non sei insicura e non hai alcun problema a essere te stessa. Questo lo irrita perché fa apparire la sua condizione ancor più da insicuro rispetto a te. L'ho vissuta questa cosa.


----------



## celafarò (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da ogni cosa che scrivi si capisce che tu non riesci a capire il perché del suo bisogno di recitare e non comprendi la sua insicurezza perché tu non sei insicura e non hai alcun problema a essere te stessa. Questo lo irrita perché fa apparire la sua condizione ancor più da insicuro rispetto a te. L'ho vissuta questa cosa.


Capisco,quindi,che posso fare??
Tu hai subito un tradimento,l'hai materializzato o nessuna delle due cose??


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Capisco,quindi,che posso fare??
> Tu hai subito un tradimento,l'hai materializzato o nessuna delle due cose??


L'ho subito e è stato impossibile ricostruire.


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, è come dici tu, sono capaci di tutto.
> Quello che volevo dire è che il donnaiolo, anche se ha una storia duratura in corso, non perde occasione di sfarfalleggiare in giro, quindi, scavando nel suo passato prematrimoniale dovrebbe saltar fuori qualcosa che abbia a  che fare con questa attitudine.



Su questo concordo, e mi fermo perchè mi riempio di sensi di colpa, avendo chiuso gli occhi fin dall'inizio,  mentre avrei dovuto evitare come la peste uno come mio marito.


----------



## celafarò (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho subito e è stato impossibile ricostruire.


Ti capisco,è davvero difficile.E' molto più semplice voltare pagina e ricominciare altrove.Nel mentre ci provo con tutte le mie forze,poi, se non sarà destino,pazienza.Ora voglio solo conoscere mio marito.Hai ragione nel dire che qualcosa del mio modo di fare lo irrita.Quel qualcosa è il modo in cui si sente dinanzi le mie parole.Posso usare modi gentili,parole dolci,ma avverte sempre un disagio,se non capisce da cosa è generato,andremo poco avanti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha una certa (rara) consapevolezza. Non mentiva per te ma per sé. E' lui che è convinto che così com'è non può essere amato e ormai non saprà neanche più com'è.


ho paura anche io di questa cosa, leggendo qui. Dall'altra parte, però, mi sembra che lui stia cercando di ritrovare il bandolo. Sarà lungo, il percorso, e in salita, ma almeno la buona volontà mi sembra che ce la stia mettendo, o perlomeno provando.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Ti capisco,è davvero difficile.E' molto più semplice voltare pagina e ricominciare altrove.Nel mentre ci provo con tutte le mie forze,poi, se non sarà destino,pazienza.Ora voglio solo conoscere mio marito.Hai ragione nel dire che qualcosa del mio modo di fare lo irrita.Quel qualcosa è il modo in cui si sente dinanzi le mie parole.Posso usare modi gentili,parole dolci,ma avverte sempre un disagio,*se non capisce da cosa è generato,andremo poco avanti*.


Hai ragione può essere che la tua difficoltà di comprensione o incredulità la percepisca come rifiuto o disprezzo. Dato che vuoi provarci, ed è giusto che tu lo faccia, cerca di dire il più possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ho paura anche io di questa cosa, leggendo qui. Dall'altra parte, però, mi sembra che lui stia cercando di ritrovare il bandolo. Sarà lungo, il percorso, e in salita, ma almeno la buona volontà mi sembra che ce la stia mettendo, o perlomeno provando.


Concordo.


----------



## celafarò (11 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ho paura anche io di questa cosa, leggendo qui. Dall'altra parte, però, mi sembra che lui stia cercando di ritrovare il bandolo. Sarà lungo, il percorso, e in salita, ma almeno la buona volontà mi sembra che ce la stia mettendo, o perlomeno provando.


E' vero,si sta impegnando.Speriamo di non dover fronteggiare situazioni più complesse.Spero,cioè,
 si tratti di problemi superabili, se dovesse emergere che è un bugiardo patologico,veramente non saprei come comportarmi

Per Devastata:nel tuo caso già sapevi com'era tuo marito o come me ti sei ritrovata dinanzi un perfetto sconosciuto??


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> E' vero,si sta impegnando.Speriamo di non dover fronteggiare situazioni più complesse.Spero,cioè,
> si tratti di problemi superabili, se dovesse emergere che è un bugiardo patologico,veramente non saprei come comportarmi
> 
> Per Devastata:nel tuo caso già sapevi com'era tuo marito o come me ti sei ritrovata dinanzi un perfetto sconosciuto??



Se fossi stata obiettiva del giudicarlo e non innamorata, per come si è comportò prima di conoscermi con un altra, non avrei mai dovuto frequentarlo, ovviamente la storia la conobbi poco dopo e cercai, sbagliando, di dargli qualche scusante, ma non ne aveva.


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se fossi stata obiettiva del giudicarlo e non innamorata, per come si è comportò prima di conoscermi con un altra, non avrei mai dovuto frequentarlo, ovviamente la storia la conobbi poco dopo e cercai, sbagliando, di dargli qualche scusante, ma non ne aveva.


scusate ma, O.T.
si dice cosi???
cazzo significa il tuo avatarro?
troppo curioso, mi farei un trip, se potessi, 
un 'interruttore
strano è strano, concordi?
magari è legato a qualcosa di particolare,
 che spiegherebbe tutto,lasciato così .. per me è un interruttore della luce.
spegni/accendi.
questo volevi dire?


----------



## devastata (11 Febbraio 2013)

L'ho scelto perchè dipende solo da me staccare la 'spina'.


----------



## celafarò (11 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se fossi stata obiettiva del giudicarlo e non innamorata, per come si è comportò prima di conoscermi con un altra, non avrei mai dovuto frequentarlo, ovviamente la storia la conobbi poco dopo e cercai, sbagliando, di dargli qualche scusante, ma non ne aveva.


Capisco.Quindi,ci sono state delle avvisaglie in passato.Certo,non te ne devi fare una colpa,nella vita non si può mai prevedere quello che accadrà.Se anche non avesse avuto dei precedenti,avrebbe potuto comunque agire così come ha agito.Certezze non ve ne sono.


----------

